# Post your new tunes (z)



## chazegee (Feb 10, 2007)

Slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaags

Okay crue, post it, and post it well 

(Edited by the drink police)


----------



## pk (Feb 10, 2007)

"electric apache"

http://www.shithotrecords.co.uk/artists/309/ (top of the list)


----------



## chazegee (Feb 12, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> "electric apache"
> 
> http://www.shithotrecords.co.uk/artists/309/ (top of the list)



Very nice, like the boings


----------



## chazegee (Feb 12, 2007)

Made this one last week, it sounded great at the time, but now It sounds a bit like Status Quo versus Whigfield  

www.myspace.com/chazegee  it's called big balls remix


----------



## audiotech (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's a few new toons.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## chazegee (Feb 20, 2007)

New one up on www.myspace.com/chazegee

It's called fuk u up...


----------



## chazegee (Feb 23, 2007)

I've just "excited" a load of old tunes with those plugins.

Quite nice result 

www.myspace.com/feelmymethod


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 23, 2007)

*stirfry echoes*

designed to stick into my dj sets so might be a bit incomprehensible but anyhow here goes>  stirfry echoes


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 1, 2007)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> designed to stick into my dj sets so might be a bit incomprehensible but anyhow here goes>  stirfry echoes


that is really freaky and good. the guitar sound is ace i guess it is a sample?


----------



## chooch (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a new one on my myspace site. Not sure it´s finished, but....
It´s called ´Benthic´
http://www.myspace.com/inflatablemusic


----------



## rekil (Mar 11, 2007)

chooch said:
			
		

> I have a new one on my myspace site. Not sure it´s finished, but....
> It´s called ´Benthic´
> http://www.myspace.com/inflatablemusic


Aaaah. I like, but what happened to the other one!!? It was v.tasty.


----------



## chooch (Mar 11, 2007)

copliker said:
			
		

> Aaaah. I like, but what happened to the other one!!? It was v.tasty.


It's just resting.


----------



## electroplated (Mar 11, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> I've just "excited" a load of old tunes with those plugins.
> 
> Quite nice result
> 
> www.myspace.com/feelmymethod



Big Balls!! fucking brilliant


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> that is really freaky and good. the guitar sound is ace i guess it is a sample?



it's a 3rd generation sample of sorts, can anyone guess where it came from, newer more cohesive version coming later,
tom


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 11, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Made this one last week, it sounded great at the time, but now It sounds a bit like Status Quo versus Whigfield
> 
> www.myspace.com/chazegee  it's called big balls remix



That tune was made even more hilarious by the fact that your top comment is from a young lady advertising penis enlargement pills, she obviously thinks a big cock is needed to match big balls.  Cool tune


----------



## xenon (Mar 13, 2007)

Couple of sound tracky type things I'm working on here. MP3 streams. 

One's a bit sparse and I think the other's a little boring.
The Watch

In from the Dark

Actually the drums are missing a kick on that last one. Must fix.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 18, 2007)

*My first dubstep*

No not a new toy by those creative minds over at fisher price, but my first tune of the genre and my first tune in a year.  For some reason the hihats sound a bit odd on myspace but they don't sound like that when played normally.  Anyway feedback is appreciated and add me as a pal if you like, i've only just done this page and am seriously lacking as you will see.

www.myspace.com/slofe


----------



## damnhippie (Mar 18, 2007)

ok, think i already posted this in the U75 radio thread, but anyway...

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInfo.cfm?bandID=627066&songID=4673643

newer stuff to follow


----------



## hitechlolife (Mar 18, 2007)

A track i was working on last night, i managed to get this much on cd before logic crashed.

<a href='http://www.sendspace.com/file/vsv6tp'>http://www.sendspace.com/file/vsv6tp


----------



## boing! (Mar 19, 2007)

Smoky said:
			
		

> No not a new toy by those creative minds over at fisher price, but my first tune of the genre and my first tune in a year.  For some reason the hihats sound a bit odd on myspace but they don't sound like that when played normally.  Anyway feedback is appreciated and add me as a pal if you like, i've only just done this page and am seriously lacking as you will see.
> 
> www.myspace.com/slofe



sounds fucking heavy mate. the only things I'd say is a couple of the samples sound a bit gated- that big roll for instance, maybe sustain them a bit so it gives it more flow. I like the rustly drums although i imagine some people would be staring at the speakers a bit if you played it on a big system.  wicked tune though overall.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 20, 2007)

boing! said:
			
		

> sounds fucking heavy mate. the only things I'd say is a couple of the samples sound a bit gated- that big roll for instance, maybe sustain them a bit so it gives it more flow. I like the rustly drums although i imagine some people would be staring at the speakers a bit if you played it on a big system. wicked tune though overall.



Cheers for the feedback, yeah i'm still not 100% happy with it, nearly there but I got bored of tweeking it.  That rustly drum is this:-







It's called a Daf.  





> The daf is a type of frame drum that is depicted in many Persian miniatures and has reliefs from centuries ago. Although it appears at first sight to be a relatively simple instrument, the daf has the potential of producing intricate rhythmic patterns and sounds. The daf is equipped with metal rings on the inside which add a jingle effect to the sound. The frame is covered with goat-skin.



And the instrument before the drop is this:-






Which is a santur. 





> The santur is a three-octave wooden-hammered dulcimer with seventy-two strings which are arranged on adjustable tuning pegs in eighteen quadruple sets, nine (bronze) in the low register, and nine (steel) in the middle register.
> The Santur can be made from various kinds of wood (walnut, rosewood, betel palm, etc.) depending on the desired sound quality. The front and the back of the instrument are connected by soundposts whose positions play an important role in the sound quality of the instrument.
> Although the santur is very old, it was neither depicted in miniatures, nor presented in any other medium until the nineteenth century.



And of course last but certainly not least is the ney








> The Ney, which is probably the oldest pitched instrument known to man, is an oblique rim blown reed flute with five finger holes in front and one thumb hole in the back. One of the principle instruments of Traditional Persian Music, the ney has a range of two and a half octaves. The upper end is covered by a short brass cylinder which is anchored in the tiny space between the upper incisives of the player. Sound is produced when a stream of air is directed by the tongue toward the opening of the instrument. In this way, sound is produced behind the upper teeth, inside the mouth, which gives the ney a distinct timbre than that of the sound produced by the lips on



Just in case you or anyone else was wondering like  oh and I have no idea what the Iranian fella is saying so if anyone speaks Iranian fluently please feel free to translate.


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 20, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> "electric apache"
> 
> http://www.shithotrecords.co.uk/artists/309/ (top of the list)



i like it


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 20, 2007)

Dunno how to link to individual tracks but there's 4 of em from me ska band on ere. 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=105080744


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 20, 2007)

That big balls track is daftly good btw Chazegee.


----------



## 118118 (Mar 20, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Couple of sound tracky type things I'm working on here. MP3 streams.
> 
> One's a bit sparse and I think the other's a little boring.
> The Watch


Stayed with me for a good few minutes. Imvho, there some very nice bits to it. The 3 note start to the guitaury bit sounded good imvho


----------



## 118118 (Mar 21, 2007)

anyone want to explain what writing a good tune is like?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Mar 25, 2007)

Needs the lyrics adding and cleaning up a bit but it's getting there...

Toxic Blonde


----------



## pk (Mar 26, 2007)

Dr_Herbz said:
			
		

> Needs the lyrics adding and cleaning up a bit but it's getting there...
> 
> Toxic Blonde



I quite like that as it happens, the string sound at the end could do with elaborating, but then until you add the vocal I guess you won't know where to go with it... nice work dude!


----------



## pk (Mar 26, 2007)

hitechlolife said:
			
		

> A track i was working on last night, i managed to get this much on cd before logic crashed.
> 
> <a href='http://www.sendspace.com/file/vsv6tp'>http://www.sendspace.com/file/vsv6tp



Love it. 

Not lost your touch I see.

When are we going to do some more collab??


----------



## northernhord (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's the first take of one of my Nu tunes, hope the fucka playz ok 

http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=5165822&q=hi


----------



## xenon (Mar 26, 2007)

118118 said:
			
		

> Stayed with me for a good few minutes. Imvho, there some very nice bits to it. The 3 note start to the guitaury bit sounded good imvho



Thanks mate.
No guitar on those 2 though actually 

Will be going back to guitar for next stuff I think though.


----------



## xenon (Mar 26, 2007)

chooch said:
			
		

> I have a new one on my myspace site. Not sure it´s finished, but....
> It´s called ´Benthic´
> http://www.myspace.com/inflatablemusic



I like. 
Is that FM7 you're using for some of the pads and synthy FX?


----------



## xenon (Mar 26, 2007)

Dr_Herbz said:
			
		

> Needs the lyrics adding and cleaning up a bit but it's getting there...
> 
> Toxic Blonde



It's a good melodic number

Only one thing. One of the guitar's is clipping quite a lot. You can hear a staticky crackle.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Mar 27, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> I quite like that as it happens, the string sound at the end could do with elaborating, but then until you add the vocal I guess you won't know where to go with it... nice work dude!



Cheers m8, appreciated. When you say "the string sound at the end could do with elaborating"... could you elaborate a little please  
I should have had  the vocal down by now but I lent my tube mic to a m8(?) and next time I plugged it in, it wasn't working  





			
				xenon_2 said:
			
		

> It's a good melodic number
> 
> Only one thing. One of the guitar's is clipping quite a lot. You can hear a staticky crackle.



I think that might be a little too much drive on one of the riffs m8, i'll check it out, cheers.


----------



## pk (Mar 27, 2007)

Might just be personal taste but the strings don't do much after the initial chords play out, I guess I mean they should develop into 7 or 9 note chords by the end, maybe a bit of arpeggiation... A crescendo if you will.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Mar 27, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing, the finish is a bit boring but i'm not sure if anything else would fit in with the lyrics. I'll see what it sounds like with the vocal on it (soon as I can afford a new mic) and maybe make a few changes. Cheers mate ;-)

xenon_2, none of the tracks are clipping, there's about 10 - 15% headroom on them all but one of the riffs has got a load of drive on it which is a little too much in places. It is still pretty raw at the moment and does need cleaning up some but it is actually supposed to sound dirty and driven. I might split that riff apart and lower the drive in places. Cheers.


----------



## chilango (Mar 29, 2007)

well we`ve finally figured out how to put tunes on myspace... 

so there are 3 well ropey live rehersal takes of some punk classics herehttp://www.myspace.com/screamingbeaversdf

don`t even ask about the "video"...

...still hopefullly we`ll be off to a studio soon to record a proper demo.


----------



## chazegee (Mar 29, 2007)

New one called crazy.

www.myspace.com/chazegee

watch out for the Urban name checks peeps


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 30, 2007)

A new track, called "ASidv2", here:

www.myspace.com/chrisbravotown


----------



## alexjames (Apr 16, 2007)

there's no 'plug your band' thread as far as i can see. but have a listen -www.myspace.com/gamblegamblemusic 

working on new tunes at the moment. our drummer is out injured, possibly for good.. so we need a new one.


----------



## soonplus (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/soonplus
i made a mess ...it's called 'can't control myself' with an obvious blondie sample ...an experiment really


----------



## rekil (Apr 18, 2007)

alexjames said:
			
		

> there's no 'plug your band' thread as far as i can see. but have a listen -www.myspace.com/gamblegamblemusic
> 
> working on new tunes at the moment. our drummer is out injured, possibly for good.. so we need a new one.


Plug your band site on this thread.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 18, 2007)

After almost a year (or more)of saving cash and working my tits off to launch two labels, i've got my first 4 track EP (wonky/hardtek/breakcore) ready to be mastered and the second (being a mashup, bootleg, experimental label) fine tuned at home before mastering.

Was aiming for a pre 18th may date (my birthday) but it might be more of a summer pressing. Spent a good year or two experimenting with so many styles of tunes (both 4 tracks) will be somewhat of a headfuk.
First being the launch of Marauder Recordings (not decided on a split 4 track EP or two headfuk style marathons) and the other Emu Radar (anagram of Marauder) for more off-beat mashups and pisstakes tunes.

They will appear and i'm hoping to do some linkup works with Deadsilence/Fatterfaction/Parasite/etc if they're up for it. Already got two commendations for my tracks on some charity compilation CDs and have another minor/major offer for the highlight track off the comp, so all is good.


----------



## Phenol (May 3, 2007)

Dr_Herbz said:
			
		

> Needs the lyrics adding and cleaning up a bit but it's getting there...
> 
> Toxic Blonde




Great guitar sound dude. How did u record it - gimme the details!


----------



## Moped (May 7, 2007)

*A Few Tunes*

*Allreet folks!*

Got a few tunes on _www.myspace.com/thomasmoped_
Check em out if ya likes

Nice
 Moped


----------



## damnhippie (May 7, 2007)

this is a scratch mix from Carnival of Souls, recorded last week - bit raw, first take, all live in the studio and unmixed. which is why the drums sound like cardboard. anyway, enjoy, hopefully  

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInfo.cfm?bandID=698337&songID=5313352

(sounds best on the hi version and you might need to bump up the little onscreen volume fader)


----------



## damnhippie (May 12, 2007)

edit


----------



## chazegee (May 29, 2007)

www.myspace.com/feelmymethod

This ones called Bandwagoning, essentially, I've been hypnotised by the Justice Disco thing and am getting straight on to the Wagon

Plus, I discuss a girl who wanted to shove a banana up my chuff


----------



## damnhippie (May 30, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> www.myspace.com/feelmymethod
> 
> This ones called Bandwagoning, essentially, I've been hypnotised by the Justice Disco thing and am getting straight on to the Wagon
> 
> Plus, I discuss a girl who wanted to shove a banana up my chuff



like it - disco! was that you doing vocals? well impressed either way...


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 2, 2007)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> Great guitar sound dude. How did u record it - gimme the details!



Cheers mate, sorry for the delay, I forgot about this thread.

Spent a full day trying to get the effect using Guitar rig 2 but couldn't get it right so gave up and used Nomad factory 'Rock Amp Legends' as an insert in cubase.

There are 3 riffs, all with slightly different settings but the settings on the capture below would be a good starting point.







If you want the plugin, send me a PM and I'll sort it out for ya


----------



## chazegee (Jun 8, 2007)

damnhippie said:
			
		

> like it - disco! was that you doing vocals? well impressed either way...



Yeah, I have to spend one day being really geeky producing with my speckies on, and then the next day lifting weights and drinking steroid cockatils in my Lycra to get in the mood for singing...


----------



## Dj TAB (Jun 16, 2007)

..a silly mash-up I did earlier

here

e2a. it's called The sun always shines on the thing, and is a bit of breaks-related-stupidity...


----------



## neilh (Jun 20, 2007)

i've crammed 8 new tunes on my myspace :

http://www.myspace.com/neilharrismusic

feedback welcom


----------



## hitechlolife (Jun 25, 2007)

Something i started work on this evening, a first draft, not mixed yet as i couldn't be arsed to get my new mixer out of its box but please let me know if you think i should bother carrying on with it. 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/b6buvk


----------



## chazegee (Jul 4, 2007)

neilh said:
			
		

> i've crammed 8 new tunes on my myspace :
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/neilharrismusic
> 
> feedback welcom



Great stuff


----------



## chazegee (Jul 9, 2007)

Okay team.

Check this fecker out.

My long awaited Hot Chocolate Mash Up.

(I tell you, limewiring Hot Chocolate is  )

www.myspace.com/feelmymethod

I want it.


----------



## xenon (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone up for letting their new tunes be used for some sort of U75 radio / podcast thing?

See thread for issues involved. Copyright problems with commercial stuff.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 11, 2007)

hi

We have four tunes on our myspace.

www.myspace.com/illicitaudio

Let us know what you think.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 27, 2007)

This is a mashup/ tune I made on acid using this recording I took one night.  Long story> short = Orlando & Naomi don't know that I'm recording, and I pressed record with the intention of recording Orlando & I doing some drumming.  What resulted was a 16 minute recording with about 4 minutes of drumming 

But anyway, here it is:

ywannadothisandthatywannadotheother


----------



## neilh (Aug 1, 2007)

one more tune on the myspace  - titled "better tommorrow" on www.myspace.com/neilharrismusic

probly some more to come in a week or two


----------



## rekil (Aug 5, 2007)

One new tune up for the time being. www.myspace.com/themelmoths. Godfecker. The words, unexpurgated filth, are all in forrin.


----------



## hitechlolife (Aug 7, 2007)

Paying my Respects to the MIGHTY Basic Channel & Deepchord

http://www.myspace.com/thefuturethoughttapestries


----------



## madboy23 (Aug 9, 2007)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> We have four tunes on our myspace.
> 
> ...



Like that chimera tune well good


----------



## chooch (Aug 20, 2007)

New tune I made from a pretty vocal, whilst bored: on this page


----------



## rekil (Aug 20, 2007)

That's first class chooch.


----------



## chooch (Aug 22, 2007)

ta. done another similar one now...


----------



## starfish2000 (Aug 22, 2007)

http://www.apple.com/search/ipoditunes/?q=Heroes+of+Switzerland

There ya go 2 new tunes of mine


----------



## boing! (Aug 23, 2007)

my bands finaly stuck a song on our myspace, have a listen to it here
myspace.com/agentelf


----------



## chooch (Aug 24, 2007)

pretty pretty. 

bit Mogwai though innit?


----------



## boing! (Aug 24, 2007)

yeah it is a bit... well there's worse bands to sound like.  
We'll be adding some more less post rock songs up in time, although its taken us bloody months to get this one done so god knows when that will be...


----------



## themonkeyman (Sep 3, 2007)

madboy23 said:
			
		

> Like that chimera tune well good



thanks, thats by Mike Mackeeg and Justin Steel.

I'm Lofty in all that lot.

There are a couple of new ones on there since last time, our new offering Sweden

www.myspace.com/illicitaudio

feedback welcome as always


----------



## chooch (Sep 4, 2007)

And another
featuring a ping pong ball.

Needs tidying up some where the timing's all over the place, but on its way...


----------



## chazegee (Sep 4, 2007)

This new singer goes gold with your beats chooch


----------



## chooch (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks very much. Strictly, she's anyone's singer rather than mine


----------



## neilh (Sep 16, 2007)

here's something i recorded the other morning;


----------



## chooch (Sep 16, 2007)

neilh said:
			
		

> here's something i recorded the other morning;


very pretty. that real melodica?


----------



## neilh (Sep 17, 2007)

chooch said:
			
		

> very pretty. that real melodica?


aye, though i'll mebbe rerecord it as some of the playing of it's a bit sloppy


----------



## chooch (Sep 17, 2007)

neilh said:
			
		

> aye, though i'll mebbe rerecord it as some of the playing of it's a bit sloppy


it's not so sloppy. how long you been playing?


----------



## neilh (Sep 18, 2007)

dunno, on and off for a good few years, but never really been my main instrument


----------



## chazegee (Sep 20, 2007)

www.myspace.com/feelmymethod

It's called Warrior.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's a new tune of mine for you - still on the acid meets DnB tip


feedback most welcome. 

Its only a 160kbps mp3, so a bit inferior sound quality - but thats as close to copyright as I can get!
http://www.sendspace.com/file/tuji3x


----------



## ska invita (Sep 25, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> www.myspace.com/feelmymethod
> 
> It's called Warrior.



yes! I get it - Warriors of Ghengis Khan was a big tune in my house! 
BAd News, for you and you and you and you...


----------



## alexjames (Oct 11, 2007)

NEW SONG! 'What you got?' Cross between Graham Coxon, The Smiths and The Coral

www.myspace.com/gamblegamblemusic


----------



## chazegee (Oct 17, 2007)

www.myspace.com/feelmymethod

DON'T DO THAT!!!

Is the name of my new song


----------



## chazegee (Oct 17, 2007)

alexjames said:
			
		

> NEW SONG! 'What you got?' Cross between Graham Coxon, The Smiths and The Coral
> 
> www.myspace.com/gamblegamblemusic



Lovely stuff by the way


----------



## idioteque (Oct 23, 2007)

Not particularly new, but if you wouldn't mind giving it a listen:

_removed_

There's another EP on there too, but the sound quality isn't quite as good. Feel free to have a listen though if you like the other stuff.


----------



## hitechlolife (Oct 26, 2007)

*Stricken Planet - The Future Thought Tapestries*

http://www.myspace.com/thefuturethoughttapestries


----------



## oicur0t (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's a song I wrote especially for liberty (the board member, not the concept)

It's absolutely nothing like what I usually do....

Pocket Sprocket
http://www.myspace.com/oicur0t


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 3, 2007)

my metal band has a whole album going for download.

(mods, if this counts as spam please delete - anyway hope not. ta)

...just to be clear, that's METAL, folks. don't click on this link if you don't like really over-the-top old school metal and want an album of it for free.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 8, 2007)

damnhippie said:
			
		

> my metal band has a whole album going for download.
> 
> (mods, if this counts as spam please delete - anyway hope not. ta)
> 
> ...just to be clear, that's METAL, folks. don't click on this link if you don't like really over-the-top old school metal and want an album of it for free.



Nice the dhippie, just downloading.

Also, what a great idea, I think I'm going to put my own album up.


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 24, 2007)

Illicit Audio Myspace

New tune from myself and John Kirven - Denmark.

Hope you like it.


----------



## chazegee (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is the finished version of a ropey demo that I put on that laptop soul thing, it's called Hold On.

www.myspace.com/feelmymethod


----------



## Passdout (Dec 10, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Here is the finished version of a ropey demo that I put on that laptop soul thing, it's called Hold On.
> 
> www.myspace.com/feelmymethod


I like the dancey feel of your music, well produced too.  Bandwagonning is a great track  

Ive just spent ages listening to tracks on here


----------



## Passdout (Dec 10, 2007)

Just had a great weekend in a studio in Brighton with my son, and thought I would post a track of his here. 

Click on the link and then click on 'That Someone - Part 2' (One of my personal favourites)

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_music.cfm?bandID=200601


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 12, 2007)

I've stuck up my first complete-ish tracks that I've cobbled together on reason... 

Here Tracks


----------



## chazegee (Dec 17, 2007)

Chemical needs said:
			
		

> I've stuck up my first complete-ish tracks that I've cobbled together on reason...
> 
> Here Tracks



Nice use of Cowbells on Hevvystep, and nice John Carpenterish synths (is that a cs80?)

Which, incidentally leads me on to my next track, loosing control...

www.myspace.com/feelmymethod


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 4, 2008)

oops ignore


----------



## Chemical needs (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad you like the cowbells, their little progression when it drops was one of the finishing touches that made me smile 

p.s: can't find a patch in Reason called cs80?


----------



## chazegee (Jan 4, 2008)

The cs80 is a Korg synth made famous by Vangelis, it cost several grand and was as big as a coffin.

You can get an excellent plug in for it on VST, Reason is a total mystery to me though.


----------



## neilh (Jan 12, 2008)

4 new tunes just up on http://www.myspace.com/neilharrismusic, 2 fully by me and 2 produced by me with vocals by others


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 12, 2008)

www.myspace.com/applefish


----------



## Chemical needs (Jan 17, 2008)

Dunno if I'll get away with calling this a tune but...

Hmmmmm Binaural!!

It's recorded binaurally btw, so the use of headphones is highly recommended, if not critical


----------



## chazegee (Jan 20, 2008)

Nikolai said:
			
		

> www.myspace.com/applefish



Mazing texture


----------



## chazegee (Jan 20, 2008)

Chemical needs said:
			
		

> Dunno if I'll get away with calling this a tune but...
> 
> Hmmmmm Binaural!!
> 
> It's recorded binaurally btw, so the use of headphones is highly recommended, if not critical



How the hell did you do that  Brilliant.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 20, 2008)

Okay, I've dona a daft breaks one, it's called So real.

www.myspace.com/feelmymethod


----------



## hitechlolife (Feb 4, 2008)

*New Track*

http://www.myspace.com/thefuturethoughttapestries

Dark, murky & minimal.


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 15, 2008)

A tech house mess I made:

Redblock


----------



## boing! (Feb 22, 2008)

2 new songs from my band The Green Rock River Band: 'Whiskey and Cheese' and 'Doom Folk'. link.


----------



## neilh (Feb 28, 2008)

a few new scottish hiphop tracks i've produced (note none of the vocals are me!)
http://www.myspace.com/basementbreaks1

hopefully more to come shortly


----------



## damnhippie (Mar 4, 2008)

ok, this is a country and western song i recorded with a couple of mates last week. i like it, Billy the singer has a nice voice. 

http://www.soundclick.com/stepneygreenjugband

the lyrics should probably be taken with a pinch of salt mind.


----------



## chazegee (Mar 12, 2008)

www.myspace.com/feelmymethod

I've just done a breaks mix of Bandwagonning for any beat freaks out there.


----------



## chazegee (Mar 12, 2008)

damnhippie said:


> ok, this is a country and western song i recorded with a couple of mates last week. i like it, Billy the singer has a nice voice.
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/stepneygreenjugband
> 
> the lyrics should probably be taken with a pinch of salt mind.



Love that, great lyrics.


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 18, 2008)

damnhippie said:


> ok, this is a country and western song i recorded with a couple of mates last week. i like it, Billy the singer has a nice voice.
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/stepneygreenjugband
> 
> the lyrics should probably be taken with a pinch of salt mind.



Class tune.

Gonna post something tamarra


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 19, 2008)

Right, ok...

This is pretty rough/shite but nevermind.

band : http://www.myspace.com/theyounggovernors


----------



## Socket (Mar 20, 2008)

I did this a couple of days back. Please excuse the singing!

Insert Lyrics Here


----------



## chazegee (Mar 21, 2008)

Basically, I fucking rule, they just played my shit on xfm. 

Man I'm unhumble. 

WooooooooooooooooooooooooH 

Xfm New Noise Tracklist: Saturday 15th March 2008



Hour 1 (9 – 10pm)

Mystery Jets ‘Hideaway’ (sixsevenine) from album ‘Twenty One’ out 24th March

Wiley ‘Wearing My Rolex’ (Atlantic) single out 7th April

Black Kids ‘I’m Not Gonna Teach Your Boyfriend How to Dance with You (The Twelves Remix)’ (Ag) www.myspace.com/blackkidsrock

Yelps ‘Brains on Fire’ (Union Mill) b-side of ‘Ramshackle of a Rave’ single out April 28th www.myspace.com/yelps

Dan le Sac vs Scroobius Pip ‘Look for the Woman (Fake Blood Remix)’ b-side of single out April www.myspace.com/lesacvspip

Rolling Stones ‘You Can’t Always Get What You Want (Soulwax Remix)’ (Sony) from ’21’ OST out March 17th (more info at Stereogum)

Justice ‘DVNO (Surkin Remix)’ (Ed Banger) (from UMEA Beat Collective blog)

Hot Chip ‘One Pure Thought’ (DFA/EMI) forthcoming single from album ‘Made in the Dark’ (buy here)

Micachu ‘Golden Phone’ (White Label) www.myspace.com/micayomusic

Snap! ‘The Power (T.O.M & Buda Remix)’ (from Palms Out Sounds: Remix Sunday 105)

Pendulum ‘Propane Nightmares’ (Warners) single out 28th April, also from album ‘In Silico’ out 12th May

Bumblebeez ‘Rio’ (Modular) forthcoming single, from album ‘Prince Umberto & The Sister of Ill’ out Apr 28th

Feel My Method ‘Bandwaggoning’ (available free via www.myspace.com/feelmymethod)


----------



## damnhippie (Mar 30, 2008)

shit! nice one chazegee, that's awesome news.


----------



## neilh (Apr 2, 2008)

another new "tune" on my page for listen or download- http://www.myspace.com/neilharrismusic
it's quite different to most stuff i do, so would be interested in any opinions


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 2, 2008)

Just finished a version of a darkish triphop/dubstep thing which I'm uploading now


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 2, 2008)

Here's the link: abigscaryhall.mp3


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 2, 2008)

nice


----------



## electroplated (Apr 2, 2008)

chazegee said:


> Basically, I fucking rule, they just played my shit on xfm.
> 
> Man I'm unhumble.
> 
> WooooooooooooooooooooooooH



nice work!


----------



## loud 1 (Apr 2, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/dsm4uk

new tunes added in the next few days.

and heres the remix page.
http://www.myspace.com/dsm4remix


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's a jam I've done a little work on featuring Russ on guitar, Colin on harmonica and me on djembe:

postpubjamvibe.mp3


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/djtamboonthewheelsofsteel

My attempt at electronic


----------



## chazegee (Apr 11, 2008)

New one up called get yours...

www.myspace.com/feelmymethod


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 11, 2008)

chazegee said:


> New one up called get yours...
> 
> www.myspace.com/feelmymethod



your stuff is really good i am surprised you don't get signed up (maybe you don't want to be of course)


----------



## chazegee (Apr 11, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> your stuff is really good i am surprised you don't get signed up (maybe you don't want to be of course)



Are you kidding! I would wank of Michael Portillo to get signed up. 

Thanks though.


----------



## damnhippie (Apr 12, 2008)

chazegee said:


> Are you kidding! I would wank of Michael Portillo to get signed up.



 

hopefully that won't be necessary! though it would be a good press angle.


----------



## Dravinian (Apr 14, 2008)

Been listening to loads, you guys are really quite good.

Is this home recording that you are all using, live bands more then electronica stuff, not that I don't appreciate that stuff, I just know that it is a little easier to get high quality sounds and recording values with pure digital then with a live sound and some of the recording values over the last couple of pages have been extremely high for live instrument sounds.

Thanks in particular for Post Pub Jam, nothing quite like a Cmaj/Amin jam, just spent i dunno 15 mins playing it round a few times soloing away was most fun.

eta it sounds like I am saying previous to the last few pages the sound quality wasn't good.  To be honest I didn't check all the pages, just sort of caught up on the last few.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 14, 2008)

Glad you liked post pub jam  was recorded on 4 track recorder: guitar first, then harmonica added afterwards and djembe after that.

I've eq'd and compressed the guitar, ran the harmonica through a couple effects, cleaned up some noisy bits and done a couple of other little things to try and get it sounding nice throughout.


----------



## Dravinian (Apr 15, 2008)

Chemical needs said:


> Glad you liked post pub jam  was recorded on 4 track recorder: guitar first, then harmonica added afterwards and djembe after that.
> 
> I've eq'd and compressed the guitar, ran the harmonica through a couple effects, cleaned up some noisy bits and done a couple of other little things to try and get it sounding nice throughout.



Guitar sounded nice, cleanly played, one take?

Was recorded very nicely, what 4track did you use, a digital one or old school tape thingy? It sounds very clean, I would guess at a digital set up, purely because there seems to be no extra noise sounded like it was recorded in a decent studio.

Did the song stay in C all the time cause of the harmonica?  Might try considering messing about with changing Harmonica mid recording to shift the music off kilter a little just for entertainment value, you do a lot with dynamics and timing just thought a key change might help you do more.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah a digital recorder it were: zoom h4. Russ played the guitar first, and it was done in one take- I guess then that's why it's in C all the way through? And Colin's harmonica playing... well I can't knock it at all because he's had no formal training and done no recording before (as far as I know) and I think it's  but I see where you're coming from. Maybe I could try pitch shifting some of it 

The guitar & harmonica were recorded in Russ's living room, and my djembe part I recorded in my bedroom.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 15, 2008)

Just uploaded a tune I've been working on constructed entirely out of sounds that Russ & I have recorded.

It features Russ on guitar, saying 'pretty chilled out...', dropping coins into metal ash trays & vending machines, walking up stairs, operating a hand dryer & flushing a toilet... It features my 2 year old son saying 'choons' & 'nice one geezer' ... I play a few rimshots... Jordan saying 'this is the one'... and Newquay's binbag is in there somewhere blurting some obscenities...

So yeah, here it is: <see post #136>


----------



## chazegee (Apr 16, 2008)

Brilliant, you've made a much better tune using your toilet than most people can with proper instruments.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers! 

Just done a few hours polishing, and am about to A/ B the results to see what I achieved... here it is anyway: everyday.mp3


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 21, 2008)

This is a bit of a techno track that I made over the weekend: ....


----------



## Dravinian (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't really do tracks.  Most of my stuff is improvised live.  Tends to be a mic in the middle of the room.  So recording is not great, and since it is just a mic, there is no opportunity to clean any of the sounds up.  What you record is what you get.

Saying that, it is fun.

We did this the other day   I just like it because it falls apart in the middle, yet somehow manages to limp along and recover.  All improvised, as you can probably tell, so was kinda fun to do it and listening back it is interesting.  I do like our drummer though, he is very good.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 23, 2008)

Revised techno track: itsatekting.mp3


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 24, 2008)

Liking the atmosphere of your jam, your drummer is very good!


----------



## Dravinian (Apr 24, 2008)

Chemical needs said:


> Liking the atmosphere of your jam, your drummer is very good!



We need a fourth for melody playing really, something to give our stuff a bit of direction.  I find it difficult to find direction while playing the Rhythm section.   Usually end up playing a semi-lead line Rhythm section.

I wouldn't mind your opinion on this one, again Room mic recording only and I think this is an earlier recording so drums are a little too loud really, but we were learning, its hard to record with live drums, they are bloody loud!   This is a whole piece though, it has a few parts to it and I quite like how it sounds.  Bass and Drummer are not perfect, we had barely played this arrangement a couple of times so there were parts that they did not know perfectly, but I think they bluff through convincingly enough.

Wouldn't mind hearing your opinion on it though, it is quite long, but I think it is interesting enough that you won't get bored.

If you like drumming I think you will like this for the drumming alone, its pretty good (i fully admit that I know zero about drumming but I enjoy the sound of it so it seems good to me)

D song


----------



## Dravinian (Apr 24, 2008)

Chemical needs said:


> Revised techno track: itsatekting.mp3



This tune shows how badly I have blown the speakers in my headphones


----------



## audiotech (Apr 27, 2008)

.


----------



## loud 1 (Apr 30, 2008)

new tunes up finally.

http://www.myspace.com/dsm4uk


----------



## idioteque (May 22, 2008)

Put this link up just after I'd joined Urban, but though I'd post it again seeing as I'm not quite as much of a n00b now. 

_removed_

guitary/singy/piano stuff.


----------



## loud 1 (May 23, 2008)

chazegee said:


> New one up called get yours...
> 
> www.myspace.com/feelmymethod



goodo.

ive requested ya on myspaz


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 1, 2008)

A glitch rework of The Smiths - How Soon Is Now, that I've been working on for my course at college: How soon is now glitch.mp3


----------



## Mungy (Jun 7, 2008)

its been a couple of years since I wrote my last tune. This one is supposed to be a bit summery with a hint of melancholic grace. I knocked this out in a couple of hours and am pleased with it.

Let it all go


----------



## Dravinian (Jun 8, 2008)

Mungy said:


> its been a couple of years since I wrote my last tune. This one is supposed to be a bit summery with a hint of melancholic grace. I knocked this out in a couple of hours and am pleased with it.
> 
> Let it all go



Thats quite chilled out.


----------



## loud 1 (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/sidestalker 

this is the other side of the other side of the stuff.


----------



## xenon (Jun 9, 2008)

Going South

Still needs bit of working on, tidying up. Am planning to use the heavy riff part in something else anyway.

These last 2 are older.
Echo Tower

Slow Time


----------



## Autonomous (Jun 19, 2008)

Debut album available now, independent skate-core laced with a little rock 'n' roll. 'No Love' is my favourite.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=33956404

I play guitar btw. Enjoy!


----------



## boing! (Jun 19, 2008)

We’ve just 4 new tunes up on our myspace page. All recorded fairly recently in a thatched studio in the countryside, all as yet unmixed and un-mastered but you get the idea. Old timey/ country /folk type stuff. http://www.myspace.com/thegreenrockriverband


----------



## xenon (Jun 20, 2008)

Cometh the Hour

Myspace seems broken ATM. The stream's from my own site. Metal soundtrack type thing. Needs properly mixing later.


----------



## Schmeegal (Jul 3, 2008)

Please check out Burgeon.

Feel free to comment on the other tracks if you wish....couple of work in progress on there...


----------



## Dravinian (Jul 4, 2008)

xenon said:


> Cometh the Hour
> 
> Myspace seems broken ATM. The stream's from my own site. Metal soundtrack type thing. Needs properly mixing later.



Both these tunes just you, or you playing with others?


----------



## xenon (Jul 5, 2008)

Dravinian said:


> Both these tunes just you, or you playing with others?




Just me. Usually start throwing a few ideas into the computer, move them about a bit, then rerecord them properly when I know where it's going. Got loads of half finished, barely started stuff.


----------



## xenon (Jul 5, 2008)

Schmeegal said:


> Please check out Burgeon.
> 
> Feel free to comment on the other tracks if you wish....couple of work in progress on there...





I don't know the names of the tunes. (Have issues with flash players.) Good stuff. The quiet one reminds me of Sigarosa a bit. Couldn't make out the speech samples that well. Could be my crappy speakers or the MP3 compression. That's the trouble with Myspace... One of the troubles. I always want to hear a full .wav version where the high end hasn't been compromised. Nice kicking bass though.


----------



## Schmeegal (Jul 11, 2008)

xenon said:


> I don't know the names of the tunes. (Have issues with flash players.) Good stuff. The quiet one reminds me of Sigarosa a bit. Couldn't make out the speech samples that well. Could be my crappy speakers or the MP3 compression. That's the trouble with Myspace... One of the troubles. I always want to hear a full .wav version where the high end hasn't been compromised. Nice kicking bass though.



Hi there, I had no idea anyone would listen! hehe.

thanks for your words, although i dunno which one you are talking about! hehe.


----------



## stanie (Jul 12, 2008)

heres a song i did recently for a pit bull rescue called "to hell and back".

http://www.mediafire.com/?bxlzje6gyjv

id be interested to know what you guys think, not just the musical style, but everything, sound etc thanks.

later ill upload a few songs im doing this afternnon, for anybody in to slayer


----------



## stanie (Jul 12, 2008)

fuck nuts!! does that link work?


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 15, 2008)

Been working on a breaks choon-

http://www.mediafire.com/?4wuzwemzmtb


----------



## xenon (Jul 16, 2008)

Yonder Dale

Cheesie minimalist surf.


----------



## matt m (Jul 17, 2008)

just a myspace link I'm afraid:
www.myspace.com/matthewradmoremilton

Blues/folk songs inna fingerpicking post-Bert Jansch, Davey Graham, Robert Johnson stylee. New songs that sound like old ones. Impressionistic lyrics that use cut-n-paste collage techniques à la Burroughs and Clark Coolidge. Vaguely apocalyptic eco-disaster imagery. Two songs up currently: "Nobody's Grandchild" (a Robert Johnson homage/rip-off) and "On Supposed Scene" (a quasi-Irish ballad). I never sing blues in an American accent or in that horrible "honky bellow".

Saga Gitane Maccaferri D-hole jazz guitar. AKG C414BXLS mic (on guitar). AKG C2000B mic (on voice)
(in case any of that saddo muso information interests you!)

comments/criticism/brickbats welcome


----------



## chazegee (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Kids!

First tune in new Slovak studio, and strangely, it's quite London. 

Stab U up it's called, and it's in a bit of a Dub Step mode.

www.myspace.com/chazegee


----------



## the button (Aug 2, 2008)

All this stuff is far too cool. 

This is me pissing about on one of these: -







Muppet  Dances of Many Lands


----------



## chazegee (Aug 2, 2008)

the button said:


> All this stuff is far too cool.
> 
> This is me pissing about on one of these: -
> 
> ...



Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## the button (Aug 2, 2008)

Bangin'.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 13, 2008)

these songs from The Spivs fresh from the mixing desk of Atomic Suplex.
www.myspace.com/thespivsonline


----------



## Xanadu (Aug 27, 2008)

Got two tracks (and a small clip from one of them) on our MySpace page now.

http://www.myspace.com/oddblock


----------



## neilh (Sep 2, 2008)

new reggae tune up here

it's the first track, titled august as i cant think of a name and it was recorded at end of august

any feedback appreciated


----------



## chazegee (Sep 4, 2008)

(I wanna be your) Truck Drivin man, is my new one, spot the sample
www.myspace.com/chazegee


----------



## isitme (Sep 12, 2008)

would like some feedback on this cos it's for a competition

http://www.coolestradio.com/mp3s/kidhideousvsaems - riddim.mp3


----------



## isitme (Sep 12, 2008)

the button said:


> All this stuff is far too cool.
> 
> This is me pissing about on one of these: -
> 
> ...



http://www.coolestradio.com/mp3s/kidhideousvsbutton- hardcore motherfolker.mp3


----------



## idioteque (Oct 14, 2008)

New song is the first one on the player, a cover of Lykke Li's 'Little Bit'.

_removed_


----------



## CornishAcid (Oct 21, 2008)

xenon said:


> Yonder Dale
> 
> Cheesie minimalist surf.




I like it.


----------



## CornishAcid (Oct 21, 2008)

My stuffs at 

www.myspace.com/aacidface and 

http://www.ihatebreakcore.com/modules.php?name=UserTracks&op=viewartist&artist=DJ Prolapse


DJ Prolapse.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 21, 2008)

eeek oh go on then - this is the myspace for the last bands I was in http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=104605682


----------



## audiotech (Oct 22, 2008)

PK, isitme.

Finished it. 

Rythym and Culture.

Mp3 320 kbps, 10.5 mb

Sequenced in Cubase

Sorted out the drum track, added bass, guitar, some more synths sounds and vocal track - 15 tracks in all.

Mixed down and recorded directly from this laptop into the Edirol R-09HR as a 44.1 kHz 24 bit wav file. (quite like this useful recorder )

Finalised in Soundforge and rendered as a 44.1 kHz 16 bit wav file.

Then as an mp3 file.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2008)

Me too

www.myspace.com/Transmanband

MP3 

Sequenced in my head, recorded in the bath.


----------



## jontz01 (Oct 27, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Me too
> 
> www.myspace.com/Transmanband
> 
> ...




That's a cool little tune....


----------



## madzone (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok - this is me being mega brave. My phrasing is all to pot and so was my breathing and I sounded better in the soundcheck - honest 




Anyone know how I can get that link to stop repeating the song?

Please be nice


----------



## soulman (Nov 2, 2008)

madzone said:


> Ok - this is me being mega brave. My phrasing is all to pot and so was my breathing and I sounded better in the soundcheck - honest
> 
> 
> Anyone know how I can get that link to stop repeating the song?
> ...



You've got a lovely voice, haunting but in a nice way.


----------



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

MC5 said:


> PK, isitme.
> 
> Finished it.
> 
> ...



That sounds a lot better


----------



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

madzone said:


> Ok - this is me being mega brave. My phrasing is all to pot and so was my breathing and I sounded better in the soundcheck - honest
> ..
> Anyone know how I can get that link to stop repeating the song?
> 
> Please be nice



that's lovely 

you have a great voice


----------



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

CornishAcid said:


> My stuffs at
> 
> www.myspace.com/aacidface and
> 
> ...



hehe

I like the crunkcore one


----------



## audiotech (Nov 2, 2008)

isitme said:


> That sounds a lot better


 
ta.


----------



## madzone (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks boys 

Ground Elder's complaining that he can't hear it (if he'd come to the fucking gig like he was meant to..........  ) Anyone know how I can make it louder?


----------



## audiotech (Nov 2, 2008)

madzone said:


> Thanks boys
> 
> Ground Elder's complaining that he can't hear it (if he'd come to the fucking gig like he was meant to..........  ) Anyone know how I can make it louder?


 
Normalize, then use an ultramaximiser.


----------



## madzone (Nov 2, 2008)

MC5 said:


> Normalize, then use an ultramaximiser.


 And then do I host it on the same site?

I've normalised it but it won't let me save it


----------



## audiotech (Nov 2, 2008)

madzone said:


> And then do I host it on the same site?
> 
> I've normalised it but it won't let me save it


 
It changes the waveform not the type of file itself, so yes.

What won't?


----------



## madzone (Nov 2, 2008)

MC5 said:


> It changes the waveform not the type of file itself, so yes.
> 
> What won't?


 It's ok - it was me being a dunderhead and trying to save the changes while it was still playing


----------



## loud 1 (Nov 2, 2008)

ive been helping out on sum drillcore/electro stuff with a guy im in a band with...

http://www.myspace.com/sidestalker

his website is heeeeeeeeeeeeere.
http://www.sidestalker.co.uk/


----------



## isitme (Nov 8, 2008)

trying something new

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=230519&songID=7043057


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 22, 2008)

im not sure if ive posted this here before but i would most appreciate it if someone could listen to a song i wrote and give me some feedback.

you just have to go to www.bebo.com/pre-fadelevel

its the first song on the list - its called 'flutter in my stomach'.

the recording is very rough cos we just did it in the rehersal studio, not a proper recording studio, but you can get the general jist of it.  if you listen through headphones you'll hear it much clearer.

thanks


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 25, 2008)

could someone please listen to it - even if its just to tell me its shit!  PLEASE!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2008)

tar1984 said:


> could someone please listen to it - even if its just to tell me its shit!  PLEASE!



Which one? 

Doesn't matter, they are both shit.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 25, 2008)

both?  there's about 6 tunes on there!  i meant the first one: 'flutter in my stomach'


----------



## Boycey (Nov 25, 2008)

just listened to it 

gotta say it aint my kind of thing though.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah.  Well FUCK YOU THEN! 


(just kidding of course)


----------



## Boycey (Nov 26, 2008)

lol 

the best constructive crit i can give is that you need to sort out how it's recorded, even if it were my thing i'd find it hard to tell iyswim


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah, we're going into a recording studio at the end of the month (after payday!) to record a proper demo.  

that one was just done in the rehersal studio and recorded onto tape.  nop mixing the levels or anything.  the quality is terrible!

thanks for listening tho man!


----------



## isitme (Dec 2, 2008)

Open Your Heart

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=230519&songID=7108979

I really like this, but I bet noone else does


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2008)

Something  I've been working on. Metal, instrumental ATM. Streams with Winamp.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 21, 2008)

Some where around the techno/tribal kind of sound.

Click the link and then listen to the Lofty - Radio Call (Hapring On Edit)

Would love to know what you guys think.

Cheers.

Link:  http://www.myspace.com/loftydj


----------



## loud 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/dsm4remix


----------



## chazegee (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is one about living in Slovakia, where honey started pouring out of the walls the first time I lit my stove.

http://rapidshare.de/files/45244759/CUTANDRUN.mp3.html


----------



## damnhippie (Feb 13, 2009)

chazegee said:


> Here is one about living in Slovakia, where honey started pouring out of the walls the first time I lit my stove.
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/45244759/CUTANDRUN.mp3.html



link no me work good


----------



## audiotech (Feb 13, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> could someone please listen to it - even if its just to tell me its shit! PLEASE!


 
It definitely a 'shit' recording.


----------



## chazegee (Feb 27, 2009)

new furious breaks on www.myspace.comfeelmymethod
its the first one.


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 6, 2009)

Working on this thing for college:

cockfire


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 6, 2009)

Got a chilled breaksy choon uploaded aswell now


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 16, 2009)

something cold/ cockfire

Been tweaking and mixing cockfire, it's a lot more balanced now... maybe even... 'finished'??


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 23, 2009)

This is an old one from when I used to be into hip hop production.  I produced the music and my mate john provides the lyrics (under the name 'THC').  We made this a few years back and it got used as the soundtrack on a promo for a hip hop gig in dundee.  I only just found out it was on you tube...


my song starts at the 1:47 mark.

any feedback?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all, i've just had my first release on Planet Terror Records - a netlabel out of Sheffield. 

That means this five-track EP is available to download right here right now:
details: http://www.archive.org/details/planet008
direct link to zip: http://www.archive.org/download/planet008/planet008.zip







Would be honoured if you'd give it a listen.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 31, 2009)

Chemical needs said:


> something cold


like this one a lot - good groove - so nice i played it twice  


_one tiny comment, maybe take out the little 'oo yeah' bit - even though it goes really well, it does sound a lot like a sample added on top - but maybe thats just me - i like it when things dont seem like samples are invovled (even if they are!) - maybe try a sweep instead, they usually work just as well in the spots you have the oo yeahs. <<<just my 2p of course - minor thing, i really like the tune..


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 31, 2009)

If anyone is interested this is my current musical project.
I'd be interested if anyone has any ideas about what sort of genre we would be classed as.
Is it folk, blues, ?????


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 6, 2009)

Glad you liked something cold, ska invita  

Just another repost for cockfire, as I don't think I'll be doing any more work on it now... so I guess it's finished...

http://soundcloud.com/veeb/


----------



## chazegee (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is a tune about the joys of trying to shag whils't suffering from an E induced floppy.
It's pretty disgusting really.
Dirty Disco.
www.myspace.com/feelmymethod


----------



## trav1812 (Apr 14, 2009)

mostly free ambient stuff, new DJ mix coming soon tho 

http://soundcloud.com/slavetothewage


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 21, 2009)

I've been working on my year long project 'found instruments and unusual recording techniques':

Resampling bass





Making an instrument hit by hit









Recording my mates drumbox





And here's a lil tune I made using the above sounds:
http://soundcloud.com/veeb/wobbliness-is-uncertain


----------



## chazegee (Apr 22, 2009)

Chemical needs;9034924]I've been working on my year long project 'found instruments and unusual recording techniques':

That's bloody good.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 29, 2009)

Update on the above project: I've now uploaded a track that contains the track linked above and 2 more tracks I've made entirely out of sounds from my samplepack that I'm creating.

Samplepack Demo


----------



## heinous seamus (May 8, 2009)

decided I needed to make some changes, will post again


----------



## heinous seamus (May 13, 2009)

ok. tune sorted now, this is my first effort using logic:

http://www.myspace.com/djtamboonthewheelsofsteel

It's the one called 'dancefloor classic'.

I'm pretty glad to have finished something, even if it is a bit shit


----------



## Chemical needs (May 16, 2009)

Added 2 new tracks to my demo track mix:

Samplepack demos


----------



## chazegee (May 27, 2009)

Chemical needs said:


> Added 2 new tracks to my demo track mix:
> 
> Samplepack demos



Chemical boy, have you checked out Thomas Truax for mental instrument making?

Got a new one up on www.myspace.com/feelmymethod

It's a slow one called Ketaponto.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jun 3, 2009)

I've just finished a short instrumental tune with some BBC Alba recorded over the top for good measure 

http://www.myspace.com/theyounggovernors if anyone would like to listen


----------



## audiotech (Jun 4, 2009)

Here we go:

http://www.reverbnation.com/tunepak/song_2067210


----------



## Mungy (Jun 26, 2009)

my latest thingy
http://www.dreamharder.com/sicmu/oneofbillions.mp3


----------



## audiotech (Jun 29, 2009)

Mungy said:


> my latest thingy
> http://www.dreamharder.com/sicmu/oneofbillions.mp3


 
^ Link don't work?


----------



## Mungy (Jun 30, 2009)

MC5 said:


> ^ Link don't work?



hmmmm. works for me. could have been some downtime on the server.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's something I just half finished a minute ago: ketamarine.


----------



## Mungy (Jul 12, 2009)

Chemical needs said:


> Here's something I just half finished a minute ago: ketamarine.



the FX seemed a little all over the place, but mebbe thats what you wanted. not something i'd want to listen to again.

BUT, my 5yo daughter was dancing to it and asked for it again


----------



## jcsd (Jul 12, 2009)

Still at a rough stage (and forgive the applause sample at the end):

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=7817813


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 20, 2009)

Finally got Avu,s demos up on myspace 

Check (out i live in) if you get through the whole 7 mins you deserve a prize  

http://www.myspace.com/tikkabake


----------



## audiotech (Jul 20, 2009)

Any Better?


----------



## isitme (Jul 21, 2009)

cinema junglismo 

http://www.coolestradio.com/mp3s/kidhideous-standfirm.mp3


----------



## audiotech (Jul 22, 2009)

Mungy said:


> hmmmm. works for me. could have been some downtime on the server.


 
Link still not working.


----------



## audiotech (Jul 22, 2009)

isitme said:


> cinema junglismo
> 
> http://www.coolestradio.com/mp3s/kidhideous-standfirm.mp3


 
Another one? 

Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage.


----------



## audiotech (Jul 22, 2009)

Chemical needs said:


> Here's something I just half finished a minute ago: ketamarine.


 
Is that a kick drum? If so I would use that as the guide for the rest of the tune with a straight beat, rather than as it is now all over the shop and then build on it. The constant submarine sonar bleep is annoying, but I see it's a work 'still in progress'.


----------



## audiotech (Jul 22, 2009)

jcsd said:


> Still at a rough stage (and forgive the applause sample at the end):
> 
> http://soundclick.com/share?songid=7817813


 
Not my thing really, but nice piano sound.


----------



## audiotech (Jul 22, 2009)

avu9lives said:


> Finally got Avu,s demos up on myspace
> 
> Check (out i live in) if you get through the whole 7 mins you deserve a prize
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/tikkabake


 
I can hardly hear the rhythm section on this. The intermittent screaming banshee vocalist I can hear at times, but the lyrics/ramblings are not clear.

I listened to it all, so what's the prize?


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 22, 2009)

MC5 said:


> I can hardly hear the rhythm section on this. The intermittent screaming banshee vocalist I can hear at times, but the lyrics/ramblings are not clear.
> 
> I listened to it all, so what's the prize?












your prize 

just incase you listen again


----------



## audiotech (Jul 22, 2009)

Chemical needs said:


> Added 2 new tracks to my demo track mix:
> 
> Samplepack demos


 
Really like the sample track, would love to play with some of it and maybe put some bass and electric guitar on?


----------



## mesrine (Jul 26, 2009)

This band have been doing free music since before the mp3 was invented ! ...
http://www.archive.org/details/hulmanoids


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 26, 2009)

MC5 said:


> Is that a kick drum? If so I would use that as the guide for the rest of the tune with a straight beat, rather than as it is now all over the shop and then build on it. The constant submarine sonar bleep is annoying, but I see it's a work 'still in progress'.



It's not a kick drum, it's the attack of one of the bass parts... Feel free to do what you like with my tracks


----------



## jcsd (Jul 26, 2009)

Wot I've been doing today (I say work in progress,  but I rarely ever complete anything I start).

http://soundcloud.com/jcsd/madness-in-the-method-work-in-progress


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 28, 2009)

Here's one i've three-quarters finished... all tekked dub


----------



## audiotech (Jul 28, 2009)

Chemical needs said:


> Here's one i've three-quarters finished... all tekked dub


 
Like it.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 3, 2009)

Chemical needs said:


> I've been working on my year long project 'found instruments and unusual recording techniques':
> 
> Resampling bass
> 
> ...



Just to let anyone know who hasn't seen my thread - the samplepack I made I've now uploaded for anyone to download free. Any feedback at all appreciated. Link to the download is on this thread.


----------



## jcsd (Aug 22, 2009)

Teh crapnesss continues:

http://soundcloud.com/jcsd/ringtone-7


----------



## Mungy (Aug 22, 2009)

Just did a bit of tinkering with ableton. reason was alright, but i missed my vsti's. didn't use any anyway, this is all ableton stuff 

http://dreamharder.com/sicmu/peanuts.mp3


----------



## chazegee (Sep 7, 2009)

I've finally finished my album.
I haven't sold one copy yet.
Fucking tough this music lark. 
http://indiestore.7digital.com/feelmymethod/indieProductDetail.aspx?pid=-130809


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 12, 2009)

i never venture in here cos I have no skills, but by chance I just played two tracks at the same time and it worked really nicely so i've mixed them together. Does that count?

Anyway, Dubversion Vs Nurse With Wound - A Spiral Morton


----------



## loud 1 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Danalogue (Sep 27, 2009)

damnhippie said:


> ok, think i already posted this in the U75 radio thread, but anyway...
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInfo.cfm?bandID=627066&songID=4673643
> 
> newer stuff to follow



Liked your tracks.


----------



## Danalogue (Sep 27, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> im not sure if ive posted this here before but i would most appreciate it if someone could listen to a song i wrote and give me some feedback.
> 
> you just have to go to www.bebo.com/pre-fadelevel
> 
> ...



Tried through headphones and still cant hear the song properly. Although I can hear that you lot enjoyed performing it which is a good thing. Look forward to hearing the next recording of it.

BTW - In my opinion "Much Adele about Nothing" has magic powers.


----------



## poului (Sep 29, 2009)

*r6rf756urvguy56*

www.myspace.com/therealpieces


----------



## poului (Sep 29, 2009)

*w4d635y*

Oh and that "resampling bass" sound that Chemical Needs has produced is fantastic btw. Is there anywhere online where you've detailed the methods of developing it?


----------



## damnhippie (Sep 30, 2009)

Danalogue said:


> Liked your tracks.



woop just saw this - thanks


----------



## damnhippie (Sep 30, 2009)

aksherly, while i'm here:

(somewhere) it's always summer

please excuse the 'this morning with richard and judy' sax at the end. must've been drunk


----------



## chazegee (Sep 30, 2009)

damnhippie said:


> aksherly, while i'm here:
> 
> (somewhere) it's always summer
> 
> please excuse the 'this morning with richard and judy' sax at the end. must've been drunk



Nice, Pass the Tusker rafiki.


----------



## chazegee (Sep 30, 2009)

poului said:


> www.myspace.com/therealpieces



Big fucking sound on Pulse. 

Much prefer it when the man sings. 

Really good shit.


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 30, 2009)

poului said:


> Oh and that "resampling bass" sound that Chemical Needs has produced is fantastic btw. Is there anywhere online where you've detailed the methods of developing it?



No. But I'll explain it - I made a contact microphone using a piezo element, and amplified the signal it produced with a preamp. The microphone was spring loaded and fitted to a jig that sat on top of my speaker, with the microphone attached to a baffle that covered one of the bass ports (I think you can see this in a picture on one of my previous posts on this thread).

I then rendered 2 octaves of a simple sine wave bass patch being played in Reason, with the notes being sustained for a siginificant time. I then took the rendered notes into cubase and manually drew envelopes on the notes so that the baffle/microphone/spring system was being excited throughout the duration of the whole note (the attack stage of the bass notes excited the mic into oscillation but it died off halfway through the note). 

Once I had done that I recorded back in the signal being produced by the mic as the notes were being played - the actual result was a rather horrible, bit-crushed sounding raspy noise. I also recorded the actual sound that the whole system produced with another microphone - on the zoom recorder.

I layered the three sounds - the original bass notes, the piezo contact mic/ jig recording and the actual sound that the vibrating mic setup made, and processed them accordingly so they all worked together to produce one nice sound.

So there you go


----------



## poului (Sep 30, 2009)

Chemical needs said:


> No. But I'll explain it - I made a contact microphone using a piezo element, and amplified the signal it produced with a preamp. The microphone was spring loaded and fitted to a jig that sat on top of my speaker, with the microphone attached to a baffle that covered one of the bass ports (I think you can see this in a picture on one of my previous posts on this thread).
> 
> I then rendered 2 octaves of a simple sine wave bass patch being played in Reason, with the notes being sustained for a siginificant time. I then took the rendered notes into cubase and manually drew envelopes on the notes so that the baffle/microphone/spring system was being excited throughout the duration of the whole note (the attack stage of the bass notes excited the mic into oscillation but it died off halfway through the note).
> 
> ...




Christ, that's quite a procedure! You going to be displaying these instruments at a presentation any time soon?


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 30, 2009)

poului said:


> Christ, that's quite a procedure! You going to be displaying these instruments at a presentation any time soon?



Well you missed my final project presentation by a few months! Do you mean the actual things themselves or just the sampled versions? The pipe instrument only really works as a sampled instrument because to make all the necessary pipes would have been too costly... Many of the smaller sampled objects were borrowed from family or from my tutor and have since been returned...

So no, not really. It was a sampling and production project as much as it was a project about found instruments, and though it would have been nice to be left with some physical instruments that I made, it wasn't one of the main aims of the project.


----------



## mesrine (Oct 4, 2009)

*HULMANOIDS-Crasstafari*

Here's a new one...a dinky little homage to CRASS ... in and out in two minutes thirty without even wiping its feet ...http://www.myspace.com/hulmanoids


----------



## boing! (Oct 5, 2009)

This is a new idea I've been working on lately. Sort of ambient-dub-techno-ish or something. Not really the sort of thing I normally write but it was a nice diversion. 
soundcloud.com/fatmouse/minty-fresh-1


----------



## jcsd (Oct 6, 2009)

Ham-fisted attempt at a fugue:

http://soundcloud.com/jcsd/fugue-1


----------



## chazegee (Oct 6, 2009)

mesrine said:


> Here's a new one...a dinky little homage to CRASS ... in and out in two minutes thirty without even wiping its feet ...http://www.myspace.com/hulmanoids



Fuck me your drummers tight.


----------



## Danalogue (Oct 12, 2009)

Heres the latest bits ive been working on.... 

http://soundcloud.com/danalogue


----------



## jcsd (Oct 12, 2009)

Danalogue said:


> Heres the latest bits ive been working on....
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/danalogue



Like the production.Tell you what as thoguh as I just played it a police car went by in the distance fading in at the same time and siren over that track would sound bloody brilliant.


----------



## Danalogue (Oct 13, 2009)

jcsd said:


> Like the production.Tell you what as thoguh as I just played it a police car went by in the distance fading in at the same time and siren over that track would sound bloody brilliant.



 I find that too - Living next to a main road I get sirens in most of my tunes. Praps I should start adding them to the mix down.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Oct 15, 2009)

psychedelic dub n electro. download em here. Hollr at me if u like em

http://www.jpdownloads.co.uk/8_Years.mp3

http://www.jpdownloads.co.uk/Partial_Right_Now.mp3

http://www.jpdownloads.co.uk/Souls_on_Fire.mp3


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 18, 2009)

Not really a new tune but found this today: http://www.valemark2.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/harry with the hat.wav

It's a track me and my mates recorded when we were about 16/17. Pretty much the first song I ever worked on! Recorded on my mates ghetto blaster, while his brother was out(we had to use his drums, he came back later and told us to fuck off). It is, as you would surely expect, utter pish


----------



## ska invita (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's my second release on net label Planet Terror. Five more tracks of  dub goodness. Here's how the folks at PT describe it:

"Mikuś returns with his second strong dub release on Planet Terror. Rain Down Dub is another showcase for his inimitable approach to the genre, combining grainy old school distortion with modern production styles. 'Rain Down' features another guest appearance from Kevin Robinson on flute. This is dub for the 21st century."







[PLANET016] Mikuś - Rain Down Dub

1. Sunrise, Nightfall (4:30)
2. Sinai Dub (3:43)
3. Rain Down (feat. Kevin Robinson) (3:19)
4. Belly of the Beast (3:32)
5. Most High Dub (4:08)

Full details 
Download (.zip)
Mikus - Dub Mirror page

 hope u like it


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 5, 2009)

new band recorded last week on second rehearsal, i would describe it as ultra low fi punk pop but with a mariachi edge:
http://www.myspace.com/sharpright


----------



## southside (Nov 11, 2009)

Heres one of my tunes recorded on my new fangled 01X.  I'm still learning how to use the little blighter but it seems to be working.

http://www.icompositions.com/music/song.php?sid=126568


----------



## audiotech (Nov 11, 2009)

southside said:


> Heres one of my tunes recorded on my new fangled 01X.  I'm still learning how to use the little blighter but it seems to be working.
> 
> http://www.icompositions.com/music/song.php?sid=126568



Bloody long guitar solo.  Drums need to be up, or guitar down a touch.


----------



## audiotech (Nov 11, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> new band recorded last week on second rehearsal, i would describe it as ultra low fi punk pop but with a mariachi edge:
> http://www.myspace.com/sharpright



Indeed. 

The sound is clearly overloading your recording source.


----------



## southside (Nov 11, 2009)

HAHA,  It's what I do, Bore people with my melodies.  I'll check out dropping the guitar vol a touch.


----------



## audiotech (Nov 11, 2009)

ska invita said:


> Here's my second release on net label Planet Terror. Five more tracks of  dub goodness. Here's how the folks at PT describe it:
> 
> "Mikuś returns with his second strong dub release on Planet Terror. Rain Down Dub is another showcase for his inimitable approach to the genre, combining grainy old school distortion with modern production styles. 'Rain Down' features another guest appearance from Kevin Robinson on flute. This is dub for the 21st century."
> 
> ...



Tis good.


----------



## audiotech (Nov 11, 2009)

heinous seamus said:


> Not really a new tune but found this today: http://www.valemark2.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/harry with the hat.wav
> 
> It's a track me and my mates recorded when we were about 16/17. Pretty much the first song I ever worked on! Recorded on my mates ghetto blaster, while his brother was out(we had to use his drums, he came back later and told us to fuck off). It is, as you would surely expect, utter pish



What can I say.


----------



## audiotech (Nov 11, 2009)

mesrine said:


> Here's a new one...a dinky little homage to CRASS ... in and out in two minutes thirty without even wiping its feet ...http://www.myspace.com/hulmanoids



The mix is muddy and it's difficult to make out the vocals.


----------



## southside (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll be skulking around this thread for a while I think.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 12, 2009)

MC5 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> The sound is clearly overloading your recording source.



it has been sent to Atomic Suplex to master so hopefully it will get more overloaded.


----------



## gridban (Nov 13, 2009)

Haven't posted on this thread before although I've been making tunes for ages, so here's one I just finished: http://soundcloud.com/stephen_townsend/the-first-escape


----------



## Mungy (Nov 25, 2009)

http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/dirty-water
Any feedback would be welcome.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 25, 2009)

Mungy said:


> http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/dirty-water
> Any feedback would be welcome.



I think this is really original - sounding really good to me - got any others?


----------



## Mungy (Nov 25, 2009)

ska invita said:


> I think this is really original - sounding really good to me - got any others?



not like that. this a new direction for me


----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2009)

Mungy said:


> not like that. this a new direction for me


Id stick with it!

--

A friend of mine died very suddenly this week - completely out of the blue - terrible loss - way before her time (some kind of latent brain blood clot blood vessel thing).

I had some time in front of the computer and ended up making a tune to help came to terms with what had just happened (in a dub style).

Perhaps if you've lost someone you can relate to it - i've tried to combine a mix of sentimentality/fond memory and horror/shock. To be honest it wasn't premeditated, it just came out that way.

For want of a better name the tracks called Dub for Alicia.


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 26, 2009)

listening now, like it 

sorry to hear about your friend. it's a nice tribute.

(the e.p. is good too, cheers)


----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks DH - nice 1


----------



## Mungy (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your friend, too. The tune is very good also.


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 9, 2009)

Last couple of tunes posted are really good. 

Sorry for you loss ska invita.

Can really sense the unease in the track, even though it's mellow and sort of ambient. Got your EP's on the d/l, your music reminds me of a slightly more acoustic version of Disrupt, have you heard of them?

I've been working on a dubstep remix of Dead Prez - Hip Hop:
It's bigger than hip hop


----------



## audiotech (Dec 9, 2009)

Mungy said:


> http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/dirty-water
> Any feedback would be welcome.



I thought I was about to hear a cover of Jingle Bells at the start of this track, but it got better. Vocals needed to follow the melody. I thought I heard some whispering in some parts, but that could be the drugs? Give it large on the vocals. You might want to put a middle part in it to give some change to the track. I thought I could hear some clipping, but could be wrong on that too?


----------



## audiotech (Dec 9, 2009)

ska invita said:


> For want of a better name the tracks called Dub for Alicia.



Music making helps through difficult times. Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## audiotech (Dec 9, 2009)

gridban said:


> Haven't posted on this thread before although I've been making tunes for ages, so here's one I just finished: http://soundcloud.com/stephen_townsend/the-first-escape



I like the sounds you've used, but it was more, or less the same throughout all 7.46 minutes of it.


----------



## southside (Dec 9, 2009)

MC5 said:


> I like the sounds you've used, but it was more, or less the same throughout all 7.46 minutes of it.




lol!

I liked it, I can imagine dropping a trip listening to it whilst watchng the Landscape channel.

Well back in the day when it was on.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2009)

MC5 said:


> Music making helps through difficult times. Sorry to hear of your loss.



Thanks for the comments all - appreciated -  funeral was today - tough one for sure.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2009)

southside said:


> Heres one of my tunes recorded on my new fangled 01X.  I'm still learning how to use the little blighter but it seems to be working.
> 
> http://www.icompositions.com/music/song.php?sid=126568



Nice guitar!


----------



## chazegee (Dec 10, 2009)

ska invita said:


> Dub for Alicia.[/URL]



Ahh dude 
It's a lovely tune for her.


----------



## Mungy (Dec 10, 2009)

MC5 said:


> I thought I was about to hear a cover of Jingle Bells at the start of this track, but it got better. Vocals needed to follow the melody. I thought I heard some whispering in some parts, but that could be the drugs? Give it large on the vocals. You might want to put a middle part in it to give some change to the track. I thought I could hear some clipping, but could be wrong on that too?



I can't sing so I buried my voice as much as I could 

There is some clipping.

There's a melody? 

Thank you for the feedback


----------



## southside (Dec 10, 2009)

4thwrite said:


> Nice guitar!



Thanks,  Heres a dropped D heavy tune 01x recorded, I dropped D on the bass as well to get it really low, I've only got a 4 string but a five is defacto for heavy bass playing. 

http://www.icompositions.com/music/song.php?sid=127186


----------



## Wilf (Dec 11, 2009)

southside said:


> Thanks,  Heres a dropped D heavy tune 01x recorded, I dropped D on the bass as well to get it really low, I've only got a 4 string but a five is defacto for heavy bass playing.
> 
> http://www.icompositions.com/music/song.php?sid=127186



Great riff!  Trouble is, I was going to post some pentatonic fumblings on this thread and you've now persuaded me to take it to the beginners thread.  

Btw, bit of an early Metallica influence in there?


----------



## southside (Dec 11, 2009)

4thwrite said:


> Great riff!  Trouble is, I was going to post some pentatonic fumblings on this thread and you've now persuaded me to take it to the beginners thread.
> 
> Btw, bit of an early Metallica influence in there?




Go for it, you should post it here, Gwan you know you want to.


----------



## audiotech (Dec 11, 2009)

southside said:


> Thanks,  Heres a dropped D heavy tune 01x recorded, I dropped D on the bass as well to get it really low, I've only got a 4 string but a five is defacto for heavy bass playing.
> 
> http://www.icompositions.com/music/song.php?sid=127186



I'm more hardcore punk, I just love the drumming on that stuff.

Your metal is up there with the best out there, but I wanted to hear the screaming vocals. 

The O1X sounds good. Do you use the hardware effects of the mixer, or software, or both?

Having a Waves bundle of software, VST hosted on Cubase, I've not used the hardware effects on the 01X much.

Any tips? 

Could you explain a bit more on 'dropping D'?


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 11, 2009)

southside said:


> Thanks,  Heres a dropped D heavy tune 01x recorded, I dropped D on the bass as well to get it really low, I've only got a 4 string but a five is defacto for heavy bass playing.
> 
> http://www.icompositions.com/music/song.php?sid=127186



Good tune that, what are you using for distortion?


----------



## southside (Dec 11, 2009)

MC5 said:


> I'm more hardcore punk, I just love the drumming on that stuff.
> 
> Your metal is up there with the best out there, but I wanted to hear the screaming vocals.
> 
> ...



Unfortunatley I cant sing  but I may be able to roar lol.

Thanks for the compliment mate,  I've focused all of my attention on musicianship so I have neglected the vocals because my natural voice is quite deep and not to pleasant on the ear so I tend to avoid vocals.

In ref to the 01X I use a combination of the 01X and the fx with cubase 5 which have really improved, and some of the waves plugins. I try get the best sound from the source and I leave all eq flat, the reason I do that is to allow me to enhance through the 01X and plugins after ive recorded and the old addage (Rubbish in Rubbish out) I use a Boss DR880 to record the bass which has some cool bass amp sims on and I sometimes run it though Ikmultimedia's SVX after, which is very good.  One thing with digital recording is you have to record quite hot, as you know 0db and try not to clip any of your signals which is sometimes hard.

I never know whats going to happen when I record, as I always do it on the fly in the hope something spontanious and good will come out.

I learned a lot of open tunings from one my heroes Jimmy Page.  He was very inventive when he was with Zeppelin and explored some wonderful tunings such as the modal tuning DADGAD which he learnt from Bert Jansch during his session days, the acoustic instrumental Black Mountain Side from ledzep 1 is in DADGAD.  My fist foray into open tuning was the riff from Moby Dick wich is in Dropped D from ledzep 2.

All you do is tune your low E string to D and Metal sounds spew fourth from your guitar, well almost.  Try playing an A shape bar chord at the 5th fret and let the bottom string drone,  you can bar the bottom 3 strings to get the low sounding chords that I used on that recording by baring 6th 5th and 3rd frets and playing them open as well.  I also have a variax 600 where I can programme tuning and access them on the fly with the flick of a switch.

Keith Richards is a champion of open G tuning, another class act.

I hope I hav'nt bored you with all this stuff.


----------



## southside (Dec 11, 2009)

heinous seamus said:


> Good tune that, what are you using for distortion?



Behringer V-amp pro. cheap as you like but the sounds are awsome for recording.  Behringer gear is questionable in the quality control area but they do produce the odd gem and some products are better than others but my Vamp pro sounds great, there is a lag when switching patches but I'd never use it live so I dont have to worry about that.


----------



## southside (Dec 11, 2009)

Duplicate post....


----------



## audiotech (Dec 12, 2009)

southside said:


> I hope I hav'nt bored you with all this stuff.



Not at all.

I've messed a little with the DADGAD tuning, good for blues playing apparently. I'll try the low E to D tuning at some point to see what I get.

I work the O1X similar to your good self mostly. Clean signal in and later add effects to the recorded sound.

Thanks.


----------



## southside (Dec 13, 2009)

This was a bit of a laugh yesterday and I had a bottle of JD but now me eds bangin.

I was thinking of a slide blues type thing but it's gone a bit red neck, woops.

Think Jimmy Page meets cotton eyed joe.  It's very rough and the second guitar is low in volume because I didnt know what to do with it.  I think I'm gonna flush it down the bog unless I can come up with a bass line that stops it sounding like a blue grass tune lol.

http://www.icompositions.com/music/song.php?sid=129301


----------



## damnhippie (Dec 16, 2009)

alright boys, good stuff. 

i've got a new pro-ject, kind of noise or drone or i don't know what. this one starts out a bit Lynryrd Skynrd then goes all fucked up... that's what i was aiming for anyway...

These Are Dark Days For A Cocksman


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 17, 2009)

Seems like my post above was invisible?! 

So here's the link again...
My dubstep remix of Dead Prez - Hip Hop:
It's bigger than hip hop


----------



## Schmeegal (Dec 18, 2009)

Check out our band's first demo!


----------



## boing! (Dec 18, 2009)

This is a new tune I've been working on. Based around a sample of a steam roller. Sort of melancholy techno...
http://soundcloud.com/fatmouse/8days10beeps


----------



## audiotech (Dec 19, 2009)

@ Schmeegal.

Talking Heads psycho killer bass line, John Fox type vocals. What's the fading in and out about? It doesn't work if it was meant. Apart from that well produced.


----------



## audiotech (Dec 19, 2009)

boing! said:


> This is a new tune I've been working on. Based around a sample of a steam roller. Sort of melancholy techno...
> http://soundcloud.com/fatmouse/8days10beeps



Industrial darkness for seasonal adjusted depressives.


----------



## audiotech (Dec 19, 2009)

Chemical needs said:


> Seems like my post above was invisible?!
> 
> So here's the link again...
> My dubstep remix of Dead Prez - Hip Hop:
> It's bigger than hip hop



It's not a completely original piece which is the reason I didn't comment on it.


----------



## audiotech (Dec 19, 2009)

damnhippie said:


> alright boys, good stuff.
> 
> i've got a new pro-ject, kind of noise or drone or i don't know what. this one starts out a bit Lynryrd Skynrd then goes all fucked up... that's what i was aiming for anyway...      [/URL]



I can't stand the music of Lynyrd Skynyrd and loath their politics, so not a good start for me. The track *is* fucked up, so an achievement on your part. 


..


----------



## chazegee (Dec 19, 2009)

Boing one sounds great, clickety clack.


----------



## boing! (Dec 19, 2009)

MC5 said:


> Industrial darkness for seasonal adjusted depressives.



You described it better than I ever could.


----------



## Schmeegal (Dec 19, 2009)

MC5 said:


> @ Schmeegal.
> 
> Talking Heads psycho killer bass line, John Fox type vocals. What's the fading in and out about? It doesn't work if it was meant. Apart from that well produced.



Thank you for your compliments, as for the fade. it was a silly phase effect which appears to have been ruined in the mp3 compression/encoding process. Will fix it!

thank you for listening!


----------



## southside (Dec 20, 2009)

*A tribute to Randy Rhoades*

.


----------



## matt m (Dec 28, 2009)

new song: 'You're Never Far From A Rat'.

A blues. Features first-time 'drumming' from me (banging a metal ladder with a hammer while whacking a bongo, more or less in time)

www.myspace.com/mattmilton0

Would be very grateful for comments from a mix perspective. Think I'm more or less happy with the general EQ and levels - checking it against a reference track it's more or less there - but it still sounds 'cardboard boxy' and sonically dull whenever I put it on speakers. Maybe I need to get some decent monitors and stop trying to mix on headphones...


----------



## damnhippie (Dec 28, 2009)

matt m said:


> new song: 'You're Never Far From A Rat'.
> 
> A blues. Features first-tiem 'drumming' from me (banging a metal ladder with a hammer while whacking a bongo, more or less in time)
> 
> ...


 
like it. the mix is perfectly good, maybe not very sparkly but that fits well with the mood of the song. you don't want to go overboard on EQ and reverb and stuff.

the persussion is cool, sounds a bit like a vintage drum machine somehow.

perhaps pan things out a bit more, like 10:00 / 2:00? or even hard panning. i like that sort of thing through speakers as an effect, tho it is a bit much on headphones.

listening to some of the avant garde stuff now, it's pretty good too 

(by the way - i think we know each other in real life. will shoot you a PM)


----------



## Mungy (Dec 28, 2009)

matt m said:


> new song: 'You're Never Far From A Rat'.
> 
> A blues. Features first-time 'drumming' from me (banging a metal ladder with a hammer while whacking a bongo, more or less in time)
> 
> ...



I love it  KUTGW


----------



## audiotech (Dec 28, 2009)

matt m said:


> new song: 'You're Never Far From A Rat'.
> 
> A blues. Features first-time 'drumming' from me (banging a metal ladder with a hammer while whacking a bongo, more or less in time)
> 
> ...



Avoid mixing with headphones is the standard advice.

Guitar is fine, vocals need to be up with some space - reverb, or my preferred choice a slight delay. Try double tracking the vocal track, adding an effect to one of the vocal tracks to give it more punch. Compression would help here.

The squeaky sound should be ditched, as should the metal ladder sound. Doesn't work, tinny and spoils the song. It needs a bass drum and snare. A bass guitar would go well too.


----------



## Mungy (Dec 28, 2009)

My song for christmas 

http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/digital-sock


----------



## audiotech (Dec 28, 2009)

Mungy said:


> My song for christmas
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/digital-sock



Bass is distorted and needs some eq to cut out some of the low frequencies that are muddying the overall mix. Could be a nice backing track for something.


----------



## matt m (Dec 29, 2009)

cheers folks. all info I can use. I'd actually, rather worryingly, already done a few of the suggested things. But I always tend to think I've shoved loads of something on when I've only shoved a tiny amount: for me 0.1% reverb sounds like enormo Phil Collins drums cathedral amounts of reverb. Ditto double tracking delays. I think that's another consequence of headphone mixing....


----------



## matt m (Dec 29, 2009)

MC5 said:


> Bass is distorted and needs some eq to cut out some of the low frequencies that are muddying the overall mix. Could be a nice backing track for something.




hmmm, the bassline doesn't sound distorted to me, and I'm listening on quite boomy headphones. Could do with some attention though, certainly; maybe put a low-cut filter on it and turn it up until you reach the point where it actually makes a difference to the sound, then take it back a tiny notch. Or even simply mix it a tiny weeny bit lower.

Nice track overall, kind of reminds me of Mr Scruff or Luke Vibert territory - not in the sound necessarily so much as quirkiness. Very clear mix.


----------



## Mungy (Dec 29, 2009)

I cut the bass back a lot and gave the mid and high a bit of a boost. It's not made a big difference, but my speakers are a bit crap. The spectrum analyzer thingymabob shows much less bass, so it must be right 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a failed band a few months ago. Here's our only song.

http://www.mediafire.com/?m0yjmrmdcmy


----------



## boing! (Jan 1, 2010)

Finally got round to uploading this song I did with my band a little while ago. We normally play fairly straight up bluegrass and folk stuff, but we thought it would be an interesting project to try and record something a bit more drawn out and cinematic...

soundcloud.com/fatmouse/green-rock-river-band-doom-folk


----------



## audiotech (Jan 1, 2010)

heinous seamus said:


> I had a failed band a few months ago. Here's our only song.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?m0yjmrmdcmy



I hear castanets. Some weird mix going on there, including some fart sound.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 1, 2010)

That is actually a sample of me farting.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 2, 2010)

'We'll be farting in the street
with children at our feet.'

'We won't get fooled again.'

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Mungy (Jan 3, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/knackered-eye

The sound kept cutting out whilst making this. When I finally finished it at something like 2am and rendered it down from ableton, the vocoded track didn't work. So I had to use the ableton vocoder instead, which I couldn't get to sound like a dalek. Version 8.1 of ableton seems to stop the soundcard working until after a system reset. Bastards


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 4, 2010)

boing! said:


> Finally got round to uploading this song I did with my band a little while ago. We normally play fairly straight up bluegrass and folk stuff, but we thought it would be an interesting project to try and record something a bit more drawn out and cinematic...
> 
> soundcloud.com/fatmouse/green-rock-river-band-doom-folk



I like this. It's definitely cinematic! Reminds me slightly of some soundtrack work Arab Strap did a few years back.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 10, 2010)

matt m said:


> hmmm, the bassline doesn't sound distorted to me, and I'm listening on quite boomy headphones. Could do with some attention though, certainly; maybe put a low-cut filter on it and turn it up until you reach the point where it actually makes a difference to the sound, then take it back a tiny notch. Or even simply mix it a tiny weeny bit lower.



Fair points and good advice.


----------



## fabulous23s (Jan 11, 2010)

fabulous 23s - special k


----------



## audiotech (Jan 11, 2010)

fabulous23s said:


> fabulous 23s - special k



Drum samples, a synth over the top, as well as some vocal samples to do with drug references I think?

There you have it, at 8.08 minutes. 808 nice touch if it was meant btw?


----------



## fabulous23s (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh aye


----------



## Mungy (Jan 13, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/not-in-my-name 

Feedback please. If you can be arsed, like


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 16, 2010)

Very rough and ready collaboration I did with a friend today...

http://www.mediafire.com/?om5doiwytlm


----------



## Mungy (Jan 16, 2010)

I did singing..... with the aid of the ableton vocoder of course 

http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/mint-sauce


----------



## audiotech (Jan 16, 2010)

Mungy said:


> http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/not-in-my-name
> 
> Feedback please. If you can be arsed, like



Guitar riff based track well produced. Drum was a bit minimal though for me. Not a fan of vocoder's either.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 16, 2010)

Wolveryeti said:


> Very rough and ready collaboration I did with a friend today...
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?om5doiwytlm





As you say a very rough and ready collaboration leading to a boomy accoustic guitar in places, needing a bit of control and perhaps a better placed mic? The whispering backing vocals spoiled it.

Nevertheless, a good start to the makings of a track.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 16, 2010)

Mungy said:


> I did singing..... with the aid of the ableton vocoder of course
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/mint-sauce



Horrible sounding vocoder tbh. Sounds like you've got a hiatus hernia.


----------



## Mungy (Jan 16, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Horrible sounding vocoder tbh. Sounds like you've got a hiatus hernia.



Aye. I can't sing though


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 16, 2010)

MC5 said:


> As you say a very rough and ready collaboration leading to a boomy accoustic guitar in places, needing a bit of control and perhaps a better placed mic? The whispering backing vocals spoiled it.
> 
> Nevertheless, a good start to the makings of a track.


Thanks for the input - wasn't sure about the backing vocals either but you just helped me make my mind up.


----------



## boing! (Jan 17, 2010)

Tune that I was going to do more with but never got round to it. Using samples I took from a music box thingamajig.
soundcloud.com/fatmouse/klinks


----------



## Mr_Nice (Jan 20, 2010)

My first proper mix, probably heaps wrong with it, comments welcome.  Its a house mix about 40 minutes ,,,,,

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VGHZ2Y7C

1/ The bomb - The Bucketheads
2/ I like it - Malente
3/ Devotion - Bingo Players
4/ Hey Hey - Dennis Ferrer
5/ Man with the read face - Mark Knight
6/ Deep inside - Dave Penn
7/ Good times - Mark Knight
8/ Touch me - Jerry Ropero
9/ Space - Funkagenda
10/ So many times – Gadjo


----------



## chazegee (Jan 20, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> My first proper mix, probably heaps wrong with it, comments welcome.  Its a house mix about 40 minutes ,,,,,
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VGHZ2Y7C
> 
> ...



Typical, the DJ's come in and Usurp the music makers. 
Just kidding, going to DL.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 20, 2010)

boing! said:


> Tune that I was going to do more with but never got round to it. Using samples I took from a music box thingamajig.
> soundcloud.com/fatmouse/klinks



Really good, unusual aphoid melodies. 
It's quite moving isn't it.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Jan 20, 2010)

chazegee said:


> Typical, the DJ's come in and Usurp the music makers.
> Just kidding, going to DL.


 
Nice one - Flattered to even be called a DJ your the first


----------



## Chemical needs (Jan 23, 2010)

Techno trousers

downtempo dubstep track i'm working on.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jan 25, 2010)

This one is 100% original, except for the wallace and gromit sample


----------



## electroplated (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's my first attempt at making a track that I actually got round to finishing, 99% finished anyway!

Droney fast electro sorta number

Killing Machine

Appreciate any feedback


----------



## Chemical needs (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice tune electroplated, I like. 

I like the raspy bass sound, and I think it would benefit from having a sine wave bass layered underneath it to give it more weight.

I wanted to hear the 'killer' sample again towards the end, and it seemed a little over-compressed... or maybe I'm just not compressing my tunes enough


----------



## chazegee (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, pretty dam good EP, it's all about the bass isn't it, and nice rolling bass kicks that go with it. i would overdrive the drums just a "tiny bit" in Fast show parlance, so it fits more with the dirty beas, but not so much that you loose the clarity of production.


----------



## electroplated (Jan 26, 2010)

Cheers, glad you both liked it - like I say it's my first proper attempt at a tune so still got a a long way to go (after years of half arsed unfinished efforts that i would never play to anyone but myself!)

The version I uploaded is almost certainly over compressed (mixed it thru headphones mainly) and needs some tweaking though I've managed to do something stupid with my ableton project files and lost the exact bassline settings I had going so not sure I'm going to be able to alter it any further, as per your good suggestions.... doh 

Anyway, hopefully I'll bang out some more tracks in the near future and will bear your tips in mind


----------



## Chemical needs (Jan 28, 2010)

Techno trousers

Here's the latest vyershan.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm pretty pleased with the latest version of techno trousers


----------



## electroplated (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm digging techno trousers too - just had it on nice and loud at work, got some funny looks - good work


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 1, 2010)

Hehehe funny looks is a good thing I think  I uploaded the latest version earlier..


----------



## boing! (Feb 2, 2010)

Techno Trousers is sounding big! Some nice drums going on in there as well.


----------



## Schmeegal (Feb 2, 2010)

After being delayed over the xmas period, we have finally sorted out our second demo track for our MySpace page:

Remembering Everything - A Flower is All That Remains

Hope you like it.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Feb 5, 2010)

Download free album here. Hip hop gold, skewed take on Prince Paul's Psychoanalysis. Better than 99% of the shit hip hop you have to pay for

http://gotaw.bandcamp.com/


----------



## audiotech (Feb 5, 2010)

Schmeegal said:


> After being delayed over the xmas period, we have finally sorted out our second demo track for our MySpace page:
> 
> Remembering Everything - A Flower is All That Remains
> 
> Hope you like it.



Good track, well produced. I listened to your demo track too. Depeche Mode, John Foxx springs to mind.


----------



## audiotech (Feb 9, 2010)

Any comments welcome. 

http://www.myspace.com/theekcotones


----------



## southside (Feb 12, 2010)

I went a bit Eddy Van-Halen earlier this week, not perfect but it doesn't get much better than trying to emulate the masters of rock guitar.

http://www.icompositions.com/music/song.php?sid=133850


----------



## chazegee (Feb 13, 2010)

Chemical needs said:


> Techno trousers
> 
> Here's the latest vyershan.



Ttrouswers ftw. 

Tek-No Tro-sers.

Ah yeah!


----------



## chazegee (Feb 13, 2010)

Hers is new album of stuff to weird or shit to go on the proper album.

It's called sea germs.

http://www.zshare.net/download/72522202652cd42e/


----------



## jcsd (Feb 15, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/jcsd/new-product


----------



## Schmeegal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks to all those who took time to listen to, and offer feedback for the previous two tracks. Constructive criticism is taken on-board and is much appreciated. 

Hope you enjoy the latest offering: The Seamstress.

"Remembering Everything" on MySpace


----------



## Mungy (Feb 25, 2010)

DUnno if this'll work, but here is my latest complete thingy.

http://freedownloads.last.fm/download/389549259/Helmet.mp3

or

http://www.last.fm/music/steve+hon/_/Helmet?autostart

one of em might work. mebbe even both


----------



## Mungy (Feb 26, 2010)

at last! my cover of "In the Pines".

http://www.last.fm/music/steve+hon/_/In+the+Pines?autostart

Autotune made this possible. No I really locked a local church congregation in the bathroom until they had sung it proper


----------



## chazegee (Feb 28, 2010)

Schmeegal said:


> Thanks to all those who took time to listen to, and offer feedback for the previous two tracks. Constructive criticism is taken on-board and is much appreciated.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the latest offering: The Seamstress.
> 
> "Remembering Everything" on MySpace



Brilliant, love the synth riff especially


----------



## chazegee (Feb 28, 2010)

Royal mile. You Edinburgh?


----------



## chazegee (Feb 28, 2010)

Mungy said:


> DUnno if this'll work, but here is my latest complete thingy.
> 
> http://freedownloads.last.fm/download/389549259/Helmet.mp3
> 
> ...



Interesting post punk confessional, 

I got the arrested with no clothes on bit,_ this voice has been disguised to protect the guilty_.


----------



## Mungy (Feb 28, 2010)

chazegee said:


> Interesting post punk confessional,
> 
> I got the arrested with no clothes on bit,_ this voice has been disguised to protect the guilty_.


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 3, 2010)

Couple of new tunes up Soundcloud page


----------



## Mungy (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/music/steve+hon/_/Red+Cheese?autostart

my first song in welsh. the "lyrics" area bit limited due to the fact that my welsh vocab is less than that of a very small child


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 16, 2010)

New reworking of a Black Uhuru track just uploaded to my soundcloud page, hope you enjoy  Android Rebellion


----------



## chazegee (Mar 16, 2010)

Chemical needs said:


> Couple of new tunes up Soundcloud page



Android tune  space marbles  1.53  ftw!


----------



## chazegee (Mar 16, 2010)

Mungy said:


> http://www.last.fm/music/steve+hon/_/Red+Cheese?autostart
> 
> my first song in welsh. the "lyrics" area bit limited due to the fact that my welsh vocab is less than that of a very small child



Aces. Language, bar raised. 

I'm going to do a Slovak song, I've got the vocab of a very simple adult with Tourette's and a booze problem, Velki Bunja! (big muff!)


----------



## chazegee (Mar 16, 2010)

I tried to combine Jazz, Goa trance and Free association verse in a tune here. Why? Cos at the moment I'm filled with self loathing and I need to express it.

http://soundcloud.com/cfgillan/baboons


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 16, 2010)

chazegee said:


> I tried to combine Jazz, Goa trance and Free association verse in a tune here. Why? Cos at the moment I'm filled with self loathing and I need to express it.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/cfgillan/baboons



that's quite interesting, really like it


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 16, 2010)

*Cycle Speedway*

oops


----------



## chazegee (Mar 22, 2010)

Teenage rebellion song. 

http://soundcloud.com/cfgillan/03-ri5eup


----------



## Schmeegal (Mar 25, 2010)

chazegee said:


> Brilliant, love the synth riff especially



Wow, thanks for the comment. Which synth riff are you referring? The one at the end? I love that one myself.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2010)

Chemical needs said:


> New reworking of a Black Uhuru track just uploaded to my soundcloud page, hope you enjoy  Android Rebellion



you fucked up one of my all time favourites  sacrilege
only kidding, nice work! 
but it is one of my all time favourites _ the whole album  is a killer


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 26, 2010)

awwww you're not really angry are ya?


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 26, 2010)

And yes the whole album is absolutely brilliant from start to finish. I'd recommend it to everyone and anyone.


----------



## Mungy (Mar 27, 2010)

Here it is, my cover of Hawkwinds Silver Machine. It is simply titled, Knitting Machine 
http://www.last.fm/music/steve+hon/_/Knitting+Machine?autostart


----------



## Mungy (Apr 26, 2010)

It's called sick, and is my favourite song ever ('til the next one)


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 28, 2010)

chazegee said:


> Android tune  space marbles  1.53  ftw!



Realised yesterday that I made that sound using SFXR - thought I nicked it from a dub sample collection!


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 28, 2010)

SFXR is a freeware NES synth emulator btw


----------



## chazegee (Apr 28, 2010)

Chemical needs said:


> SFXR is a freeware NES synth emulator btw



Yep, just found it, it's raggatastic, cheers man.


----------



## Mungy (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a vein of hippy all the way through me, but i really get vexed at people who sell theselves as new age gurus and the like. this is for them


----------



## jontz01 (May 5, 2010)

I've just discovered FL studio and made the swap from a Cubase/Reason combo. I'm well impressed with the glitch VST. 

Spent a couple of hours playing about with acapellas before I made this, not quite finished yet  - needs mastering, fatness and a sub. Other than that, constructive critisism appreciated!

http://soundcloud.com/jontz01/jontz01-franz-ferdinand-ulysses-jontz01-glitch-remix


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

This release has a spiritual/shamanic thing going on, with an extra dose of Indian flavour on top - hope you like!





[PLANET023] Mikuś - Dub Praises

1. Erthe Dub (3:34)
2. Heart of the Sun (4:29)
3. Wolf Moon (Navam Poya) (7:36)
4. Shiva Dub (3:45)
5. Shiva Aum Dub (3:45)

get it here
(free download courtesy of Planet Terror Records)


----------



## poului (May 9, 2010)

*76h8tgh5j76*

I'm obsessed with a new track we've finished, and have uploaded it too. It's called The Red Book:

http://www.myspace.com/therealpieces


----------



## Mungy (May 10, 2010)

poului said:


> I'm obsessed with a new track we've finished, and have uploaded it too. It's called The Red Book:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/therealpieces



I like that a lot


----------



## Mungy (May 17, 2010)

My new song from my latest collection.

http://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/song_4062419

Some feedback would be nice, as would some fans on my new reverbnation page


----------



## damnhippie (May 21, 2010)

*FAO: Chazegee*

Chazegee, you remember that death metal Feelmymethod remix i said i'd do awhile back?

Uh... i just finished it. i'm not really sure what happened, musically speaking.  

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=9170367

I'll take it off soundclick if you do not approve... i might have been drunk during the editing/recording/mixing/drinking...

it's all about early Anthrax baby 

mighthave dialled in too much low freqs, really fast kick drums will do that :/

EDIT ah balls, i think i need to redo the mix. vox too low eh.


----------



## chazegee (May 21, 2010)

Hah hah hah that's brilliant, and hilarious.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 21, 2010)

Ok

I have finally uploaded a few tracks of mine to myspace  www.myspace.com/onetonnemum 

When I think of them I think there are 3 types of music in the 4 tracks uploaded.

Theres one that basically blues, although double dipped in reverb and slowed and played on 33rpm instead of 45rpm 

There are 2 I made when I was listening to Low a lot

Then there's the noisy one

I hope someone listens to them, 

There are no lyrics as I don't like my singing voice but I played all the instruments myself


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 21, 2010)

boing! said:


> Finally got round to uploading this song I did with my band a little while ago. We normally play fairly straight up bluegrass and folk stuff, but we thought it would be an interesting project to try and record something a bit more drawn out and cinematic...
> 
> soundcloud.com/fatmouse/green-rock-river-band-doom-folk



Love this


----------



## poului (May 24, 2010)

poului said:


> I'm obsessed with a new track we've finished, and have uploaded it too. It's called The Red Book:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/therealpieces



Now there's another track up there called Wake Up Daydream which is a sprawling, psychadelic carnival pop song.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2010)

Been making bleep doof doof squawk doof bleep things with gurgle, magneze and another
http://soundcloud.com/ring-peace-modulator
Silly name cos all good techno is made by silly names


----------



## chazegee (Jun 18, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> Ok
> 
> I have finally uploaded a few tracks of mine to myspace  www.myspace.com/onetonnemum
> 
> ...



Ace.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2010)

*bin making techno techno techno techno*

Posted this in a dusty thread in music making that nobody reads and predictably got no feedback D) So, bump bump bump bump doof doof doof doof

Been making bleep doof doof squawk doof bleep things with gergle, magneze and another
http://soundcloud.com/ring-peace-modulator (turn it way up or use headphones)
Silly name cos all good techno is made by silly names.


----------



## boing! (Jun 18, 2010)

You only posted it 15 hours ago!  

I was going to give it a listen when I got back home on the strength of the silly title.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm too impatient


----------



## boing! (Jun 18, 2010)

Its a slow moving thread, that one in music making. I got a comment on one tune 5 months after I posted it.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 18, 2010)

Very good, but a bit pedestrian for my tastes.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2010)

you want it harder? I can give it to you harder


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> you want it harder? I can give it to you harder



Faster would be good

This sort of pace:


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 18, 2010)

Actually I might have a go. Last time I tried making techno was about 10 years ago on Fruity Loops.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2010)

can't use flash at work, unfortunately - what sort of BPM? (Hey is 135, Cookies is 160)
we're working on a "it's 6am and covered in sweat and barely able to think and you just want something loud and fast and simple" track next I think


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> can't use flash at work, unfortunately - what sort of BPM?



Here it is on mp3: http://www.4shared.com/audio/Npt2-ld7/Oliver_Ho_-_In_The_Dark.html



> we're working on a "it's 6am and covered in sweat and barely able to think and you just want something loud and fast and simple" track next I think



Sounds perfect already


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll have to listen to it later, this work computer has something against audio - totally locks it up


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 18, 2010)

Liking 'Hey'


----------



## Flavour (Jun 18, 2010)

I on the other hand would like something slower, around the 114-118bpm mark. Sub-120 techno is the new shit


----------



## The Groke (Jun 18, 2010)

you using reason?


----------



## The Groke (Jun 18, 2010)

Also, is it an intentionally narrow soundstage?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes using reason, and by soundstage do you mean stereo? Purposefully mono to aid mixing and playback on whatever system without losing sounds


----------



## machine cat (Jun 18, 2010)

I like 'hey'


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 18, 2010)

After a minute of Hey I would have confessed to anything; after a minute and a half I was screaming "play it to Julia!"


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2010)

Mission accomplished 
Merged back into the tune(z) thread to avoid showboating


----------



## boing! (Jun 19, 2010)

I like them. They need more wonk though and to bring out the percussive noises a bit I reckon.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks  I think maybe we need to find a track with a sound we like, and try and duplicate it


----------



## jcsd (Jun 20, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/jcsd/guitars-cellos-and-saxs

just an experiment at getting fairly real sounding instruments from scratch


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 29, 2010)

did another GG allin cover "Die When You Die" first song on the player. www.myspace.com/sharpright


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 30, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> did another GG allin cover "Die When You Die" first song on the player. www.myspace.com/sharpright



listen to this its ace.


----------



## boing! (Jul 4, 2010)

Some doomy electronica: Don't You Want To Go


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 9, 2010)

more Sharp Right: http://soundcloud.com/sharp-right/skeletons

country rock


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 1, 2010)

Loving all your tracks ska invita!! 

I have made a piano based thing called Nowhere Song ....


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 1, 2010)

And I've just uploaded another one. 10 points to the first person who knows where the sample came from!


----------



## Schmeegal (Aug 31, 2010)

*New 'KITES' demo on MySpace "The Florist".*

Last time I posted the band was still being formed under the original name 'Rememebering Everything'. 

Anyway, we've done a few gigs now and have a few more tunes online. 

We started to put this track together a couple of months back and since debuting it at the Indigo2 show, it is now the opener in our live set. 

This is definitely one for the dancefloor.

www.MySpace.com/Kitesonline

Have a listen, any feedback welcome!

We've also uploaded a new version of 'The Seamstress' that we recorded at BluePrint Studios in Manchester. This version includes live drums that were lacking from the original demo.


----------



## Schmeegal (Sep 7, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/stakkertoo/kites-yellow-letter-stakkers-quesadilla-1985-remix

Been listening to a lot of 80s Italodisco and Electro-pop of late and just did this remix for the lols.

It puts a smile on my face, anyway. 

Check it out.


----------



## matt m (Sep 16, 2010)

fingerpickin country blues, acoustic guitar & voice.

http://soundcloud.com/mattmilton/traveler-cannot-company-etc


----------



## Schmeegal (Sep 20, 2010)

*New Kites Demo on MySpace  =  "Take the Reins"*

A couple of weeks back Matt and I set a challenge for ourselves, we wanted to see if we could complete a new track from start to finish in just 3 sessions. Using the lyric Matt had written as a framework we created the basic structure and melody of the song and recorded the guitar on the first Saturday morning. 
Leaving a few days between sessions to get a bit of distance from the track put us in a better position to make any changes. On the second meeting we recorded the finalised vocal and then met for a couple of hours to tweak details this Saturday morning.

All in all I'm very pleased with how it turned out, and I'm sure you'll agree this is a totally different style to our other songs.

"Take The Reins" - KITES on MySpace

Have a listen, hope you like it, any feedback welcome!


----------



## southside (Sep 24, 2010)

This is the first tune I have written using my Roland GR20 guitar synth Drums Bass Rhy Guitar Sax and Piano played through the gr20, groovy.


http://www.reverbnation.com/tunepak/2923537


----------



## jcsd (Sep 24, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/jcsd/music-for-the-soulless
http://soundcloud.com/jcsd/electronica


----------



## southside (Sep 26, 2010)

This is something that I havn't tried before, it's basically electronic music using Nexus 2 Idrum and Rapture triggered from guitar and a midi foot controller.

The Nexus 2 sounds great.

http://www.reverbnation.com/tunepak/2926823


----------



## southside (Sep 27, 2010)

I remember when standing in a field at 3 in the morning sounded like this.....

http://www.reverbnation.com/tunepak/2929578

Ave it!!!!!!!


----------



## poului (Oct 12, 2010)

Two new tracks up on the old myspace:

http://www.myspace.com/therealpieces

Don't really know how to describe it anymore.


----------



## matt m (Oct 12, 2010)

In case anyone's interested, you get some quite good feedback on tracks you've made (especially from a mix-engineer-producer-geek point of view) on the gearslutz board. 

People have actually given me some genuinely useful mix advice on there:

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/work-progress-advice-requested-show-tell-artist-showcase-mix-offs/


----------



## Chemical needs (Oct 15, 2010)

New techno-type affair on my soundcloud here


----------



## chazegee (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh shit, worl goin end depresion blues


----------



## jcsd (Nov 3, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/jcsd/stratton-davis


----------



## Deadlock (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's a couple of my tracks i've been working on... more instore

http://soundcloud.com/djdeadlock/deadlock-vs-awkward-silence-tease-me-rub

http://soundcloud.com/djdeadlock/deadlock-manifest


----------



## southside (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been working on a couple of techniques lately in the shape of sweeping arp tapped modes and other crazy stuff.  I have bastardised a familiar blues type song and stuffed it full of technical stuff from the modern era, theres a few wrongun notes but I enjoyed playing it and the bass line and drum track creation process was a hoot.

It would probably be better if the lead was used in a rock context.

I tried to cram as much in as possible, haha

http://www.reverbnation.com/tunepak/3042565


----------



## tynusx (Nov 19, 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/tynusx

odds and sods.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Nov 24, 2010)

So I have decided to attempt to make some more music. I got lost for a while with the last thing I ever finished on my own being over 6 years ago!

Yesterday I sat down and made something

Here it is:

http://soundcloud.com/one-tonne-mum/nibblet


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 2, 2010)

Are we allowed to post tunes that you've engineered/produced but didn't perform on here?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 2, 2010)

Meh, I don't see why not.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 6, 2010)

More stuff upped. All rather shite but meh  It's been so long since I put anything on the internet I felt it was about time to just do it.

http://soundcloud.com/one-tonne-mum


----------



## nastybobby (Dec 7, 2010)

My latest single, played and supported by Dave Clarke, Ken Ishi, Kirk Degiorgio etc

https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/289690/So Long Lost


----------



## chazegee (Dec 13, 2010)

Deadlock said:


> Here's a couple of my tracks i've been working on... more instore
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/djdeadlock/deadlock-vs-awkward-silence-tease-me-rub
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/djdeadlock/deadlock-manifest



Yep, Gwan Stevie.


----------



## Schmeegal (Dec 17, 2010)

*A bit of Spacey Italo-Disco for your headphones.*

I created this over the last 2 evenings on vintage synth kit I own.

http://soundcloud.com/stakkermixes/stakker-space-disco

created purely on JX8P and TR707

Hope you like it.

People say it sounds a bit like an 80s film soundtrack, which is nice.


----------



## Denzel84 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Best site for uploading new tracks?*

What's the best site to upload new tracks to? 

Already got a MySpace and Fbook. Just set up a profile on SPAM
Anyone have a profile on here?

D


----------



## southside (Dec 26, 2010)

*Epiphone Les Paul Custom test*

I recently got an Epiphone Les Paul custom for £100 and tbh I think its great.

I recorded some spandex wearing riffage with it and it was very enjoyable recording this tune, the main riff kicks butt, its a bit rough in places as it was a spontanious effort so rough around the edges.

http://soundcloud.com/southside-rocks/southside-rock


----------



## TESLA (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.myspace.com/secretcinemaband


----------



## YouSir (Jan 3, 2011)

A few randomly button poking tracks for my first attempt at making music - http://www.jamendo.com/en/album/82739


----------



## southside (Jan 10, 2011)

YouSir said:


> A few randomly button poking tracks for my first attempt at making music - http://www.jamendo.com/en/album/82739


 
Well done,

I think you're on to something there mate very good effort.


----------



## southside (Jan 10, 2011)

This is the sound I make with my new SG copy and a dropped D riffage

Its quite raspy sounding on the rhythm track.

http://soundcloud.com/southside-rocks/trainwreck

Not bad playability for a guitar that cost me £250


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 11, 2011)

A 6 track EP by a Birmingham based band called Vinny And The Curse. 

I was the recording engineer and producer, it was recorded and mastered at Voltalab Studios in Rochdale.

http://soundcloud.com/vinnyandthecurse


----------



## YouSir (Jan 11, 2011)

southside said:


> Well done,
> 
> I think you're on to something there mate very good effort.


 
Cheers  Was only meant as a way to learn the basics, stuck it up for the sake of it really but good to know I'm not going in entirely the wrong direction.


----------



## southside (Jan 11, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> A 6 track EP by a Birmingham based band called Vinny And The Curse.
> 
> I was the recording engineer and producer, it was recorded and mastered at Voltalab Studios in Rochdale.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/vinnyandthecurse


 

I like their raw kick arse sound.

Good work.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 11, 2011)

southside said:


> I like their raw kick arse sound.
> 
> Good work.



Ta   They're playing at Offline in February and are fucking great live.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2011)

Ooooh, "Go Cat Go" just got played on Q radio, and "Frankenstein" is being played on Kerrang! on Saturday night


----------



## YouSir (Jan 17, 2011)

Another random attack on music here...


----------



## boing! (Jan 22, 2011)

Sort of a remix of my own tune http://soundcloud.com/fatmouse/klinks-ii. Starts of nice and plinky, ends with some ridiculous bass destruction


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2011)

1997 acid tekno / breaks / bass flex 

no further comment.

http://soundcloud.com/dj-orangepeel/crackhead-vinyl


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2011)

23 - nice. wish i had bigger speakers with me right now


----------



## miniGMgoit (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok

Here's my first 2 for the February Album Writing thing I'm attempting to do:

Calling All The Weirdo's

And The Ground Burns Beneath My Feet

Calling All The Weirdo's is unfinished at present as it needs vocals. Someone is apparently working on that as we speak.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Feb 4, 2011)

Just upped another track for February Album Writing Month

Fighting Talk


----------



## chazegee (Feb 5, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> 1997 acid tekno / breaks / bass flex
> 
> no further comment.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/dj-orangepeel/crackhead-vinyl



Are you Orange peel? Met you at Restless natives a long time ago...


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 6, 2011)

chazegee said:


> Are you Orange peel? Met you at Restless natives a long time ago...



no comment. actually, no i'm not. or something.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 6, 2011)

i've got tons more tunes i will upload here soon..


----------



## Mungy (Feb 7, 2011)

My latest offering 
Smart Mouth for a Fat Man


----------



## miniGMgoit (Feb 7, 2011)

Mungy said:


> My latest offering
> Smart Mouth for a Fat Man


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2011)

Two new netlabel releases from me if anyone is interested:






The tracks on this EP are an emotional response to a string of deaths of close friends and family. 

1. Dub for Alicia (4:00)
2. Lament (3:57)
3. Ephemeral Dub (4:33)
4. Tian Tan Dub (3:35)

Click here to download/listen





The first release of mine to come out on netlabel Terra Incognita Recordings. Brass Islands of Dub explores slightly different territory than usual, primarily thanks to the trumpet and flugelhorn talents of Kevin Robinson (Jazz Jamaica All-Stars/Jazz Warriors/Incognito), who features prominently on all the tracks. Kevin’s horn parts bring an additional degree of melody in comparison to other releases, with tracks such as Isla de la Juventud touching on Cuban musical traditions, whilst Highlands pays homage to the golden age of the Jamaican dub era.

1. Heavy Load (5:32)
2. Isla de la Juventud (3:26)
3. Way Things Used To Be (4:25)
4. Highlands (4:56)

Click here to download/listen


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## southside (Feb 25, 2011)

You know when you have an idea and the result puts a smile on your face? well this was an off the cuff piano piece I was messing around with and I ended up spending a few hours to make it interesting. 

Theres an interesting guitar run where I used a hammeron from nowhere and it sounds pretty awsome. the run is a legato sequence which makes it sound original.


http://soundcloud.com/southside-rocks/hand-in-hand


----------



## audiotech (Apr 4, 2011)

**


----------



## audiotech (Apr 4, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> A 6 track EP by a Birmingham based band called Vinny And The Curse.
> 
> I was the recording engineer and producer, it was recorded and mastered at Voltalab Studios in Rochdale.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/vinnyandthecurse



What I'd give to be a recording engineer and producer, recording and mastering in a studio and being paid for it.

First track, vocals a bit low and lead guitar too in the mix IMO, but things do improve in the later tracks.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 4, 2011)

southside said:


> You know when you have an idea and the result puts a smile on your face? well this was an off the cuff piano piece I was messing around with and I ended up spending a few hours to make it interesting.
> 
> Theres an interesting guitar run where I used a hammeron from nowhere and it sounds pretty awsome. the run is a legato sequence which makes it sound original.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/southside-rocks/hand-in-hand



Off the cuff is right. Sounds a sloppy piano tbf, but the idea is there. 

At least it's better than your politics.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 4, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> Just upped another track for February Album Writing Month
> 
> Fighting Talk



Best of the three ^ . Get some vocals on it.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 4, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> 1997 acid tekno / breaks / bass flex
> 
> no further comment.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/dj-orangepeel/crackhead-vinyl



I'd up everything a bit more, apart from the four to the floor bass drum which is about right and get rid of the farty synth sound, or mangle it up to get some more umph out of it.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 8, 2011)

Recording from rehearsal.

http://soundcloud.com/philgrispo/douce-joie


----------



## audiotech (Apr 9, 2011)

MrSki said:


> Recording from rehearsal.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/philgrispo/douce-joie



Olé!


----------



## Nikolai (Apr 22, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/applefish

Ambient Electronica IDM


----------



## jcsd (Apr 28, 2011)

My foray into chamber music:

http://soundcloud.com/jcsd/glassy


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 4, 2011)

Here's one I just finished(ish)
I've called it Bad Town and I guess it's about Darwin, and my feelings towards the place 

Not sure if this belongs here or the Post Your Shit Music thread I started a few days ago


----------



## Cloud (Jun 17, 2011)

http://minicasts.podomatic.com/play/1086803/2101491

What do you think?

Could have spent a bit more time on it but it's the first thing I've done for years.


----------



## El Sueno (Jun 19, 2011)

It's not new (check out the Michael Jackson references in the lyrics) but I'm new to all this so there you go. Just created my SoundCloud account and stuck this up.

http://soundcloud.com/zoo-hat/01-its-a-long-way-home

We tacked an intro on to this because it was the first track on the Lamefest free compilation album which we played. So so Croydon... well if you like your stompy metal hip-hop kinda shit you might like this.


----------



## antifa_hooligan (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a few bands and solo things, but I wont post too much. this is the newest one by xaylaryx, a noisey bastard crust band



This the last one by Tussk, post rock mogwai inspired navel gazing.



one from Klasshaupt, a deliberately contrary electronic krautrock project.



thats enough for now I think.


----------



## southside (Jul 17, 2011)

This was an experiment to see if I could get something recorded using my acoustic I recorded 4 different guitar tracks, 2 acoustic and 2 electric. I also used a jupiter 8 for some sweeping sounds.

It took quit a while setting the mic up but I'm quite happy with the sound.


http://soundcloud.com/southside-rocks/outside


----------



## rorymac (Jul 17, 2011)

*likes*


----------



## southside (Jul 17, 2011)

rorymac said:


> *likes*



Glad you liked it


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

southside said:


> This was an experiment to see if I could get something recorded using my acoustic I recorded 4 different guitar tracks, 2 acoustic and 2 electric. I also used a jupiter 8 for some sweeping sounds.
> 
> It took quit a while setting the mic up but I'm quite happy with the sound.
> 
> ...


 
That's a drum-machine you're using right?


----------



## southside (Jul 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's a drum-machine you're using right?



I use a DR880 and push it via midi to session drummer 2 in cakewalk 8.5

What I like about the DR880 is the auto velocity feature which makes it sound more realistic.

I've played stuff to the drummer in our band and he was asking me "Who's playing drums on it."

With the right patterns it's a great combination.


----------



## extra dry (Sep 4, 2011)

not electric or techno.  My cousin sings with this band.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lycl6inGCZo


----------



## Mungy (Sep 27, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/got-a-uke



all ukulele apart from drums which are drums and the small child which is a small child


----------



## jcsd (Sep 29, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/jcsd/groups_a

I don't listen to a lot of electronic music, so I'd appreciate a critque of this or any other of my electronic tunes. I apoligize for using the overused sample that used to come bundled with FL Studio, but it just fitted in perfectly!


----------



## audiotech (Sep 29, 2011)

jcsd said:


> http://soundcloud.com/jcsd/groups_a
> 
> I don't listen to a lot of electronic music, so I'd appreciate a critque of this or any other of my electronic tunes. I apoligize for using the overused sample that used to come bundled with FL Studio, but it just fitted in perfectly!



Not much in the way of variation to the track, such as tempo changes, other drum beats added as fills perhaps? Drop outs, other instruments coming in, a crescendo, quiet pieces, space.


----------



## jcsd (Sep 29, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Not much in the way of variation to the track, such as tempo changes, other drum beats added as fills perhaps? Drop outs, other instruments coming in, a crescendo, quiet pieces, space.



That's a few of the things I have problems with, is their a fairly formulaic way of writing drum beats?I can write them, but struggle to do so consistently to have enough variation. Also is the classic dance-style dropout usually just acheived with a low pass filter?


----------



## audiotech (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm no expert on dance music, as my main instrument is guitar. I suggest you have a look at a video of a dance producer putting a track together for some tips on this. Computer Music features producers in videos on their cover mag CD. Maybe YouTube? At the end of the day it's what you want from a track that matters, but some tips and guidance may point you in the right direction of getting you there.


----------



## audiotech (Sep 29, 2011)

Mungy said:


> http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/got-a-uke
> 
> 
> 
> all ukulele apart from drums which are drums and the small child which is a small child



Mungy, seriously, I could see this track working if you stopped singing and recruited a female vocalist for the singing parts. Keep the small child in for added interest (that works), but not too much of it.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 29, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Mungy, seriously, I could see this track working if you stopped singing and recruited a female vocalist for the singing parts. Keep the small child in for added interest (it works), but not too much of it.


how dare you accuse me of singing  
my music at the moment is not really for consumption, though it may cause it in some cases, i am entertaining myself. my wife is ill perhaps terminally for all we know, music is my release valve. as we home educate, it is getting increasing less likely to record anything without my daughter, a carer or my wifes buzzer getting recorded in the process.
I'd love to be a musician, i want to learn to sing, i want fame fortune and everything that goes with it. right now i'd settle for a couple of hours of uninterrupted recording time


----------



## Mungy (Sep 29, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/1st-hour

when my wife needs my help she presses the call button on a set of walkie-talkies. as i was recording she buzzed me it was as in time as anything i can do, so i kept it


----------



## audiotech (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the illness in your family Mungy. My best wishes to your wife. Your daughter sounds wonderful.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 29, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/tempus-flair

another wander into the odd corners of the sound garden.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 30, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/crock-a-seven

more uke madness, bad singing, crap fx, with my alter-ego jefferson hendrix on lead ukulele. now with added human beat box


----------



## audiotech (Sep 30, 2011)

far-out man, peace


----------



## Mungy (Oct 2, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/gob

vocal madness, cheap fx, with a fucked up jazzy bit.


----------



## Schmeegal (Oct 11, 2011)

Been a long time coming, but been so busy that this has been sitting unfinished for weeks.

Alongside the guitar and vocals, this was written on a Juno 106, Ensoniq ESQ1, SCI Drumtraks, Roland TR626 recorded on Ableton.

http://soundcloud.com/kites/the-blue-door-version-2

 Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Quads (Oct 13, 2011)

Heres sumthing crazy!!!!  
http://snd.sc/pVgbyH

Hope you enjoy... check me out soundcloud.com/quadders
A whole variety of genres and tunes.....


----------



## Mapped (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello Quads!  Glad you popped in!

Check out this boy. He's got some good stuff on that page


----------



## Hulot (Oct 13, 2011)

My band putting itself in the shop window - literally - at Lewes Folk Festival last weekend.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 15, 2011)

Quads said:


> Heres sumthing crazy!!!!
> http://snd.sc/pVgbyH
> 
> Hope you enjoy... check me out soundcloud.com/quadders
> A whole variety of genres and tunes.....



People! Definitely check out quadders! I've never met the lad, but he's only a youngun, but very talented. There's all sorts of genres there to satisfy most electronic music tastes. He's pretty good at plundering the old school for inspiration.

We had it on at a small celebration round at ours last night and much of it went down a storm


----------



## audiotech (Oct 24, 2011)

Quads said:


> Heres sumthing crazy!!!!
> http://snd.sc/pVgbyH
> 
> Hope you enjoy... check me out soundcloud.com/quadders
> A whole variety of genres and tunes.....



Good stuff. I liked 'Project 6'. Just some thoughts on that track. I was expecting some big banging beats over the top, but they never came. Also, I wouldn't bother with sampling others, as in 'Sometimes I Feel Like'.


----------



## poului (Nov 2, 2011)

These are a couple of recent creations:

http://soundcloud.com/contactpieces/riffertonics/s-a4FKX

http://soundcloud.com/contactpieces/voxpop/s-hOCme*

*I'm rubbish at describing music well but the first one is built around a dreamy Hi-Tech Jazz style UR groove and the second is more of a flat-out dizzying synths and guitars workout.


----------



## audiotech (Nov 6, 2011)

poului said:


> These are a couple of recent creations:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/contactpieces/riffertonics/s-a4FKX
> 
> ...



The second track feels a bit cramped - no space at all and I can't detect any melody. The first is more easy on the ear. You have a good vocal style.


----------



## poului (Nov 8, 2011)

audiotech said:


> The second track feels a bit cramped - no space at all and I can't detect any melody. The first is more easy on the ear. You have a good vocal style.



There's no intention of the second track being easy on the ear, the lyrics are about social chaos and genocide ffs!


----------



## audiotech (Nov 8, 2011)

I wasn't aware of the philosophical thought behind the track. I was just giving you my thoughts on the music production. Social chaos and genocide, although harsh subject matter can be musically pleasing to the ear. I cite 'Armagideon Time' by The Clash as an example.


----------



## poului (Nov 9, 2011)

audiotech said:


> I wasn't aware of the philosophical thought behind the track. I was just giving you my thoughts on the music production. Social chaos and genocide, although harsh subject matter can be musically pleasing to the ear. I cite 'Armagideon Time' by The Clash as an example.




There's no doubt it _can_ be but it doesn't _have_ to be.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 10, 2011)

check out this little ditty


----------



## audiotech (Nov 11, 2011)

poului said:


> There's no doubt it _can_ be but it doesn't _have_ to be.



Indeed, but I note there's some space in the piece you posted and IMHO, despite the subject matter covered, I find it a pleasure to listen to also. Thanks for posting.


----------



## audiotech (Nov 11, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> check out this little ditty



Hardcore.


----------



## Zipped Records (Nov 16, 2011)

*Vitaly Depp - Dream About Pliner*

*Preview/Download link >>>>* http://soundcloud.com/zipped-records/vitaly-depp-dream-about-pliner







http://www.zippedrecords.com/


----------



## audiotech (Nov 17, 2011)

Not a music genre I listen to much, but well produced @ zipped records.


----------



## Zipped Records (Nov 17, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Not a music genre I listen to much, but well produced @ zipped records.


Cheers mate


----------



## xenon (Dec 18, 2011)

A Game of Thrones theme.

Not finished much else lately. Similar to something on Youtube but I played everything from scratch.


----------



## xenon (Jan 2, 2012)

A short chesey soundtrack thing(again?), called The North. 

http://www.soundclick.com/deltav


----------



## audiotech (Jan 7, 2012)

xenon said:


> A Game of Thrones theme.
> 
> Not finished much else lately. Similar to something on Youtube but I played everything from scratch.



Sounds orchestral and I like it. A bit short, as I would have liked to hear more and it's a music track crying out for some vocals. Well produced.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

Fuck it decided to take the plunge and actually post something on here.

Standard disclaimer: i cannot actually sing.  I do however enjoy the songwriting process so I might as well upload what I record.

http://soundcloud.com/tar-2/a-ditty-on-zoom


----------



## xenon (Jan 13, 2012)

audiotech said:


> Sounds orchestral and I like it. A bit short, as I would have liked to hear more and it's a music track crying out for some vocals. Well produced.



Cheers. I was working from the TV theme which was only that long. Well the one I found on youtube anyways. Getting a bit better using orchestral sound.

Yeah, lirics / vocals. I need to do something about that for some other similar stuff in the pipeline too.


----------



## xenon (Jan 13, 2012)

ta1984, that's pretty good. I'd like to hear it with a touch more reverbe. But that's probably just a personal preference. Maybe some light perrcussion.

Singing's better than mine.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

xenon said:


> ta1984, that's pretty good. I'd like to hear it with a touch more reverbe. But that's probably just a personal preference. Maybe some light perrcussion.
> 
> Singing's better than mine.



I just had a listen to yours, they are really impressive.  Tbh it is this level of quality that put me off posting, they are all like epic productions.  Everyone here seems like proper musicians 

I listened to slow time and the north and they are fantastic.  Any with you singing on them?


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh and thanks for the tips re a little reverb and some percussion.  That was my first recording with my new 8track so it is pretty basic atm, but i've got it hooked up to cubase now so I want to make a proper production


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

djbraxton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsp1Z-8CRjw
> 
> Braxton - 'Keep It Cool' (UK Garage)



I'm not into garage really but this is cool  funky

I never know how to critique peoples music other than saying if I like it, sorry.  I would kind of like to hear someone rapping on this track if that helps?


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is one i recorded on my old (shit) usb posdcast mic, which i think turned out not bad considering 

http://soundcloud.com/tar-2/would-that-ever-do


----------



## xenon (Jan 13, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I just had a listen to yours, they are really impressive.  Tbh it is this level of quality that put me off posting, they are all like epic productions.  Everyone here seems like proper musicians
> 
> I listened to slow time and the north and they are fantastic.  Any with you singing on them?



Thhanks man. Nothing with me singing at the moment. I get really self conscious about my voice and the lirics when I have tried in the past. But mean to do something again this year. 

Getting used to mixing through reading a bit, messing around with the gear and making mistakes. Like cooking I spose. Always learning and adjusting. i've made plenty of stinkers.  

There's good articles here.
www.soundonsound.com

Know what you mean about sticking stuff up. But in reality, don't think anyone's gonna rip you apart for trying, even if the finished result is ropy.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you.  I'll check that link out.  What gear are you producing your stuff on?  Is it sample based or synths?  Sorry for all the Q's i'm just always impressed by 'real' sounding productions


----------



## xenon (Jan 13, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Here is one i recorded on my old (shit) usb posdcast mic, which i think turned out not bad considering
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/tar-2/would-that-ever-do



That's a nice vibe. Difficult recording acoustic instruments and vocals outside a proper booth. Bit of natural room reverbe is good for acoustic guitar, if it's an electro acoustic, try and do a second track with it plugged straight in at the same time. Vocals though, you really want a flat sounding room. So you can add stuff later. Which is hard to get in a home I know. 

You'd like this mate of mine I think, if you've not heard before.
http://www.facebook.com/lonelytouristmusic


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

It's an electro acoustic but i just use it as a standard acoustic.  that's a good idea, i'll try that on my next recording.

this is a dreadful place for recording vocals - shared flat, so background noise + not wanting to sing too loud - but as long as i get the basic song sketch down i'm happy enough.

I'm going to listen to your mate now


----------



## anenomi (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum. It's Acid.
http://snd.sc/Ae7sRR hope you like


----------



## xenon (Jan 13, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Thank you.  I'll check that link out.  What gear are you producing your stuff on?  Is it sample based or synths?  Sorry for all the Q's i'm just always impressed by 'real' sounding productions




Electric guitar goes into Marshall preamp with speaker emulation outputs plugged straight into soundcard.
The recording software is Cakewalk Sonar. Which bundles some really nice synths with it. I use Session Drummer 2 for the drums and Garriton Pocket Orchestra. Also the Cakewalk TTS general synth. I play those with a Novation controller keyboard, which has some synth sounds of it's own. Got another little desktop synth I use now and then and  a few other sofftware sampled instruments too, from places like www.precisionsound.net. All stuff I've assembled over the last 10 years. Mix everything in Sonar using mainly the FX that came bundled with it. Compressor, reverbe, delay etc. I rarely go on holiday so buy this stuff instead.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

An excellent use of financial resources if I may say so 

You have a beasting setup going on there.  I am using a zoom r8 plugged into cubase.

So you play your own synths?  I am doubly impressed now.


----------



## xenon (Jan 13, 2012)

anenomi said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to the forum. It's Acid.
> http://snd.sc/Ae7sRR hope you like




Heh. Nice use of David Mitchel there. 

Not bad. I wanted more reverbe or delay on some of the synth patterns. Bit crowded in the middle. That's maybe just me.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 14, 2012)

anenomi said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to the forum. It's Acid.
> http://snd.sc/Ae7sRR hope you like



This is class.  I didn't even know what 'acid' was beforehand, but I like it  like a mad kind of house music.  With wobbly shit going on.  Very well produced.

The david mitchell breakdown is amazing.  reminds me of my economics lecturer


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 14, 2012)

Last one for the night, another quick track I wrote in like 10mins so I could use my new zoom r8

http://soundcloud.com/tar-2/zooming-all-over-the-place


----------



## anenomi (Jan 14, 2012)

xenon said:


> Heh. Nice use of David Mitchel there.
> 
> Not bad. I wanted more reverbe or delay on some of the synth patterns. Bit crowded in the middle. That's maybe just me.


Thanks for the comments, i'm still learning-it's only the 4th tune i've written. I still need to learn to mix those middle freq's better (and maybe not to chuck everything but the kitchen sink in).


----------



## anenomi (Jan 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> This is class. I didn't even know what 'acid' was beforehand, but I like it  like a mad kind of house music. With wobbly shit going on. Very well produced.
> 
> The david mitchell breakdown is amazing. reminds me of my economics lecturer


Thanks for the comments, as i've said before, I'm new to the forum and making music (after listening and djing other peoples tunes for donkey's).
The first time I saw that David Mitchell rant I knew I had to sample it.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 14, 2012)

anenomi said:


> Thanks for the comments, as i've said before, I'm new to the forum and making music (after listening and djing other peoples tunes for donkey's).
> The first time I saw that David Mitchell rant I knew I had to sample it.



It's a brilliant sample to use, and your production is very impressive especially if you are new to producing


----------



## chazegee (Jan 14, 2012)

How about old tunes?
This is the first thing I ever released, a white label back in 1997.
Just off to cement my teeth back in.


----------



## boing! (Jan 14, 2012)

track from my band's new ep (country)


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 14, 2012)

chazegee said:


> How about old tunes?
> This is the first thing I ever released, a white label back in 1997.
> Just off to cement my teeth back in.




For some reason this makes me think 'aww yeahhh'.  That is the extent of my feedback


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 14, 2012)

boing! said:


> track from my band's new ep (country)




Thoroughly enjoyed this.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Phenol (Jan 18, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Fuck it decided to take the plunge and actually post something on here.
> 
> Standard disclaimer: i cannot actually sing. I do however enjoy the songwriting process so I might as well upload what I record.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/tar-2/a-ditty-on-zoom


Excellent ditty - you can actually sing actually


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 18, 2012)

Phenol said:


> Excellent ditty - you can actually sing actually



Thank you very much


----------



## audiotech (Jan 18, 2012)

Just relax a bit more. No need to rush it.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 18, 2012)

audiotech said:


> Just relax a bit more. No need to rush it.



Cheers, this is exactly my problem you're spot on.  I almost always just record the first take, rarely use a metronome or even do practice runs before hitting record.  I guess it's because I'm always just keen to get a rough sketch of the idea down quickly, but then I never actually go back and put the time into getting it done right.


----------



## damnhippie (Jan 22, 2012)

Phenol said:


> Excellent ditty - you can actually sing actually



agreed - Tar that's a great song! your voice reminds me of Iron & Wine.


----------



## damnhippie (Jan 22, 2012)

chazegee said:


>




 

i'm still a bit puzzled FMM aren't famous...


----------



## chazegee (Jan 23, 2012)

damnhippie said:


> i'm still a bit puzzled FMM aren't famous...


me 2. it's an outrage. ;-) i'm fairly big on the underground, bank between northern and  waterloo line though.  :-D Rock and roll DH


----------



## Mungy (Feb 7, 2012)

http://files.fawmers.com/ickabodsane/ride the train.mp3

done with ableton, a four string guitar with ukulele C tuning, and a concert ukulele


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 18, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Fuck it decided to take the plunge and actually post something on here.
> 
> Standard disclaimer: i cannot actually sing. I do however enjoy the songwriting process so I might as well upload what I record.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/tar-2/a-ditty-on-zoom


really liked that


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 18, 2012)

Mumbles274 said:


> really liked that


 
Ta

I always do a little internal 'woo' when someone says that  So you have lifted my already great morning.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 18, 2012)

you lifted mine too


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 18, 2012)

Awww


----------



## xenon (Mar 2, 2012)

New one called The Simple Things. No lirics. (again.)

http://www.soundclick.com/deltav


----------



## southside (Mar 7, 2012)

I've had this melody running round my head for ages but it's proving to be an elusive task as I sort of know what I want to do but I have a way to go until it becomes not just the main intro melody?????


----------



## Mungy (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.filefreak.com/files/873398_forsj/in the air.mp3

me and my new guitar


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't remember if I shared this when we did it. This has become the blueprint for what I'm doing at the moment.


God help me


http://soundcloud.com/one-tonne-mum/black-car


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 31, 2012)

chazegee said:


>



Faaaaaaark! That's


----------



## southside (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish I had a decent singing voice, I always sound like I sould have my larynx ripped out.  It's horrible and goes flat and I'm really concious of it.  I wrote this short song to see if I could get away with it.  I suppose until they create a Gillan fx pedal I'm stuck with it.

I really like the instrument sounds I got on this track, the lead guitar sounds pretty good considering I direct recorded it and the drum sound provided by Session Drummer 3 from cakewalk.  I sometimes watch people live who use midi files in their music for drums, a pub duo for example and they never seem to get it, but weak unrealistic drum sounds can ruin an otherwise great performance imo, it's one of my pet hates.

http://soundcloud.com/southside-rocks/thorn-of-love

I hope you can put up with my questionable vocals


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 6, 2012)

southside said:


> I wish I had a decent singing voice, I always sound like I sould have my larynx ripped out. It's horrible and goes flat and I'm really concious of it. I wrote this short song to see if I could get away with it. I suppose until they create a Gillan fx pedal I'm stuck with it.
> 
> I really like the instrument sounds I got on this track, the lead guitar sounds pretty good considering I direct recorded it and the drum sound provided by Session Drummer 3 from cakewalk. I sometimes watch people live who use midi files in their music for drums, a pub duo for example and they never seem to get it, but weak unrealistic drum sounds can ruin an otherwise great performance imo, it's one of my pet hates.
> 
> ...


 
That is brilliant.  Including the vocal part in that.


----------



## Solareyes (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## tar1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/tar-2/sing

Soz for shit recording.  Wrote this this morning when I was meant to be studying, just quickly recorded it before I forgot it.


----------



## southside (Apr 23, 2012)

I had a right scream recording this, I used my GR20.  The bass sound was the instigator, it's not a great piece of music however the sounds are quite good.  Guitar synths take a bit of getting used to from a guitar players prospective because you have to think in terms of the instruments your playing and how specific instruments work but playing stringed instruments and guitars and bass is very natural, I am amazed at how playable the thing is once you get the setup right.

http://soundcloud.com/southside-rocks/guitar-synth


----------



## jcsd (Apr 28, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/jcsd/the-bees-inside-my-head-are


----------



## chazegee (May 2, 2012)

This one's called Sanctus. I may have wet the bed.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 5, 2012)

So I posted a 30 second blast of my new album (that doesn't exist) and suddenly people are all over it.

Seems a bit weird but meh!


----------



## southside (May 7, 2012)

miniGMgoit said:


> So I posted a 30 second blast of my new album (that doesn't exist) and suddenly people are all over it.
> 
> Seems a bit weird but meh!


 
There is no such thing as bad publicity


----------



## chazegee (May 9, 2012)

I was running out of ideas today, so I thought I'd have some fun.
I used a random phrase generator to make about 15 weird lines.
Then I turned each one into a rhyming couplet (psychologists association style) 
Then I though I'd improvise the chords and the melody on the spot with a very simple accompaniment (I broke all my strings bar two busking last night )
This is the result. 
http://soundcloud.com/karol-zelene/random


----------



## Mungy (May 15, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/inns-and-outs


----------



## tar1984 (May 18, 2012)

I am quite proud of this one. First time I've used cubase to sequence a song instead of trying to play it all from start to end.

http://soundcloud.com/tar-2/fml2

(edit: just made some changes and reuploaded so I've edited the url)


----------



## jcsd (May 19, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/jcsd/music-1?...c-1&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=soundcloud

I wrote most of this staright in to the sequencer without playing it back, I'm not sure if that's the right way to write music!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 5, 2012)

chazegee said:


> This one's called Sanctus. I may have wet the bed.



What tuning you in dude? Very nice btw


----------



## xenon (Jun 5, 2012)

Short instrumental on here, called Something Else.
http://www.soundclick.com/deltav


----------



## chazegee (Jun 6, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> What tuning you in dude? Very nice btw


Open D!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 6, 2012)

chazegee said:


> Open D!


I thought so. Really nice tune mate


----------



## southside (Jun 13, 2012)

Dropped D crazy experiment, a strange noise comes out at 1.16 


http://soundcloud.com/southside-rocks/biohazard


----------



## chazegee (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## rorymac (Jun 16, 2012)

Could someone talk me through how to upload a tune ? Am working on fingerstyle and that's all I do

Do I need to buy a microphone ?

Stuff I did on audacity sounded crap with a plain webcam .. I just want something that records and uploads what it sounds like warts n all etc


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 16, 2012)

i think maybe the built-in mic on macs is quite decent cos I've never had a problem recording with the webcam. but i hope you get it sorted i'd love to hear you play


----------



## rorymac (Jun 16, 2012)

If I can just get it to sound like it does without all the hiss I will bob .. love all your stuff btw

Oh and how to physically upload it


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 16, 2012)

youtube


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 16, 2012)

i'm working on a new one atm


----------



## rorymac (Jun 16, 2012)

Still need someone to talk me through it bob .. lost all my intelligence yonks back

Hurray for the new one .. looking forward to it


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok so I learned about triad chords. Here is a hamfisted* effort to incorporate them into a song

http://soundcloud.com/tar-2/exersise-in-triads-and-wimpy

*literally. I can't play them properly yet.

EDIT: redid this to be less of a mess.  Actually the first time I've used the sequencer function on my r8, quite pleased with it.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 17, 2012)

chazegee said:


> This one's called Sanctus. I may have wet the bed.





Fantastic. I would aspire to this type of songwriting, it's so good.



xenon said:


> Short instrumental on here, called Something Else.
> http://www.soundclick.com/deltav


 
This is cool. It's making me think of an epic quest  like it could be in a nintendo rpg.. or is it the street fighter music I'm thinking of



southside said:


> Dropped D crazy experiment, a strange noise comes out at 1.16
> 
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/southside-rocks/biohazard


 
I'm always just too jealous of your guitar skill to even comment on the songs. Anyway this was good.


----------



## southside (Jun 18, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I'm always just too jealous of your guitar skill to even comment on the songs. Anyway this was good.


 
You're too kind 

There really is no need tar, I've been at it almost all of my life which means I've been playing guitars for more than 33 years 

I like the way you play, you're improving all the time and your song writing is getting really good. Just keep chipping away at it the way you are, you'll be on stage at Glasto before you know it


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 18, 2012)

That'll always be the dream


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 19, 2012)

And that's you, is it, MusicQueen9?


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 19, 2012)

What?  Did I just miss some glorious spam?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 20, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> What?  Did I just miss some glorious spam?


Weird, it's gone.  Yes, I suppose you must have.  It was a music video by a band I hadn't heard of, but clearly professionally produced.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

I feel like I've missed something beautiful.

Anyway... I just discovered (read: actually bothered to muck about with) the effects on my r8.

You might need to put the volume right up / use headphone since I forgot to normalise the waveform before uploading it.

http://soundcloud.com/tar-2/i-have-no-idea-what-i-am-doing

It's like a rock song  (sort of).

EDIT: tidied it up and added a mumbly vocal line over the top before i forget it

EDIT2: made some more changes


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 21, 2012)

Rather than bump my recording methods thread, can I ask a question here?

That previous recording was sounding pretty clean until I added the vocal. Because I wanted to do a whispery type vocal over it, obviously that part records really quietly and has to be placed really high in the mix - which also boosts all the hissing etc. How the hell can I avoid this and have whispery lyrics at the top of the mic without all the noise pollution? Would using a dynamic mic be better, because I can put my mouth right up to it?


----------



## southside (Jun 23, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Rather than bump my recording methods thread, can I ask a question here?
> 
> That previous recording was sounding pretty clean until I added the vocal. Because I wanted to do a whispery type vocal over it, obviously that part records really quietly and has to be placed really high in the mix - which also boosts all the hissing etc. How the hell can I avoid this and have whispery lyrics at the top of the mic without all the noise pollution? Would using a dynamic mic be better, because I can put my mouth right up to it?


 
What mic are you using now? a dynamic mic wont really have the sensitivity of a studio condenser mic in terms of volume so it may make things worse because the SPL is lower. Every device has a nose floor and finding the correct balance between a device like a microphone when in use and it's noise floor can be quite tricky but you are doing the right sorts of things by experimenting, you could try using a noise gate or silence removal on the vocal track from within cubase. you can find stuff on the web showing what other people have done in the past. The problem I have had is understanding how equipment works and finding optimum operating levels for recording, it's a huge learning curve, I spent weeks when I first started recording just getting my head around how to record a basic track and I was spending more time on that and didn't get to do much playing lol. Sound on Sound have a few good articles that help cover some of the basics and Record-Producer is another good source of information for recording.

http://www.record-producer.com/

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/jun01/articles/vocalsfaq.asp


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 23, 2012)

southside said:


> What mic are you using now? a dynamic mic wont really have the sensitivity of a studio condenser mic in terms of volume so it may make things worse because the SPL is lower. Every device has a nose floor and finding the correct balance between a device like a microphone when in use and it's noise floor can be quite tricky but you are doing the right sorts of things by experimenting, you could try using a noise gate or silence removal on the vocal track from within cubase. you can find stuff on the web showing what other people have done in the past. The problem I have had is understanding how equipment works and finding optimum operating levels for recording, it's a huge learning curve, I spent weeks when I first started recording just getting my head around how to record a basic track and I was spending more time on that and didn't get to do much playing lol. Sound on Sound have a few good articles that help cover some of the basics and Record-Producer is another good source of information for recording.
> 
> http://www.record-producer.com/
> 
> http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/jun01/articles/vocalsfaq.asp


 
Thanks southside that is really helpful, those articles are excellent.  My first post of call is to try a noise gate then, from reading about that it seems like exactly what I was looking for.  I knew there was some to only record sounds above a certain volume but has no idea what it was called.

The mic is use is the built-in consdenser mics on the zoom r8.  Do you think getting a separate condenser mic would make much difference?


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok there is a function on the r8 called 'zoom noise reduction' which is a noise gate.

This is like some kind of black magic! 

Slightly concerned I've been recording so long without using it... might have to redo everything now


----------



## southside (Jun 24, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Do you think getting a separate condenser mic would make much difference?


 
Yes mate, I've been where you are if not in a worse position, I've used headphones to record with in the past because i didn't have a mic.

It worked but sounded crap   

I've got a pair of red 5 audio RV6's you can get them for about £70 on ebay may be less for a used one. These mics are pretty good for the money. Years ago you'd pay a small fortune for a decent studio mic, there are cheaper ones on the market like behringer but their stuff is a bit naff IMO. I know £70 is quite a lot of money but it will be worth it, you'll also need an XLR cable. Condenser mics use 48v phantom power, the R8 has this capability so adding a studio mic wont be a problem and you'll be wondering how you got by without one when you start using it.

http://www.musictechmag.co.uk/mtm/reviews/rv6

some studios use vocal booths to isolate the mic because every room has it's own sound.  VP has spoken about this kind of thing in the past using cardboard boxes and pillows etc to minimise the room sound by trying to create an isolated environment, I know it sounds crazy but you could try recording the voice under a quilt  I know people who do stuff like this and although it sounds nuts it actually is pretty effective for getting a decent vocal down with minimal background noise, you should at least give this sort of thing a go as it may solve a lot of the background noise problems.

I've recorded my amp and I've surrounded the mic with pillows to get the room sound out of the equation.  This may be all you need to do, deffo worth a try.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 24, 2012)

Great stuff on here


----------



## chazegee (Jun 24, 2012)

*more bloody Slovak inspired country and western*​


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 24, 2012)

southside said:


> Yes mate, I've been where you are if not in a worse position, I've used headphones to record with in the past because i didn't have a mic.
> 
> It worked but sounded crap
> 
> ...


 
Brilliant, thanks.  I'll need to get a couple of decent mics then.  Was never too sure about the onboard mics on the r8... I guess they are intended for getting a quick sketch down and not of particularly high standard.

I love little tips like that; pillows, quilts and cardboard boxes  I'll try all that.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 25, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/preacher-man

me pissing about with a guitar


----------



## southside (Jun 25, 2012)

Mungy said:


> http://soundcloud.com/steve-hon/preacher-man
> 
> me pissing about with a guitar


 
Great, As FZ once said "the guitar is the best instrument to get an obscene sound out of" he was right 

Well played mate.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

Agreed, that is quality


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 26, 2012)

Rocking out 

http://soundcloud.com/tar-2/slow-fade


----------



## Mungy (Jun 27, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Rocking out
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/tar-2/slow-fade


I love your voice. keep up the good work


----------



## MrSki (Jun 27, 2012)

Recorded last week down the pub. http://soundcloud.com/philgrispo/all-of-me

(When it was shut!)


----------



## chazegee (Jun 30, 2012)

Old friend died last night, drank himself to death poor bastard.
Reminded me how miserable I was when I wrote this. 
http://soundcloud.com/karol-zelene/t


----------



## yield (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss chazegee


----------



## Mungy (Jul 1, 2012)

its a shit way to go


----------



## Mungy (Jul 2, 2012)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12220095/public_music/earth on yer boots.mp3

I never intended to end up with a nameless horse, but there ya go.


----------



## chazegee (Jul 3, 2012)

It Clipity-ROCKS!


----------



## poului (Jul 10, 2012)

Just finished mixing a couple of new tracks which I'm hoping to do something with so I thought I'd link them on here, like!

http://soundcloud.com/contactpieces/1-3 

http://soundcloud.com/contactpieces/lily


----------



## Mungy (Jul 10, 2012)

I started this a couple of months ago, forgot about it, found it, and can't remember where I was supposed to be going with it. Not sure if it should be in crap tune thread or not 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12220095/public_music/and your horse.mp3


----------



## chazegee (Jul 10, 2012)

poului said:


> Just finished mixing a couple of new tracks which I'm hoping to do something with so I thought I'd link them on here, like!
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/contactpieces/1-3
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/contactpieces/lily


 
Bouncy as fuck.


----------



## poului (Jul 10, 2012)

chazegee said:


> Bouncy as fuck.


 
That was definitely what we were aiming for


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 11, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/veeb/king-tubby-declaration-of-dub

New one  (Hope ur speakers go looowwwww  )


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 12, 2012)

If anyone checks out my effort linked above, plz feedback, as I have been working on it for a loooooooooooooooooooooooooong time  x


----------



## chazegee (Jul 19, 2012)

Chemical needs said:


> If anyone checks out my effort linked above, plz feedback, as I have been working on it for a loooooooooooooooooooooooooong time  x


So nice I could bite a chunk out of it.


----------



## chazegee (Jul 19, 2012)

A remix that I must have made off my tits in Slovakia then forgot about. Don't have a copy anymore. 
http://hypem.com/track/vyfd/Feel+My+Method+-+Dirty+Disco


----------



## Mungy (Aug 6, 2012)

Had to rush this cos of various stuffs. It'll do.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12220095/public_music/resting-my-feet-after-a-long-day.mp3


----------



## Nikolai (Sep 1, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/applefish

Free to download - Ambient electronica tracks.

Looking for VJing collab - if anyone's interested out there?


----------



## jcsd (Sep 14, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/jcsd/one-of-our-synthosaurs-is

Any suggestions to make it a little more intersting welcome


----------



## Ming (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't post usually (but i've been around for a while). This is a song by a mate i think is really good.


----------



## 23db (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Urbans, i don't post much but we have finally made it onto Soundcloud.
A new selection of tracks up, enjoy!

http://soundcloud.com/fatterfaction/spotlight


----------



## chazegee (Oct 9, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/cfgillan-1/millicent

Millicent, you're sober!
waiting in the lounge
wrap your heels in brown paper bags 
napthaline the gowns

wonder how long it's been
since garbling out of line
you said you'd learn the rules to break them
but jailor suits you fine

remember when you toyed a bit
vulcanised the game
reading highbrows in the yard
kissing in the flames

felt the future was our own
closer than a shave
throwning fivers in the wind
riding on your Knave

but now you toil for every word
and question every glance
the scarf you fluttered at the joust
got skewered on a lance

history repeats itself
slumping on the bar
as cruel hearts saunter off
smoking big cigars

looking out the window
puritan severe
you can go and fuck yourself
while I cut off my ear


----------



## chazegee (Oct 14, 2012)

Steaming into the last week of my first dry month in ten years. Discovered I can't busk for shit sober , so I'm going to write a song a day until next Sunday. Day one, techno hobos on the bullet train.


----------



## Mungy (Oct 22, 2012)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12220095/public_music/along the road.mp3


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2012)

Mungy said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12220095/public_music/along the road.mp3


 
That's awesome


----------



## Mungy (Oct 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> That's awesome


thank you 
i could have won the summer music comp with that


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2012)

Mungy said:


> thank you
> i could have won the summer music comp with that


 
It would have my vote.  Maybe we need an autumn music competition


----------



## thestraightman (Oct 26, 2012)

Ciao for now.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Nov 1, 2012)

thestraightman said:


> Ciao for now.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quite proud of this

http://soundcloud.com/tar-2/today-youl-have-to-extend-my


----------



## Mungy (Nov 27, 2012)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12220095/public_music/haul in the nets.mp3


----------



## Mungy (Dec 16, 2012)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12220095/public_music/any port in a storm.mp3

it's all going naval around here


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 5, 2013)

First tune I've ever made where I'm _almost_ happy with it 

https://soundcloud.com/f3z/f3z-flatline-resusitation-mix


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 9, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> First tune I've ever made where I'm _almost_ happy with it
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/f3z/f3z-flatline-resusitation-mix


 
I like it.  Nice tech house tune. What kit are you using?


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 9, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I like it.  Nice tech house tune. What kit are you using?


 
Thanks.  It's entirely made in Reason.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

Old stuff that I'm drunkenly uploading, desperately hoping for validation. Weird stuff made for a Write-An-Album-In-A-Month thing a few years back. Might add to it if there's interest.

http://isleofo.bandcamp.com


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Old stuff that I'm drunkenly uploading, desperately hoping for validation. Weird stuff made for a Write-An-Album-In-A-Month thing a few years back. Might add to it if there's interest.
> 
> http://isleofo.bandcamp.com


 
It brought a smile to my face.  I like off the wall stuff so hit us with more.


----------



## TheHermit (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## devit (Jan 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 26, 2013)

This is a track by a mate that Ive started to collaborate with. 

https://soundcloud.com/horace-zontal/ethnotica

and this is his band, psychedlic folk.

https://soundcloud.com/silver-trees/listen-1


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 6, 2013)

First offering from my collab with him:

https://soundcloud.com/protokode/chloroplast


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 12, 2013)

Just listened to that on the other thread, C66, and came here to see if it was the same one.

Good tune, bass sounds decent on my headphones, but they're my shit headphones that fuck around with the EQ a lot, so can't be trusted


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cheers. Bass sounds too loud on my reference headphones and too quiet on my crappy hifi speakers


----------



## miniGMgoit (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's a link to some very rough and unfinished business by me and my mate Al. I'm the one playing guitar and bellowing down the mic. We're playing several gigs next month


----------



## Mungy (Feb 24, 2013)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12220095/public_music/FAWM2013/bored.mp3


----------



## gnoriac (Mar 1, 2013)

Second cover, starting on a couple of my own songs next:

https://soundcloud.com/flirtwithdanger/i-fought-the-law


----------



## klang (Mar 5, 2013)

Did a soundtrack for a zombie film. Quite proud of the choir work. Sorry about the length, that's what they wanted.

https://soundcloud.com/sebs-4/flaggen-taxi-dead


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2013)

littleseb said:


> Did a soundtrack for a zombie film. Quite proud of the choir work. Sorry about the length, that's what they wanted.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/#sebs-4/flaggen-taxi-dead


 
Um, it doesn't lead directly to that track for some reason.

In fact it leads somewhere else completely. I think you need to edit the link. It just leads me to my stream.


----------



## klang (Mar 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Um, it doesn't lead directly to that track for some reason.
> 
> In fact it leads somewhere else completely. I think you need to edit the link. It just leads me to my stream.


 
thank you, dunno what's going on there. soundcloud's weird these days. this should work better:

https://soundcloud.com/sebs-4/flaggen-taxi-dead


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 15, 2013)

I think this is the best pure pop song I have written for a long time.  I wrote it today.

I have been threatening to do an open mic for ages.  With this in mind, I stuck the mic over on the other side of the room and recorded it in one take to capture the sound of the performance, rather than close-miking my voice, multi-tracking etc as ususal. You can hear how I struggle to sing louder than the guitar for example.

https://soundcloud.com/mysecondsongs/sister-and-brother


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 15, 2013)

Seriously don't think I've even been as happy with a song.  I'd just managed to stop listening to it, then that one 'like' has set me off in another loop of self-indulgent repeated listens


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 15, 2013)

It is good, tar, i'm impressed!


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah man now I feel like I fished for additional compliments to the 'like'.  Haha  I'm glad you liked it, I am really trying to get my confidence up to perform it at an open mic where people are generally pretty good.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 15, 2013)

I wouldn't have the bottle myself, but go for it man.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 15, 2013)

Dunno if I have the bottle either.  Did it a couple of times, many years ago, half pished.  This time would be sober in a packed and rowdy student union bar.. eek


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, but if you can handle that, then you are in good stead for other venues.

ps Do you need a manager?


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 15, 2013)

Aye good thinking man, I need to get out there and just do things.  

As for needing a manager?  I'd like to think so.. but probably not


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd make Peter Grant look like a saint


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 15, 2013)

If I ever need a manager I will ask you, but then it's your job to protect me from the temptations of the music biz


----------



## Mungy (Apr 1, 2013)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12220095/public_music/13_years.mp3

been married 13 years today. so i wrote this with the yourock midi guitar.


----------



## NewCrossMartyrs (Apr 17, 2013)

NO PASARAN! Profile Page Link: Reverbnation Track/Demo: No Pasaran! http://www.reverbnation.com/alondonstation


----------



## Limerick Red (May 8, 2013)

NewCrossMartyrs said:


> NO PASARAN! Profile Page Link: Reverbnation Track/Demo: No Pasaran! http://www.reverbnation.com/alondonstation


reminds me of trash zone era DRI or when Gang green went cross over!


----------



## StyleCityRecord (Jun 2, 2013)

My new release called House Is My Title EP. Here is the tech-tribal track called "House Is My Title" Tribal Mix

http://soundcloud.com/stylecityrecords/house-is-my-title-tribal-mix


----------



## dev (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi, haven't posted any music on here before, have asked the odd query once in a blue moon. My band rumrunn3rs have just put out our first vid/ single on youtube. Feedback welcome!!


----------



## Mungy (Jul 22, 2013)

an electric ukulele masterpiece. if it doesn't make you weep blood and your ears bleed, you are already dead.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12220095/public_music/ukulele hot foot blues.mp3


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 28, 2013)

Been playing with GarageBand - made this, but I have no idea what genre you'd call it...  There is a chorus, but it's shit so I cropped it out. 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/135019/Untitled.mp3


----------



## Mungy (Aug 4, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Been playing with GarageBand - made this, but I have no idea what genre you'd call it...  There is a chorus, but it's shit so I cropped it out.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/135019/Untitled.mp3


 
quite like that


----------



## xenon (Aug 6, 2013)

dev said:


> Hi, haven't posted any music on here before, have asked the odd query once in a blue moon. My band rumrunn3rs have just put out our first vid/ single on youtube. Feedback welcome!!




Not my cup of tea but nice sound. Good production. Not being sarcastic, puts me in mind of some forgotten 90's band, Brit Pop era, something like Sleeper.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## jcsd (Aug 19, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/jcsd/empty-glass

Another stab at something 'classical'


----------



## Mr_Nice (Sep 16, 2013)

Latest Trance Mix .....
https://soundcloud.com/mr_nice_66/niceys-september-mix-uplifting


----------



## dooks (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello,

Been lurking for a while but this is my first post. Thought I might as well make it a bit of shameless pimpery. Have just uploaded some new recordings by Elvers:

http://elvers.bandcamp.com/track/last-known-whereabouts

http://elvers.bandcamp.com/track/dustbin-arms
We're based in SE23 but play a monthly residency at the King Charles I up in Kings Cross. On the hunt for SE gigs if anyone has any recomendations. Must hit up Tim at the Windmill again soon. It's been a while. Anyway, hope you like them.

Cheers,

Dooks


----------



## chasbo zelena (Sep 28, 2013)

Ya som naspet.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Sep 28, 2013)

Can I put a NSFW video here, a singing snatch?


----------



## chasbo zelena (Sep 29, 2013)

This one is stoopid.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 30, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/funk-machine

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/find-the-cause


----------



## chasbo zelena (Sep 30, 2013)

teqniq said:


> https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/funk-machine
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/find-the-cause



Lovely texture.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Oct 1, 2013)

This one is in  no way safe for work.

http://www.rocktube.us/Videos/Singing_Snatch_18_-6hzPy4iFghK.html


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 1, 2013)

chasbo zelena said:


> This one is in  no way safe for work.
> 
> http://www.rocktube.us/Videos/Singing_Snatch_18_-6hzPy4iFghK.html



Jesus wept


----------



## teqniq (Oct 5, 2013)

New choon

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/philharmonic


----------



## Dexius (Oct 5, 2013)

Not ready to die - Avenged Sevenfold

Monster - meg and dia

Look up Grooveshark.com its a music streaming site.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Oct 5, 2013)

tHIS WILL BE THE NEXT VIDEO.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## chasbo zelena (Oct 8, 2013)

Still plays after half an hour underwater on Hamstead heath.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Oct 13, 2013)

Here's a break up song.
Look at my face. 
I'm sad.
https://soundcloud.com/karol-zelene/bad-like-me


----------



## chasbo zelena (Oct 22, 2013)

A song about fish.
https://soundcloud.com/karol-zelene/swimming-with-the-sharks


----------



## chasbo zelena (Oct 22, 2013)

teqniq said:


> New choon
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/philharmonic



Good night driving music.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Oct 22, 2013)

Mungy said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12220095/public_music/13_years.mp3
> 
> been married 13 years today. so i wrote this with the yourock midi guitar.



Amazing, feel like I'm in Chartres cathedral.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Oct 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Old stuff that I'm drunkenly uploading, desperately hoping for validation. Weird stuff made for a Write-An-Album-In-A-Month thing a few years back. Might add to it if there's interest.
> 
> http://isleofo.bandcamp.com



Finishes way to soon!


----------



## teqniq (Oct 23, 2013)

chasbo zelena said:


> Here's a break up song.
> Look at my face.
> I'm sad.
> https://soundcloud.com/karol-zelene/bad-like-me


Evokes shades of Dylan, Leonard Cohen and Nick Cave, production needs tweaking as some of the other instruments are (imo, of course) too loud. Like though.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 29, 2013)

From Fridays gig supporting Hawklords . Hopefully we will have some MP3's to put up in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 29, 2013)

New choon Morganstown dub:

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/morganstown-dub


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 9, 2013)

teqniq said:


> New choon Morganstown dub:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/morganstown-dub



Quality bass, listening to it on my Rokits.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 9, 2013)

A song about life in Slovakia.
[url]https://soundcloud.com/karol-zelene/flies[/URL]


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 9, 2013)

CNT36 said:


> From Fridays gig supporting Hawklords . Hopefully we will have some MP3's to put up in the next couple of weeks.




Very Pavementy.


----------



## tallulahj (Nov 9, 2013)

some new, some old... my bands first cd just out  https://gobuzli.bandcamp.com


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 9, 2013)

chasbo zelena said:


> Very Pavementy.


Our guitarist is a massive fan! He'll be chuffed.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 15, 2013)

This one's a bit current, "ooh look at me, I'm a protest singer now."
Cunt. 
https://soundcloud.com/karol-zelene/spying-eyes


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## teqniq (Nov 17, 2013)

What the fuck? Jizztastic


----------



## RareBird (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## teqniq (Nov 28, 2013)

New choon The Strange Town:

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/the-strange-town


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P. Audiotech. Top man.
https://soundcloud.com/karol-zelene/flies-at-my-window


----------



## diond (Dec 5, 2013)

chasbo zelena said:


>



You Sir, are fucking mental, and I love you!
I remember you saying in this? thread that you would love a record deal - do you make any money from your music at all? I could see how the industry would be confused as they wouldn't know how to pigeon hole you. Just how do you make it look and sound so effortless??


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 5, 2013)

No money from the videos and albums.  I make a little bit from busking, and I've got my biggest score to date the NYE  playing in a nice Hotel in the Tatra mountains, Slovakia.
I think I'll have to serve up my Creme Brule side so as not to scare the Apres Skiers though...
During that video, irc, I was deep into M-cat, and as a result probably acted slightly less awkwardly then normal.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 8, 2013)

Dust my broom


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 8, 2013)

teqniq said:


> New choon The Strange Town:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/the-strange-town



Yeah boy!


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 10, 2013)

chasbo zelena said:


> Dust my broom






> this video is private.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 12, 2013)

I had a run with that sexpest, google+, and deleted all my videos in anger by mistake. 

This one is called dirtysweet street, must have got the idea from foo as that was her tag for years. 

https://soundcloud.com/karol-zelene/dirty-sweet-street

p.s. wait for it, it doesn't start as it means to go on....


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 13, 2013)

chasbo zelena said:


> I had a run with that sexpest, google+, and deleted all my videos in anger by mistake.
> 
> This one is called dirtysweet street, must have got the idea from foo as that was her tag for years.
> 
> ...



That's ace. I love your music, mate. But the vids elevate it from appreciation to a massive grin on my face.  so was disappointed when it wouldn't play.

Do you do the vids too? You use After Effects?


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 13, 2013)

teqniq said:


> New choon The Strange Town:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/the-strange-town



This is very good too.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 13, 2013)

Citizen66 Thanks


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 15, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> That's ace. I love your music, mate. But the vids elevate it from appreciation to a massive grin on my face.  so was disappointed when it wouldn't play.
> 
> Do you do the vids too? You use After Effects?



Wallace (Wankdog to his Mum) does all the videos, we were in a hiphop group together as teenagers, but he couldn't take all the limelite. 

He uses Adobe premier and studio max I think.

Should be squeezing another one out next week. 

In the meantime, more protesticles.

https://soundcloud.com/karol-zelene/same-ol-song


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 17, 2013)

Ive just put all of radio partizans 2011 album 'we interrupt this broadcast' on sound cloud. Free download. Please share - and feedback very much appreciated - enjoy! 

https://soundcloud.com/radio-partizan

punk/post punk/pop


----------



## oneunder (Dec 18, 2013)

some homebrew tracks with acapellas over the top..	https://soundcloud.com/oneunder


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 21, 2013)

Some ambient stuff I wrote a few years ago. Not sure it's uploaded correctly. Enjoy.

https://soundcloud.com/user151958515/silence-on-fire


----------



## teqniq (Jan 4, 2014)

New tune Flight of the Bluebottle:

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/flight-of-the-bluebottle


----------



## djpbarry (Jan 7, 2014)

Some fingerstyle folky stuff:

https://soundcloud.com/cassowaryband/porcelain-radio-edit


----------



## sim667 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ive written some truly shit electronic tunes, but Im too embaressed to put them on soundcloud to post them up here (its also full of my mixes).

Where can I put them up instead?


----------



## teqniq (Jan 8, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Ive written some truly shit electronic tunes, but Im too embaressed to put them on soundcloud to post them up here (its also full of my mixes).
> 
> Where can I put them up instead?


Well I dunno. I respectfully suggest you get over your embarrassment post them up and let other people be the judge of whether they are any good or not. Soundcloud (which we have only recently started using) has everything from spammers to people producing really good stuff so why not you? If you really don't want to put them there why not upload them to dropbox and post a public link to the tunes here?


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 8, 2014)

i accidentally locked my wife outside with the christmas shopping this december whilst i was sat inside in the warm, so we drank a load of gin and did this "song" to get over it


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2014)

teqniq said:


> Well I dunno. I respectfully suggest you get over your embarrassment post them up and let other people be the judge of whether they are any good or not. Soundcloud (which we have only recently started using) has everything from spammers to people producing really good stuff so why not you? If you really don't want to put them there why not upload them to dropbox and post a public link to the tunes here?


https://app.box.com/s/kv4jp069ca0adwo0lzds


I'm not sure if it should be here or in the shit tunes thread.

I know there's still a bit of hiss in the speaking parts, and it needs some more effects. There's one or two other bits I don't like, but I've hear it so many times now I can't think straight.

It was kind of going for a juke feel.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't give us none of that bombaclaad shit, some of that's not bad.  

Could maybe do with being condensed a bit and more vox. Obviously that is just my opinion....


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2014)

teqniq said:


> Don't give us none of that bombaclaad shit, some of that's not bad.
> 
> Could maybe do with being condensed a bit and more vox. Obviously that is just my opinion....



My friend who's got actual musical knowledge is going to sit down with me and format it all.....it's 7 mins long at the moment


----------



## sim667 (Jan 22, 2014)

https://app.box.com/s/j5l6f3gdz69dv5ij2d1u

Expanded on it a bit, the vocal track needs something doing to it to make all the samples sound more the same.... added a jungle break in the second half of the tune which I'm undecided on.


----------



## Zack Murray (Jan 26, 2014)

we've just begun recording (my band) and we just played a few instrumental jams. this is us fucking around with "message in a bottle"

https://soundcloud.com/schindler_ma/bessage-in-a-mottle


----------



## teqniq (Jan 29, 2014)

New tunez

Sad Business - Get Outa My Shed Mix

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/sad-business-get-outa-my-shed

Sad Business - Homes & Gardens Mix

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/sad-business-homes-gardens-mix


----------



## Mungy (Feb 4, 2014)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12220095/public_music/FAWM2014/catalogue people.mp3

my latest song for the February Album Writing Month


----------



## teqniq (Feb 15, 2014)

sim667 sorry only just got round to listening to this, like the jungle break


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Feb 18, 2014)

First EP is coming out on Ricochet Recordings. Previews are here. If anyone is broke and would like a copy, PM me 

http://www.ricochetrecords.org/ - Ursa - Early Extremities EP


----------



## StyleCityRecord (Feb 20, 2014)

New Release from Style City Records Out Now ! Electric Graffiti " Kissing Shadows EP ".




https://soundcloud.com/stylecityrecords/sets/electric-graffiti-kissing


----------



## Schmeegal (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is my new remix of Lana Del Rey.

https://soundcloud.com/stakkermixes/lana-del-rey-summertime


----------



## oneunder (Feb 24, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/oneunder/train-track-marks-k-m


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 26, 2014)

Had a play around with "Crockett's Theme" from Miami Vice in Reason 

https://soundcloud.com/titansound/beardfaces-theme


----------



## teqniq (Mar 9, 2014)

New tune Cardiac Florist:

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/cardiac-florist


----------



## poului (Mar 10, 2014)

Not one to post up any old claptrap I come up with, so here goes. It's called Keep It.

https://soundcloud.com/contactpieces/keep-it


----------



## teqniq (Mar 13, 2014)

New tune nightmare on Sesame Street

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/nightmare-on-sesame-street


----------



## teqniq (Mar 28, 2014)

New tune: Back In The Day Feat Uncle Disorderly

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/back-in-the-day-feat-uncle


----------



## teqniq (Mar 29, 2014)

New tune: Radioactivity 

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/radioactivity


----------



## oneunder (Mar 29, 2014)

a few new tracks up.. 
https://soundcloud.com/oneunder


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 20, 2014)

This is a basic 2 track recording, with a crude video of me playing the guitar and vocal track.. not totally polished in terms of video edit or musical edit, more of a sketch as I try to work out my home recording set up


----------



## oneunder (Apr 28, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/oneunder


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 7, 2014)

A bit of spacey stuff for your acoustic enjoyment

https://soundcloud.com/barking_mad/orion


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 11, 2014)

early mix of a track i'm working on.. feedback welcome

https://soundcloud.com/mumbles274/eye-for-an-eye-rough-mixdown


----------



## Citizen66 (May 11, 2014)

Pun intended?


----------



## sim667 (May 11, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/29jlwce7zxs5aht/Rudebwoi (unmastered).mp3

Would love a bit of feedback on this one.

On a bit of a speed garage flex.


----------



## oneunder (May 22, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/oneunder/jason-doghousedub-menaceoneunder


----------



## TitanSound (May 23, 2014)

I just got a big bag of weed and am firing up Reason. I have an urge to do mix of Infinity by Guru Josh. Hopefully it will pan out OK and I will post the results


----------



## TitanSound (May 30, 2014)

And here it is.

Bit sparse in parts due to lack of vocal track. But I can't sing 

https://soundcloud.com/titansound/infinity-remix


----------



## teqniq (Jul 8, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/the-valley-feat-sam-jones

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/this-time


----------



## jcsd (Jul 14, 2014)

This was just an experiment to see what sort of guitar sound I could get from Fruity Loops:
https://soundcloud.com/jcsd/misery-division


----------



## MrSki (Jul 14, 2014)

jcsd said:


> This was just an experiment to see what sort of guitar sound I could get from Fruity Loops:
> https://soundcloud.com/jcsd/misery-division


Sounds a bit like a mix of 'She's lost control again' & 'Killing an Arab'


----------



## teqniq (Jul 31, 2014)

Clwb Trompe L'oeil 

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/clwb-trompe-loeil


----------



## Cowley (Aug 13, 2014)

ok...so I am not very good at this, the self-promotion lark....but here's my page...with my most recent releases....

https://soundcloud.com/#urbansoundlab


----------



## teqniq (Aug 21, 2014)

New tune - Get out of Dodge

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/get-out-of-dodge


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 23, 2014)

i posted my first take in 'rubbish tunes' this is the second take, still not 100%, but a work in progress


----------



## teqniq (Sep 17, 2014)

New tune

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/night-flight


----------



## oneunder (Oct 1, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/oneunder/oneunder-mic-voicekm


----------



## sim667 (Oct 26, 2014)

Probably belongs in the shit tunez thread, but I can't be bothered to look for it. I 4x4'd up Sweet Like Chocolate....

Dropbox link innit.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21478422/sweet like choclate.wav


----------



## teqniq (Oct 31, 2014)

New tune Late for work Feat Alex W 

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/late-for-work-feat-alex-w #Chillout


----------



## teqniq (Oct 31, 2014)

New tune Power of Now Feat Alex W  

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/power-of-now-feat-alex-w


----------



## sim667 (Nov 3, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/sweet-like-chocolate-bootleg

I uploaded my 4x4 sweet like chocolate bootleg to soundcloud....

Im not happy with the first build up entirely...... I need to work out what to do


----------



## teqniq (Nov 3, 2014)

sim667 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/sim667/sweet-like-chocolate-bootleg
> 
> I uploaded my 4x4 sweet like chocolate bootleg to soundcloud....
> 
> Im not happy with the first build up entirely...... I need to work out what to do


For what it's worth I like the buildup, but the main break comes in too much too soon you need a transition...


----------



## alan_ (Nov 3, 2014)

Ignore the YT image,but because it was on there it seemed the easiest way to upload it. Yes that is a hymn tune of sorts at the back end. I was reading Garrison Keillor and his story mentioned "Softly tenderly Jesus is calling" the tune was in my head for days and when I was in the studio it just came out. I have always wanted to mix and EQ this but do not have the Pro Tools


----------



## sim667 (Nov 3, 2014)

teqniq said:


> For what it's worth I like the buildup, but the main break comes in too much too soon you need a transition...


Like another 16 or 32 bars?


----------



## teqniq (Nov 3, 2014)

Lol I dunno, we just make it up as we go along.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 4, 2014)

teqniq said:


> Lol I dunno, we just make it up as we go along.



I added another 16 bars, I prefer it


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 17, 2014)

I posted in the Sofa forum the other night about recording my eldest singing.. for any singers out there I would love some advice that i can give her. I think she does really well, a few timing issues that we both have and I think she will get better with confidence but for 14 and her 2nd time of live singing, i am so proud and think she has a lovely voice. But what can i say to encourage her to believe in herself? what tips can i give her to improve?


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 18, 2014)

My Dr Who theme tune version:

https://soundcloud.com/veeb/dr-who


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 27, 2014)

These aren't new, in fact they're 8 years old at least (I know this because I had to convert my 'studio' into a child's bedroom ). But, I just recently uploaded them to SoundCloud, and they've got my creative thoughts going again. Most of them are just experiments, but I am listening to them again and enjoying them  My next plan is to upload all my Amiga tracker music, then get cracking with new stuff.:

Mae'r bont ar dân (the bridge is on fire) - The story is about the accidental burning of the Britannia Bridge over the Menai Straits in Wales.

More here (mixed amongst stuff I reposted).


----------



## oneunder (Nov 29, 2014)

https://compilation2.bandcamp.com/album/the-karma-of-jason-doghouse-sicknote-benefit-album


----------



## jcsd (Dec 15, 2014)

Another stab at electronic music (if a can be bothered I might flesh it out a bit)

https://soundcloud.com/jcsd/abalophant


----------



## sim667 (Dec 22, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/bass-drop

I'd like to know what people thought of this, going for a bassliney type feel, with a bit of reese for good measure.

edit number 2: Sick of hearing it, so I finalised it, and upgraded my soundcloud for more minutes.....


----------



## hsm (Dec 26, 2014)

hey guys 

i have been filming some artist at denmark street seeing as it is being demolished soon. 
please let me know what you think.


----------



## Tortoise Power (Jan 23, 2015)

Great up and coming glam punk band from Camden, London.  Very funny and original video.


----------



## The Surgery (Jan 25, 2015)

We've been demoing this round a few labels and would love to hear your thoughts! 

https://soundcloud.com/surgerymusic/the-surgery-echo-2/s-y7FH7


----------



## teqniq (Feb 2, 2015)

New tune, Parptastic! 

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/take-your-foot-off-the-dashboard-george


----------



## sim667 (Feb 5, 2015)

The Surgery said:


> We've been demoing this round a few labels and would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/surgerymusic/the-surgery-echo-2/s-y7FH7



I really like this track


----------



## sim667 (Feb 5, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/bass-drop

That one I put up on xmas eve...... well I've learnt a bit more on ableton, so I updated with a new improved (in my opinion) verison.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 22, 2015)

New tune Ransom

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/ransom


----------



## oneunder (Feb 25, 2015)

a new old one.  
https://soundcloud.com/oneunder/nutjob-k-m


----------



## miss_sugre (Mar 3, 2015)

<SPAM DELETED>


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 13, 2015)

Me and mate are putting a band together, heres a song wot we done


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t88i8vpv7fsddbu/Pussy & Crack.wav?dl=0

Not on soundcloud yet, as I'm canvassing opinion on whether its shit or not....

A garaged up version of My neck, My Back


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 29, 2015)

Heh, I had the acapella for that years ago and mashed it up with Incubus - Drive . Having a listen now.


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice job. Sounds like it's asking for a garagey two step loop on it, and maybe a big nasty wobbly bassline breakdown


----------



## sim667 (Mar 30, 2015)

Chemical needs said:


> Nice job. Sounds like it's asking for a garagey two step loop on it, and maybe a big nasty wobbly bassline breakdown



Breakdowns isn't something I'm too good at


----------



## ska invita (Mar 30, 2015)

sim667 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/t88i8vpv7fsddbu/Pussy & Crack.wav?dl=0
> 
> Not on soundcloud yet, as I'm canvassing opinion on whether its shit or not....
> 
> A garaged up version of My neck, My Back


hey sim, my constructive criticism is that i like it but it could do with some variation - the main melody with, what are they, some kind of bells, woodblocks? gets a bit repetitive...one thing people do in footwork is just pitch that same thing down an octave as a variation, but maybe dropping it out in place of another element would work too. im also not sure about that sound that sounds like a cuddly toy squeek/bleet at the end of every phrase....maybe its okay, but it repeats a bit too much for me. .... i reckon just generally more variation and fucking around with the elements that are there...definitley on the right track though. 

i didnt realise you were making tunes...have you got any more online anywhere?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 30, 2015)

tune was stuck in my head all day sim


----------



## sim667 (Mar 30, 2015)

ska invita said:


> hey sim, my constructive criticism is that i like it but it could do with some variation - the main melody with, what are they, some kind of bells, woodblocks? gets a bit repetitive...one thing people do in footwork is just pitch that same thing down an octave as a variation, but maybe dropping it out in place of another element would work too. im also not sure about that sound that sounds like a cuddly toy squeek/bleet at the end of every phrase....maybe its okay, but it repeats a bit too much for me. .... i reckon just generally more variation and fucking around with the elements that are there...definitley on the right track though.
> 
> i didnt realise you were making tunes...have you got any more online anywhere?



Cheers dude, I know it needs some more variation, but you know when you've listened to something so many times you can't hear it any other way? I'm gonna keep fiddling and play about more.

This is probably the most polished one I've made for sure but I've got a couple of others on soundcloud, not quite there, but could be a lot more horrific.

https://m.soundcloud.com/sim667


----------



## sim667 (Apr 1, 2015)

Take 2 - https://www.dropbox.com/s/f50r0ygykz4ergk/Pussy and crack 2.wav?dl=0

ska invita & Chemical needs


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 1, 2015)

Really like the overall sound and what you're doing with it. Here's some hopefully constructive feedback/ ideas for progression.

I'm still yearning for more syncopation to get the rhythm going - there's lots of movement and energy urging the rhythm forward, and I think that some slightly more in your face hi hats/ shakers/ syncopated snares/ shuffley bits will really get it grooving.

Also think that the vocal is quite static and would benefit from some rhythmic pitched snippets of pussy and crack sprinkled around... maybe some glitchy type edits and chops? 

I like the descending knocking type bass at 1:02 and I think you could make more of that by maybe pitching it up an octave in a couple of places for emphasis, or maybe layer an octaved up version on top and maybe detune and distort it a bit? Maybe the layered higher pitch/ distorted/ detuned knocking bass sound could work as a sort of lead or higher pitched melodic element?

Maybe a little drop at 1:22 - 1:25, or at the end of the next phrase, with a little fast repeating vocal build? Something like 
"and and and and and a.a.a.a.a and my crack"


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 1, 2015)

Apologies if I went on a bit, not enough sleep and stressful day, and envious of having inspiration to produce


----------



## sim667 (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks Chemical needs, I've copied that into a note, and will have a read..... I'm going to be honest, I'm sick of hearing that fucking tune, my problem is always over complicating things I think, and thats what I've done, yet it just sounds soul-less.

SO I knocked this one up today, again, needs working, the bassline might be a bit droney I think, but its certainly got some oomph in it 

edit: ive dicked about some more, two new files, cant decide between 2 step or 4x4.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3jygiicl4wd1uiu/run away newest.wav?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3li39holv3hqp1t/run away 4x4.wav?dl=0


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice  works either way really!


----------



## MrSki (Apr 3, 2015)

sim667 said:


> thanks Chemical needs, I've copied that into a note, and will have a read..... I'm going to be honest, I'm sick of hearing that fucking tune, my problem is always over complicating things I think, and thats what I've done, yet it just sounds soul-less.
> 
> SO I knocked this one up today, again, needs working, the bassline might be a bit droney I think, but its certainly got some oomph in it
> 
> ...


The problem with working with any tune is you get sick to death of it. Like it is an annoying advert.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 3, 2015)

Right, its pretty much finalised, but im gonna make a couple of tweaks on my freinds monitors.

But: its on soundcloud, its changed a bit more too today 
https://soundcloud.com/sim667/run-away

I played it through the funktion 1's...... its a chest vibrator.


----------



## Mungy (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## oneunder (Apr 15, 2015)

My daughters brother has just got a copy of fl studio..this is his first upload..


----------



## MrSki (Apr 15, 2015)

oneunder said:


> My daughters brother has just got a copy of fl studio..this is his first upload..



Is you daughters brother not your son? I suppose not or you would have said.
Not really my cup of tea but might appeal more to youngsters!


----------



## oneunder (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah mr ski ..  its a very long story !  I think of him as my son but as im mates with his dad it can get confusing.
hes a great kid and just getting into making music which ive recently learnt to do..he wants me to help him make an ep , so im chuffed.


----------



## sim667 (May 25, 2015)

oneunder said:


> My daughters brother has just got a copy of fl studio..this is his first upload..




He's worked out triplets..... I still haven't worked out triplets....

Can he dj or anything? That will really help him learn bar structuring (not that mines great, but its one thing that I've found easier to understand due to it).


----------



## sim667 (May 25, 2015)

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Publ...ABhbXdQmFIBKaGZglJGY2UyD9U4pxvODWZsxA_r52w2GA

Another one I've been playing around with...... I need to sort the claps out after the second drop, they sound a bit of beat I think


----------



## sim667 (May 25, 2015)

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Publ...ACiAqixEzYPzQP9IvD_VFgTYMEFKxJ7vq8u8lL5lVjQaA

And something a bit faster........ (explicit, don't listen with kids/family etc around).


----------



## oneunder (May 26, 2015)

You have to have a dropbox account to get your files.. i think there is a way you can make them totally public..
i do have an acount though..will check them out later..gotta find my login stuff and password first..


----------



## sim667 (May 26, 2015)

Oh that's annoying. I'll look into it. Thanks


----------



## oneunder (Jun 11, 2015)

i got my dropbox login sorted but your files arent there any more.. a 403 error ..	technology works..lol


----------



## sim667 (Jun 11, 2015)

oneunder said:


> i got my dropbox login sorted but your files arent there any more.. a 403 error ..	technology works..lol


https://www.dropbox.com/s/bajlq1zitbqdw2m/Skoolkids 4 satan normalised.mp3?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mez23u1rz5po8e5/dirty 200bpm amen shit (raw).wav?dl=0

fucking technology


----------



## jcsd (Jun 11, 2015)

A bit of an experiment in 5/4 time, I'm not sure it worked (i.e. I managed to properly establish a 5/4 time signature) though:
https://soundcloud.com/jcsd/fivefour


----------



## oneunder (Jun 15, 2015)

Just listened to Dirty 200 bpm in the garden...Great stuff..	 im sure ill get an asbo in the post.. lol
Was just reading a chiptune tutorial from computer music magazine..making a few sounds similar to those on s k 4 satan..  nice one
Dont ask about time signatures..i can barely tell the time..  
heres a track off a compilation thats just been released.. 
http://thekarmaofrevdread.bandcamp.com/track/mammon-city-council-k-m
If your ever up for a collab gis a shout..  i need a kick up the arse..


----------



## oneunder (Jun 15, 2015)

Another collab from mexico via dropbox etc
i done the bass and some of the beat..


----------



## oneunder (Jun 15, 2015)

Actually anyone who fancies working on a track get in touch..
heres my soundcloud page,id be happy to try any genre..   
https://soundcloud.com/oneunder


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2015)

oneunder said:


> Another collab from mexico via dropbox etc
> i done the bass and some of the beat..




I like that. It's really well produced too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2015)

sim667 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/t88i8vpv7fsddbu/Pussy & Crack.wav?dl=0
> 
> Not on soundcloud yet, as I'm canvassing opinion on whether its shit or not....
> 
> A garaged up version of My neck, My Back



I like it, and the squeaky toy. Constructive criticisms - erm, not really sure about the alternative bit around the two minute mark and have you played around with the dynamics? It lacks the punch it deserves. Get playing with compression at the bottom end and a limiter on the master bus.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2015)

Mungy said:


>




I like this. It's got an Underworld feel to it which makes me think it should speed up a bit and have an acidic bass added. What vocoder are you using?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2015)

jcsd said:


> A bit of an experiment in 5/4 time, I'm not sure it worked (i.e. I managed to properly establish a 5/4 time signature) though:
> https://soundcloud.com/jcsd/fivefour



Nice but needs structure and the bottom end needs more oomph imo.


----------



## Mungy (Jul 12, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I like this. It's got an Underworld feel to it which makes me think it should speed up a bit and have an acidic bass added. What vocoder are you using?



i think it was the one made by the people who do fruityloops, is it imageline? something like that anyway. Don't know where i stole it from but the version i have now is not as good.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 12, 2015)

A mix of our set at the Saturday Social Cardiff Available for 1 week as a free download. Enjoy  x 

https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/saturday-social


----------



## oneunder (Jul 13, 2015)

have been meaning to go the saturday social for ages..i have a mate who lives near there , im always visiting him on the wrong bloody weekend though..
will have to make more effort..  
im giving the set a listen to while i finish my book as its pissing down outside..
cheers..


----------



## oneunder (Jul 13, 2015)

teqniq said:


> A mix of our set at the Saturday Social Cardiff Available for 1 week as a free download. Enjoy  x
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/strangetown-mr-racz/saturday-social


this set i meant


----------



## oneunder (Aug 7, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/oneunder/bela-donna-k-m
https://soundcloud.com/oneunder/blunted-k-m


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 12, 2015)

last verse of this song features some of the finest improvised lyrics ever recorded https://soundcloud.com/sharp-right/my-friend-todd


----------



## Sebbylad (Sep 26, 2015)

#piggate - obviously!

check out our bandcamp page too...  andothernihilists.bandcamp.com
@ANihilists

We'll be posting more soon...


----------



## Sebbylad (Sep 26, 2015)

I might as well post our previous video while I'm about it...


----------



## teqniq (Oct 15, 2015)

Sam Spade's Lament


----------



## sim667 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dropbox - In my mind.wav

Been sitting on this one for ages, wouldn't mind some input

Im still struggling with transitions


----------



## oneunder (Oct 27, 2015)

A track i donated to a compilation.

Baroque Pipe-Stigmatarama(oneunder mix), by Oneunder


----------



## ed marimba (Nov 18, 2015)

collab released today remembering Ronnie Lane of The Small Faces and The Faces
Only a Movie, by Ion Morph & Modal Roberts


----------



## Mungy (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## bloke_zero (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm sort of looking for someone in North London (Haringey) to collaborate with if this tune peaks your interest.


----------



## brixtonscot (Dec 11, 2015)

New anti-war song NOT IN MY NAME by The Spirit Union

I see you’re pulling out of Afghanistan
Why you’re even in there I still don’t understand
I can’t recall was it Iraq or Iran
You seem to go wherever at a nod from an American
I know you’re not listening but I'll tell you just the same
You can choose to go on killing, but not in my name

To bring down taxes you bring down the spend
For the benefit of those who want wealth without end
There's food-banks on our streets and I can't comprehend
Just where you get the money for the troops you always send
Into other people's countries as you lie without shame
You can choose to go on killing, but not in my name

When will we learn when will we understand
We only ever go to war for the wealthy man
And all this talk of heroes hides the truth
Of the greedy corporations that demand our youth
And use them like pieces in their power game
You can choose to go on killing, but not in my name

Bells are ringing out
Christmas time again
Troops are coming home
And we'll never know their pain
Their lives will never be the same again

So Merry Xmas, but the war's not over


----------



## Supine (Dec 11, 2015)

Second track on our new label is released in january. Check the preview here:


----------



## sim667 (Dec 28, 2015)

Im planning on entering a Gentlemens Dub Club remix competition, by properly dubbing out One Night Only, so I'd love some peoples input....... Unfortunately I don't have studio monitors, but Ill master it on some friends. I'm hoping the bass comes through ok, it certainly does on my headphones.

Its a wav on dropbox, so quite big, but I don't want to put it on soundcloud yet as I think that means I've entered the competition with it 

Dropbox - One Night Only Dub.wav


----------



## Sebbylad (Dec 29, 2015)

and other nihilists did a christmas song. Bit late but enjoy!


----------



## sim667 (Jan 9, 2016)

That dub I made, I put on soundcloud, so no need to download to listen


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2016)

I was going to edit this into the post, but I can't..... If anyone feels kind enough to upvote my track in the remix competition, it would make me very happy

https://wavo.me/gentlemansdubclub/o...f4c07000049&s=mfEuw73W82Laaw9ukJJpm07Ljfg&v=1

I'm not sure if you've got to sign up though :/


----------



## teqniq (Jan 16, 2016)

New tune


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 2, 2016)

Not really a "tune", more of a little study piece recorded on a phone, with my son in the background


----------



## sim667 (Feb 12, 2016)

Wouldn't mind some views on this

its on private, so if there's problems listening let me know as I've never done a private track before on soundcloud.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 20, 2016)

My ten year old son's been writing some stuff on FL Studio on my pc.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 5, 2016)

Surprisingly difficult to create this much nothing.


----------



## Supine (Mar 8, 2016)

Our new tune is trying to cross genres between deep house and acid house. A bit specialised but some people might like it!


----------



## teqniq (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Enz0161 (Apr 10, 2016)

chazegee said:


> Slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaags
> 
> Okay crue, post it, and post it well
> 
> (Edited by the drink police)


----------



## Johnny. (Jun 27, 2016)

I entered a Eurovision style song contest recently on an online forum and won with this entry.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 28, 2016)

Johnny. said:


> I entered a Eurovision style song contest recently on an online forum and won with this entry.


 
Well done Johnny. you must be very proud. 
In my humble opinion it is utter shite eurotrash & if you have the crowds your video suggests then you don't really need anything from here.

Good luck with your white women in bikinis with fireworks.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Johnny. (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi,
Right now I'm currently working on this song. It's called...Give It Up.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 5, 2016)

Johnny. said:


> Hi,
> Right now I'm currently working on this song. It's called...Give It Up.



Very nice and smooth composition, I'd like some more exciting drums, maybe some hi hat triplets or something.


----------



## Johnny. (Jul 5, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Very nice and smooth composition, I'd like some more exciting drums, maybe some hi hat triplets or something.



Hi, yes there will be more percussion and structure/interest etc in the second part of the song. None of it is written in stone. I am open to all ideas at this early stage, thanks for the advice.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 5, 2016)

Johnny. said:


> Hi, yes there will be more percussion and structure/interest etc in the second part of the song. None of it is written in stone. I am open to all ideas at this early stage, thanks for the advice.



Percussion is the bit I struggle with, I just don't have the patience to sit there and program odd changes.


----------



## Johnny. (Jul 5, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Percussion is the bit I struggle with, I just don't have the patience to sit there and program odd changes.



I tend to play everything in. I loop an 8 bar section then just play along and see what works etc.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 5, 2016)

Johnny. said:


> I tend to play everything in. I loop an 8 bar section then just play along and see what works etc.



Ah yeah, I've got no music skill whatsoever, so there's no guarantee if I find something I like I could play it again.


----------



## jcsd (Jul 31, 2016)

As always needs more work.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2016)

Made an edit


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 3, 2016)

This was gonna have a vocal but as usual I failed to actually write one.


----------



## Johnny. (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,
Just finished my new song. It's called Truth Tea.
Johnny


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 25, 2016)

Somebody had a good idea to start this thread and I love the guy so...



He rocks.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Supine (Oct 1, 2016)

Our next one. 'ouse music innit.


----------



## diond (Oct 10, 2016)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Somebody had a good idea to start this thread and I love the guy so...
> 
> 
> 
> He rocks.



I still play his song, 'Allelulia'.


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 28, 2016)

I've made some tunes. I believe this is the thread to post them in.


----------



## Johnny. (Dec 1, 2016)

MrSki said:


> Well done Johnny. you must be very proud.
> In my humble opinion it is utter shite eurotrash & if you have the crowds your video suggests then you don't really need anything from here.
> 
> Good luck with your white women in bikinis with fireworks.



Thankfully your opinion is redundant as the song won a major song contest due to  public demand. They enjoyed it so much that they put it in first place directly against your humble opinion. I am sorry that my song made you feel this way that you had to respond so negatively towards it, hopefully you will get over it by targeting another user for your personal opinion and apparent abuse.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 1, 2016)

Johnny. said:


> Thankfully your opinion is redundant as the song won a major song contest due to  public demand. They enjoyed it so much that they put it in first place directly against your humble opinion. I am sorry that my song made you feel this way that you had to respond so negatively towards it, hopefully you will get over it by targeting another user for your personal opinion and apparent abuse.


Congratulations Johnny. for winning a major song contest. Especially if it was due to public demand! & even if it was contrary to my opinion. You must be even prouder now than you were before. First place. 

Surely you posted it up for people to give their opinion? Sorry if you did not like my opinion but don't worry I won't be bothering to listen to any of your other tunes or give an opinion on them either, personal or not. I did not target you but just responded to a a post on this thread. What was personal about the abuse? I just said I thought it was shite & wondered what you were hoping to gain by posting it here. 

Still once again Johnny congratulations & all that. You must feel a bit like Abba?


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 2, 2016)

DID SOME NEW TUNES FUCK YOU


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 2, 2016)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Somebody had a good idea to start this thread and I love the guy so...
> 
> 
> 
> He rocks.



kind of genius


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 2, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> kind of genius



I like what he does, and he has been a very honourable friend to me at times. He deserves some recognition (if that is what he wants). The guy has enthusiasm by the bucketfull. He's a good one with those bad guy traits all us gooduns' have at times.

There are plenty of people love what he does


----------



## teqniq (Dec 3, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> kind of genius


yep he's a bit of a one off


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 3, 2016)

Let's post another just in case anyone missed it before.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## sim667 (Jan 8, 2017)

Updated this one with a new version


----------



## jcsd (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## diond (Feb 11, 2017)

jcsd said:


>



Mental!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 19, 2017)

Good to see Chasbo still being productive, creative and totally wasted!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## moody (Mar 17, 2017)

housey/ techy job a friend put together a couple of years ago, thinking of touching it up a little and trying to put it out.

please have a listen and let me know what you think, constructive critique welcomed.

it's a slowish, 120ish chugger with a nice techno-ish melody and snappy percussion.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 18, 2017)

more tunezz from the new band I started doing guitar with... they're all about half my age, i get tired out, i can still show them a few things though.
Suicide Generation, by Suicide Generation


----------



## Supine (Apr 2, 2017)

Our latest for your audible delectation 

Buy Android Energize (Remixes) by Suddi Raval on MP3, WAV, FLAC, AIFF & ALAC at Juno Download

You need to like acid


----------



## sim667 (Apr 2, 2017)

Bit of WIP........ I started making a jungle tune. Going for a dread bass early noughties dark reecey vibe.

Dropbox - The Peoria Plague.wav


----------



## Mattym (Apr 18, 2017)

Supine said:


> Our latest for your audible delectation
> 
> Buy Android Energize (Remixes) by Suddi Raval on MP3, WAV, FLAC, AIFF & ALAC at Juno Download
> 
> You need to like acid



Is that Suddi as in 'Together'?


----------



## Supine (Apr 19, 2017)

Mattym said:


> Is that Suddi as in 'Together'?



Yes! Hardcore Uproar


----------



## Mattym (Apr 19, 2017)

Supine said:


> Yes! Hardcore Uproar



Good stuff!!!


----------



## jcsd (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Fez909 (May 25, 2017)

did an edit/remix/rip-off - delete as appropriate


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 15, 2017)

test pressing of our new tape


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 28, 2017)

actual release of new tape!
1st Suicide, by Suicide Generation


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2017)

bit of techno


----------



## al (Aug 3, 2017)

Er, hello folks, I haven't logged in here for ages but I thought I'd come and have a look around the old spot. I'm in Shanghai and have been fiddling about with stuff like this.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 5, 2017)

Another edit


----------



## Tommi Juutinen (Oct 10, 2017)

Greetings from Finland!

Weljet-Weljet is a crazy new band from Finland and we made our first music video. Ofcourse we have done music with other projects but this is something new. This song is a pure love song to the music itself and it's all about positive vibes what music gives.

Weljet-Weljet is like a mix of lot of genres. We play rock, punk, rap, funk and groove pop and some jazz.

Our debyt ep is coming soon this year!

Hope you enjoy!





our fb: Weljet-Weljet


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 20, 2017)

Tommi Juutinen said:


> Greetings from Finland!
> 
> Weljet-Weljet is a crazy new band from Finland and we made our first music video. Ofcourse we have done music with other projects but this is something new. This song is a pure love song to the music itself and it's all about positive vibes what music gives.
> 
> ...



This thread is for members of the community to post what they've made, not for randoms to sign up to spam.


----------



## Tommi Juutinen (Oct 22, 2017)

Sounds strange and small minded if you ask me but I didn't know that this is all about "community", so sorry about that. But one post is hardly a spam, isn't it?
Have a very pleasent day to your community.


Fez909 said:


> This thread is for members of the community to post what they've made, not for randoms to sign up to spam.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 22, 2017)

Tommi Juutinen said:


> Sounds strange and small minded if you ask me but I didn't know that this is all about "community", so sorry about that. But one post is hardly a spam, isn't it?
> Have a very pleasent day to your community.


It's not small-minded. It's about keeping this place from becoming like everywhere else on the internet - depoersonalised, and riddled with chancers trying to get you to buy their shit, or read thieir shit, or listing to their shit.

Not saying your music is shit, btw.

But you registered, posted an ad for your new EP, and then didn't post again.


> *Electronic spamming* is the use of electronic messaging systems to send an unsolicited message (*spam*), especially advertising


That fits all the boxes for spam, to me.

But you're back, which is a good start 

You should stick around and get a feel for the site. We have a nice thing going here, and there's some great music posted (made by the members or otherwise).


----------



## Tommi Juutinen (Oct 23, 2017)

Ok, thank you for your info and help.  And yeah, maybe I started promo too early. I have seen already that this site is intresting, so no need to just promo our band.



Fez909 said:


> It's not small-minded. It's about keeping this place from becoming like everywhere else on the internet - depoersonalised, and riddled with chancers trying to get you to buy their shit, or read thieir shit, or listing to their shit.
> 
> Not saying your music is shit, btw.
> 
> ...


----------



## sim667 (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## ed marimba (Oct 28, 2017)

jcsd said:


>



That sounds like it was written by an ipad.  Sorry if that offends but that's how it sounds to me.Just a series of notes with no intention or communication.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 28, 2017)

ed marimba said:


> That sounds like it was written by an ipad.  Sorry if that offends but that's how it sounds to me.Just a series of notes with no intention or communication.


Madlib made this on an iPad


----------



## Supine (Nov 4, 2017)

Our next track is available for preview. Stick it in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 6, 2017)

From our good friend Chasbo Zelena with a very nice video also. Keep up the good work Señor Chazee 

Automaton.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 7, 2017)

Tommi Juutinen said:


> Greetings from Finland!
> 
> Weljet-Weljet is a crazy new band from Finland and we made our first music video. Ofcourse we have done music with other projects but this is something new. This song is a pure love song to the music itself and it's all about positive vibes what music gives.
> 
> ...




Interesting song even though I don't understand a word of it


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 7, 2017)

sim667 said:


>




You probably know this


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 9, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> From our good friend Chasbo Zelena with a very nice video also. Keep up the good work Señor Chazee
> 
> Automaton.



Great as always. actually this is even better!


----------



## ed marimba (Nov 17, 2017)

You can now create an artist page on Spotify and manage it yourself. The options are pretty limited at this stage but all the same, it feels like maybe an alternative to soundcloud , bandcamp etc, ?
The option of a slightly less clunky way to post links is hopefully a feature coming soon. At the moment, you get taken to the page if you click on the Spotify avatar thingy.
Play arrow just gives a few random seconds of a track. No means to change any of that right now.I guess it will get better.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2017)

Chucked a dark driving garagey cross techno tune together on friday night......


----------



## lunatrick (Nov 19, 2017)

New house tune I've written recently (I have dispensed with the computer and am just using an Electribe, Drum brute and Minilogue)


----------



## Supine (Dec 12, 2017)

Our new one. Deep house all the way.

Buy Music Owns You by Damien Exton on MP3, WAV, FLAC, AIFF & ALAC at Juno Download


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Dec 26, 2017)

Tommi Juutinen said:


> Sounds strange and small minded if you ask me but I didn't know that this is all about "community", so sorry about that. But one post is hardly a spam, isn't it?
> Have a very pleasent day to your community.


But they've clearly based their name on the notorious Welt Weit! Besides it a nice jump around tune!


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 7, 2018)

Is this the right thread, on the right subforum?

So, I got a 2nd hand Novation Circuit (as a muck around thing, rather than an actual instrument, and to wean me off playing computer games against sweary twats).  First drum machine/synth etc.  It's great, even if it needs a child lock to prevent my almost 5 year old daughter from doing migrane inducing drum patterns. Never really been into using a mouse to make sounds/loops/squeltchy bass-lines with, but I like the button pressing, knob twiddling, no computer screenness of the circuit a lot.

It came with Ableton 9 Lite Live.  Which seems quite limited (i.e. small amount of tracks etc).

What DAW do people recommend?  Are there any good free/cheap ones?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 7, 2018)

Oi! Aphex Twin releases stuff his kid does on Soundcloud all the time. Let your child embrace the noise 


Having a look online I really don't think you will find anything for free that will go better with it than even a lite version of Ableton, the limited versions of stuff usually better than cheap shite, plus if you look up any questions on it online it's always Ableton that is mentioned as the DAW, there's a template on there for it I think? Try Audacity which is free but I think will dissapoint, not sure what else is around these days I am getting oldish !


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 7, 2018)

I'd be ok with embracing the noise, if the noise was less gabba.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 7, 2018)

Also Ableton originally a live instrument and is still set up as such, so if you want to piss about it's the most fun, I found it good for both recording and mucking about but Pro Tools is my fave.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 26, 2018)

.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2018)

This is ACE



A bit Rezillos-ish.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 4, 2018)

After multple friends giving me digs about not finishing anything, I've decided to go through my (vast) back catalogue of unfinished tunes and finish the good stuff, and bin the rest. Here's the first:


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2018)

I've put a couple up today, a dark jungle tune I'm just bored of looking at the project file:



And a bassline one...... although I haven't got a name for it, and I'm not sure if it sounds finished or not, would like to see what people reckon


----------



## sim667 (Mar 12, 2018)

Been tarting up the second tune in that previous post.


----------



## electroplated (Mar 14, 2018)

sim667 said:


> And a bassline one...... although I haven't got a name for it, and I'm not sure if it sounds finished or not, would like to see what people reckon




I like it - it sounds pretty damn good to me, the drums and breaks are spot on. I reckon if you added a tiny bit of variation to the melody in places and an additional bit of oomph to the bassline when it kicks in and possibly introduced an additional layer of midrange sound/ in parts to maintain interest from start to finish you would have a proper banger on your hands


----------



## teqniq (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2018)

electroplated said:


> I like it - it sounds pretty damn good to me, the drums and breaks are spot on. I reckon if you added a tiny bit of variation to the melody in places and an additional bit of oomph to the bassline when it kicks in and possibly introduced an additional layer of midrange sound/ in parts to maintain interest from start to finish you would have a proper banger on your hands



Thanks, I'll have a bit more of a play


----------



## Moronik (Apr 10, 2018)

Decided to have a go  - here's a ghetto house tune im working on, the first one I've 'completed'. Any helpful criticism welcome!


----------



## danski (Apr 15, 2018)

First thing I’ve finished for years.


----------



## electroplated (Apr 15, 2018)

Not new but been meaning to go back and finish it off. Can't quite work out what it needs but I feel something is missing... suggestions welcome


----------



## Moronik (Apr 17, 2018)

Moronik said:


> Decided to have a go  - here's a ghetto house tune im working on, the first one I've 'completed'. Any helpful criticism welcome!




Sorry i deleted the upload and it wont let me edit the post - so here is the track:


----------



## existentialist (Apr 23, 2018)

I've just returned to writing stuff after a 35 year break. It happened sort of by accident, while I was listening through a few practice backing tracks, and suddenly found myself with a bit of a tune.

So I've carved up the backing track to fit the song structure, notated a few tune scraps (I bet they change), and sketched in some lyrics. It seemed somehow easier than the last time I tried this. Now I'm going to have to get a halfway decent mike so I can record the vocals.

I think I'd better try doing a couple more, just to make sure this isn't just some super-derivative flash in the pan


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 27, 2018)

I did this as a musical birthday card for my mate 

Box


----------



## al (Apr 30, 2018)

I thought I’d share a track that came out pretty well. It’s kind of a UK Funky/Bass thing with a sample from the rave classic ‘Sweet Harmony’ by Liquid.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 17, 2018)

May not be new to many...


----------



## rutabowa (May 21, 2018)

editor said:


> This is ACE
> 
> 
> 
> A bit Rezillos-ish.



amyl and the sniffers are in the UK this week! they got a few gigs on... think they're mostly sold out tho... we managed to catch them in hoxton yesterday afternoon, they are actually way better than i expected live, it is heavy! they are also v cool and kind to kids:


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 17, 2018)

On behalf of Chazegee. We have as many differences as we do a love for the same good music. Album 7 is his best work yet IMO. Very accomplished stuff. Give it a listen.



He isn't work shy, and he is very, very good.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 11, 2018)

Ok I’m going to try and post this now without fear or morning deletion.  
Please tell me if it’s shit, and why. I’d like to make more stuff, would be cool to know how this was perceived though! 

Cheers 


Krakeeeeeeeen In The Afternoon like


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 12, 2018)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Ok I’m going to try and post this now without fear or morning deletion.
> Please tell me if it’s shit, and why. I’d like to make more stuff, would be cool to know how this was perceived though!
> 
> Cheers
> ...


LOVE IT
you have a great sounding natural voice and delivery, i would definitely keep on at this.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 12, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> LOVE IT
> you have a great sounding natural voice and delivery, i would definitely keep on at this.


Hey thanks a lot that’s really cheered me up


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 12, 2018)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Hey thanks a lot that’s really cheered me up


Good.... I can't give any advice or suggestions on what to do next, but it would be criminal not to use your voice to make some kind of music, somehow!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 23, 2018)

Chazee has been busy again...


----------



## extra dry (Jan 5, 2019)

Not my tune but my couzins.


----------



## Marshall Brown (Jan 9, 2019)

I am listening to Paradise by Coldplay right now


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 5, 2019)

120bpm, acidy, needs more work (and ability obv)


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 28, 2019)

Amen mashup brought to you by the wonderful conditional sequencing of the Deluge. I.e. break sliced to 16 parts, 'correct' part plays 50% of the time, 10 other parts have 5% chance of playing. According to a random American it's 'siiiick'.


----------



## SW9 (Mar 10, 2019)

SECURE AS FUCK, by JACK MEDLEY'S SECURE MEN

Finished (I think)


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 16, 2019)

SW9 said:


> SECURE AS FUCK, by JACK MEDLEY'S SECURE MEN
> 
> Finished (I think)


BIG UP


----------



## SW9 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks man!!


----------



## Ming (Mar 29, 2019)

Not me. A musical acquaintance. Great tune though.


----------



## jarndyce (Apr 8, 2019)

I love Bridie’s sound:

Eg


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 4, 2019)

Maybe not new,  but very nice

Premiere: Apparel Wax 'LP001C1'


----------



## teqniq (Jul 11, 2019)

This is a studio recreation of the set we played live midnight Friday at Continuum Camp 2019 Ynslas, Borth

Enjoy!


----------



## Cloud (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm still alive, still trying


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 9, 2019)

I’m not a Stevie Wonder fanboy by any means but if this song was in any contest it would win. Always. No act can follow!


----------



## Cloud (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Ok I’m going to try and post this now without fear or morning deletion.
> Please tell me if it’s shit, and why. I’d like to make more stuff, would be cool to know how this was perceived though!
> 
> Cheers
> ...



I really like this


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 21, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> I really like this


Hey, that means a lot. I don’t get to record much - working over full time atm with a wee boy- but it’s always good to be encouraged as I promise myself I will get back to it one day


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 15, 2020)

Meanwood Sunrise Dub.mp3 | Powered by Box
					






					app.box.com


----------



## Cloud (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Cloud (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 25, 2020)

Never heard of this before a record store last week, already damaging the decks

New to Me, issued late last year I thnk.....


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 25, 2020)

hipipol said:


> Never heard of this before a record store last week, already damaging the decks
> 
> New to Me, issued late last year I thnk.....



Ey up fella. Nice tune, but wrong thread this. This thread is for tunes youve made yourself.

There's this thread for new records you've bought 









						New records - what have you just bagged?
					

Can't find a new purchases thread anywhere? Let's sort it out :)  I've just bought:  Ursula Rucker - This One Way - Serving It Freeez - Southern Freeeez CFM Band - Jazz It Up  and the other day:  Jomanda - Don't You Want My Love Direct Drive - Anything




					www.urban75.net


----------



## hipipol (Feb 29, 2020)

I am an Ass!!!
"Oh, that he were here to write me down an ass! But

masters, remember that I am an ass, though it be not

written down, yet forget not that I am an ass."
It is now written down, I will not commit this particular form of idiocy again.....


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2020)

This is such an odd video - the song is a piano ballad that could have come from some softy boy band or Ronan Keating - but everyone is pointlessly waving guns around and trying to  look street tough and gangster. I wonder how he'd perform it live. Maybe he'd sing it from inside a tank.

It's quite a pleasant country-esque melody too, apart from the 'bitches and hoes' bit.  What do we think, urbz?




I quite liked this comment:


> When you let your girlfriend write the song and your homie to direct the video


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2020)

I like this. It's the singer from Pregoblin


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 16, 2020)

this thread is for tunez you did yourself though right?
this is a piece that comes from listening to nothing but dj screw for 3 weeks but only having an acoustic guitar with 10 year old nylon strings and a microphone.
I know i have a computer in theory I could use that to make music but there are too many options


----------



## xenon (Apr 17, 2020)

. edited link weirdness.


----------



## Mattym (Apr 22, 2020)

My attempt at a mash up, clearly inspired after hearing the Boards of Canada/ Hell's interface Midas touch remix. It's been taken down by SC before. Have never managed to keep it up, hence why silence & tone added at the beginning.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 27, 2020)

Decided to put a banging donk on the song from the Ghana Says Goodbye meme









						Ghana Says Goodbye with a banging donk on it.mp3
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 27, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> this thread is for tunez you did yourself though right?
> this is a piece that comes from listening to nothing but dj screw for 3 weeks but only having an acoustic guitar with 10 year old nylon strings and a microphone.
> I know i have a computer in theory I could use that to make music but there are too many options




That's nice. You should do more


----------



## editor (May 4, 2020)

"We fucking live here you cunt"

Love it!


----------



## sim667 (May 5, 2020)

Had some help with some finishing touches and the master, but I'm quite chuffed with it, first tune I've made I reckon I'd play in my own sets


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 5, 2020)

I know you'll all hate it.  And I get it.    But this James Blunt song.....  The emotion gets me every time!


----------



## editor (May 8, 2020)

I don't normally like covers but this is a lovely version of a beautiful song


Fucking FB won't let me embed it. Tries again:











						Girl From The Moon
					

Girl From The Moon. 605 likes. Moon rock.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## bmd (May 17, 2020)

Just realised this is here. As you do.

Here are my only attempts so far. They both have zero effects, mixing or any fannying whatsoever except one effect on You Were. Boodle Diddle is short because I got bored and couldn't be arsed waiting for it to be longer. I'm quite pleased with both of them, if I put them in the context of 3 months ago I wouldn't know how to do any of this. I could do with thinking about the names for them a bit longer tbh.

Probably better on headphones.

Boodle Diddle Bim.

You Were, I'm Not.


----------



## rutabowa (May 17, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> I know you'll all hate it.  And I get it.    But this James Blunt song.....  The emotion gets me every time!





editor said:


> I don't normally like covers but this is a lovely version of a beautiful song
> 
> 
> Fucking FB won't let me embed it. Tries again:
> ...



Please this thread is meant to be specifically for tunes(z) that people have made themselves.... not for posting songs by other people, there tons of threads for that already!


----------



## editor (May 17, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> Please this thread is meant to be specifically for tunes(z) that people have made themselves.... not for posting songs by other people, there tons of threads for that already!


Oh, alright. This is my band.


----------



## bmd (May 17, 2020)

Here's another one. I am getting a bit more used to farting about with things.

Heat.


----------



## rutabowa (May 21, 2020)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 7, 2020)

I found a 15 year old hard drive with a bunch of "sonic experiments". Lots of doodles and messing around with drum machines and synths when I was off my fucking nut


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 13, 2020)

The Volvo advert music.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 13, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> I know you'll all hate it.  And I get it.    But this James Blunt song.....  The emotion gets me every time!




That is beautiful.

It is exactly as it was when I held my father's hand as he died.

I'm sitting here with tears streaming down my face.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 14, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm sitting here with tears streaming down my face.


Happens to me every time I listen to it. x


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2020)

FFS this is for tunes you have made, not other people's stuff you have just bought 

First time posting on here, be gentle with me...


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 29, 2020)

That's lovely s*I (no idea how to write your name).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 30, 2020)

heinous seamus said:


> That's lovely s*I (no idea how to write your name).


Thank you  
Done on AudioSauna, which I'm having a lot of fun with at the moment.


----------



## xenon (Sep 23, 2020)

A silly tune I just finished.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 26, 2020)

Have a free album. Written to distract from the pandemic, hence the title. Some of it's light hearted, some of it's serious (without being precious). Aimed at the head and ears as much as the feet.

I hope you like it.









						Tripping The Blight Fantastic, by Superbug
					

9 track album




					superbug2.bandcamp.com


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 3, 2020)

you wanted midi life crisis style bad aciiiid house sampling Oliver Twist and Iggy Pop

well

wait no....

oh you don't... as you were then.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 4, 2020)

ohmyliver said:


> you wanted midi life crisis style bad aciiiid house sampling Oliver Twist and Iggy Pop
> 
> well
> 
> ...



Squelchy


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 4, 2020)

I done a bit of an experimental EP. Some drone, some ambient, some samples. Very few beats. But a lotta heart


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 5, 2020)

I just knocked this together for a laugh.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 9, 2020)

I released this a little before the pandemic really set in here:




Our next single is currently on bandcamp and in pre-save for Spotify (because all that shite is apparently important). It's called (Either the Rapture Didn't Happen or) We're All Going to Hell. 

And it was written about the riots in 2011/end of the Mayan Calendar. Funny that it's so relevant now 🤣


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 22, 2020)

Very talented young man


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 22, 2020)

Oh wait, is this for peeps who have made their music or just new sounds?


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 4, 2020)

At the start of 2020 I made a resolution to record 52 songs during the year, just for the fuck of it. I used to play music all the time, and between about 2003 and 2011 I played live two or three times a week, every week, in one or other of 3 different bands as well as by myself. Then I had a kid with someone who turned out to be an abusive sociopath (oops) and that basically hurt so much that I just stopped playing completely, even drums.

Fast forward to 2019 and I had started to heal and even write the odd lyric again. I decided to buy a portastudio .. turns out that word really means something nowadays!

So to get to the point, me and my Zoom R24 are happily engaged and have so far this year produced 47 offspring. Some is brand new, some is remakes of old material, but I'm happy to have rediscovered the music I lost inside for so long.

I may not make it to 52 songs because of an unexpected (but excellent) turn of events that has left me with much less spare time than I've had for most of the year .. but I think I will reach 50.

This was one from May. It was done in collaboration with my old band Commie Faggots in response to that 'clap for the carers' shite during Lockdown Alef.

Feel free to dig through the music but I may well post again later because I'm quite pleased with this year's work...

...and I know I've been away a while, life's been really hard. But at least I have my music back.

Cheers etc x

(Apologies for using Reverbnation, I see most links on this thread are Soundcloud but I have too much music to keep it there. SC has a 'total' limit on uploads, whereas RN has an 8Mb limit per song. My songs are usually 3-4 mins long, but there are a lot of them, so RN works better for me)

Anyway. Clap for the working class!









						anti-fantasy by mojo pixy | ReverbNation
					

anti-fantasy, a Alternative album by mojo pixy on ReverbNation




					www.reverbnation.com


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 30, 2020)

I found these online. I wrote them twenty years ago and have never been brave enough to share them with anyone I relate to. 

Twenty years! 

The dance years - 









						Broomhead Sweeping
					

Broomhead Sweeping - SoundClick artist page




					www.soundclick.com
				




The rehab years (unsurprisingly a year after the dance years) 









						Burns With A Black Flame
					

Burns With A Black Flame - SoundClick artist page




					www.soundclick.com
				




I couldn't sing. And that didn't really help. Plus the rehab years songs are really long and boring in a Pink Fioyd way. Still the production was OK.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 21, 2021)

You can sing fine, there are more ways to hold a tune than belting it out!

I've just put these on my Soundcloud page, as a kind of preview
(the links will die eventually, apologies to anyone who sees this after that...)

I can't explain this so I won't try. Essentially, it's a rough mix of a new album.
It's not really like anything else I can think of.

All recorded between July and December 2020. Lockdown album 



[edited to remove self-deprecation because fuck that, seriously]


----------



## han (Jan 24, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> At the start of 2020 I made a resolution to record 52 songs during the year, just for the fuck of it. I used to play music all the time, and between about 2003 and 2011 I played live two or three times a week, every week, in one or other of 3 different bands as well as by myself. Then I had a kid with someone who turned out to be an abusive sociopath (oops) and that basically hurt so much that I just stopped playing completely, even drums.
> 
> Fast forward to 2019 and I had started to heal and even write the odd lyric again. I decided to buy a portastudio .. turns out that word really means something nowadays!
> 
> ...



Love this! 
I'm sure I saw a poster for Commie Faggots playing at the Grosvenor a few years back...


----------



## han (Jan 25, 2021)

I made this over Chrimbo, with my other 'arf, for her sister Kazzy's birthday. Cheeserama!


----------



## poului (Feb 4, 2021)

Enjoy! The video for this was filmed pre-Covid too, so now has added nostalgia...


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 20, 2021)

this is a new song from last night, this recording is the first time it was ever played we just made it up after I played the bass line through once:


don't think there is much i like better than getting into a repetetive trance on a motorik beat


----------



## Nivag (Feb 22, 2021)

Not my tune, but my niece is featuring on it


----------



## han (Mar 22, 2021)

My other 'arf and I made this very silly song for our mate Clodagh's birthday. She was 50 last week, we haven't seen her in 18 months and she can't have a party cos of lockdown, so we wanted to make her smile....


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 19, 2021)

So I posted this in the synthesisers thread. Why not share it here as well (don't answer that)?









						Dropbox - File Deleted
					

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




					www.dropbox.com
				




One of the positives of this era of pandemic horror is that I bit the bullet and bought some music gear. It's now or never I guess. Maybe I'll get lucky, learn to mix, and some people will be interested. I don't know what it says about this period that's gotten me into doing this at last. Thanks for listening


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 21, 2021)

Would love to hear what peeps think of this?









						Dropbox - File Deleted
					

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## xenon (May 4, 2021)

I did this unashamedly Carpenter esk influenced thing recently.

▶︎ Dark Satelite | LostDroid (bandcamp.com)


----------



## xenon (May 4, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Would love to hear what peeps think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good. But I kinda want the drums louder and more of a real kit funk sounding thing to carry it all. Batter bing, batter, splish, sploshy sorta thing.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 4, 2021)

xenon said:


> Sounds good. But I kinda want the drums louder and more of a real kit funk sounding thing to carry it all. Batter bing, batter, splish, sploshy sorta thing.


You mean more fills?

That's the best live kit sound I could find that doesn't involve either piracy or money 

My feeling is that unless you have such a thing the more you try and make it sound like a real kit the less convincing it sounds. Like uncanny valley for the ears. 

Plus it also means more work for me 

Would be nice though.

Do bear in mind that it's not mixed because I have no _fucking clue _how to mix. If anyone can point me to an education on that, i'd be grateful. Youtube is full of contradictory clips ("don't forge to smash that like button")

Thanks for listening


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 3, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Do bear in mind that it's not mixed because I have no _fucking clue _how to mix. If anyone can point me to an education on that, i'd be grateful. Youtube is full of contradictory clips ("don't forge to smash that like button")
> 
> Thanks for listening



I listened to your tunes, it was clear they weren't finished (I mean, when is anything 'finished'? at some point you just have to draw a line and say 'enough' - especially IMO with abstract-ish electronica) but there are some nice ideas and you should definitely do more, and post more here!

To be honest, there are as many ways to mix a tune as there are people who try. In the end I think the only real guide is your ears - can you hear everything, are sounds separated across the L-R and front-back 'space', is the bass full, will the trebles give listeners a headache? Do the sounds clash, or work together? (IMO sometimes you need two 'voices' playing the same thing, then mix them together into something your module doesn't have). Essentially: _what do you want your music to sound like?_

I do recommend using actual live drumming loops, sometimes really low in the mix, or EQ'd to oblivion - but even at that level they add a certain 'humanity' to quantized beats. You can also chop them to pieces with a sampler and use them as a 'kit' for real drum sounds.

Finally, mastering is important. You can just sign up to use Landr if you want (it works pretty well), but again, the options are many and varied (as are the costs!)

(Personal note: I recently remastered (in part using Landr fwiw) some electronic music I made 20-odd years ago and it actually sounds pretty good, considering it's all been compressed down to 128kbps at some time...)


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 3, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> I listened to your tunes, it was clear they weren't finished (I mean, when is anything 'finished'? at some point you just have to draw a line and say 'enough' - especially IMO with abstract-ish electronica) but there are some nice ideas and you should definitely do more, and post more here!
> 
> To be honest, there are as many ways to mix a tune as there are people who try. In the end I think the only real guide is your ears - can you hear everything, are sounds separated across the L-R and front-back 'space', is the bass full, will the trebles give listeners a headache? Do the sounds clash, or work together? (IMO sometimes you need two 'voices' playing the same thing, then mix them together into something your module doesn't have). Essentially: _what do you want your music to sound like?_
> 
> ...


Thanks for listening.

About half the tunes on there are finished, compositionally (until I decide to tinker). It's just they need mixing. Tbh there's probably way too much going on in those, most have around 20 arts in total.

My goal is to write about an album's worth of stuff, then mix it, then stick it on bandcamp or something. If i'm very lucky I might get a couple of quid if I say pay what you want/£1. But that's a ways off and probably pie in the sky 

I'm going to need some decent cans to mix though, which I don't currently have. I'm just using my desktop headphones which I know driop some high frequencies. What you listen to is probably more shrill than it ought to be!

As for loops. I'm more into using analog synths as percussion sources right now. I have a decent linn drum vst called Djinndrum. I also have the Korg M1 vst but actually I use that a lot less than I thought. I'm not big on using real drums. I actually think if you're going to do percussion electronically it's best to keep it simple and not try emulating real drums. YMMV of course.

Thanks for taking the time to listen. Soundcloud is weird; there are lots of people who message you wanting you to submit your track to them. Presumably there's money to be made there for them.

PS: nice track!


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 3, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Thanks for listening.
> 
> About half the tunes on there are finished, compositionally (until I decide to tinker). It's just they need mixing. Tbh there's probably way too much going on in those, most have around 20 arts in total.
> 
> ...



Real Drums may not be quite what I meant, I would include any percussion - the point is some 'rhythmic component' in the mix which is actually played by a person. It can be pencils on a table really when all that's wanted is _a groove_, but sometimes it's easier to just play it (or sample it) than to spend ages tweaking Shuffle on a machine to get the best swing. But anyway that's going to depend on what effect you want; some electronic music doesn't benefit from a 'human' feel at all.

Blending sounds or spacing them by using EQ / reverb, placing them L-R / front-back or keeping them central, getting the relative volumes right in the overall sound - that's all mixing is. Then, mastering is something to do once the mix is right - but there are perfectly good free options for that, so it's not a headache even if it sounds arcane.

It's all great for getting no sleep 



glitch hiker said:


> PS: nice track!



thank you .. an awful lot of drugs hard work went into that .. music


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 3, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> Real Drums may not be quite what I meant, I would include any percussion - the point is some 'rhythmic component' in the mix which is actually played by a person. It can be pencils on a table really when all that's wanted is _a groove_, but sometimes it's easier to just play it (or sample it) than to spend ages tweaking Shuffle on a machine to get the best swing. But anyway that's going to depend on what effect you want; some electronic music doesn't benefit from a 'human' feel at all.
> 
> Blending sounds or spacing them by using EQ / reverb, placing them L-R / front-back or keeping them central, getting the relative volumes right in the overall sound - that's all mixing is. Then, mastering is something to do once the mix is right - but there are perfectly good free options for that, so it's not a headache even if it sounds arcane.
> 
> ...


Thanks

While rhythm is clearly an element of my tunes, it's not the overriding element. I'm not really looking for that human touch, But I wouldn't say there's no groove. I guess it depends on the track. But as I say I have particular notions baout how percusssion works in electronic music. At least the music I want to write.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 21, 2021)

More terrifying music from films that shouldn't exist that aren't called Scanners.



(I'm not actually a fan of horror movies at all, but Scanners is a good film that definitely should exist. Gideon Black was an NPC created for an RPG I ran in the beforetimes)


----------



## Munki (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## rutabowa (Aug 6, 2021)

Munki said:


>



I love this band. this thread is for tunes you actually made yourself tho.... unless you are one of the band? in which case COOOL


----------



## Munki (Aug 6, 2021)

Ah shite sorry, feel free to delete the fuck out of it


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 6, 2021)

no let's leave it here anyway, get more people to hear it! (not that hardly anyone checks this thread anyway ha)


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 13, 2021)

Here is a new single from a band I do


----------



## han (Aug 16, 2021)

Here's a little song I wrote to go with an existing folk whistle tune:



It's very silly


----------



## Knotted (Aug 16, 2021)

Great bit whistle there.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 16, 2021)

han said:


> Here's a little song I wrote to go with an existing folk whistle tune:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very silly



You need a mike for the vocals but otherwise


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 29, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> More terrifying music from films that shouldn't exist that aren't called Scanners.
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm not actually a fan of horror movies at all, but Scanners is a good film that definitely should exist. Gideon Black was an NPC created for an RPG I ran in the beforetimes)



Bloody link isn't working above. Here it is again 

(a bit gauche to toot one's own horn like this, but there's no edit function. Thanks to anyone that's listened, btw)


----------



## extra dry (Sep 7, 2021)

A friend of mine on Bandcamp listening to his creations -

 lokobe.bandcamp.com 
 unrefinedspirits.bandcamp.com


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 13, 2021)

Pre-ordered the album on Bandcamp Tightrope, by Joe Tilston


----------



## glitch hiker (Nov 2, 2021)

Automated Hero
					

I am programmed to broadcast retro synth music without fear or favour. I cannot be stopped nor destroyed by mortal means. There is only synth.




					automatedhero.bandcamp.com
				



thanks


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 16, 2021)

Ain't no Hollaback girl. 

Listen to Samo DJ And Tzusing - Hollahback Boi (Tzusing's Vocal Remix Of A Remix Of A Remix Edit) Free DL ^_^ by Tzusing on #SoundCloud








						Samo DJ And Tzusing - Hollahback Boi (Tzusing's Vocal Remix Of A Remix Of A Remix Edit) Free DL ^_^
					

The most fun I ever had making a track was this one with Samo. It came out almost 2 years ago on Public Possession. I recently stumbled on a remix online where a Aaron Richter threw the original Gwen




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 2, 2022)

Got a new music thing going with our very first gig on sat. This  - hot of the press - is our very first recording (and the cahon player's very first rehearsal). 

Comrades,  I give you Citizen Rat


----------



## xenon (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Mar 2, 2022)

xenon said:


>



whit are ye using? I really like MPC beats atm.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 4, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Got a new music thing going with our very first gig on sat. This  - hot of the press - is our very first recording (and the cahon player's very first rehearsal).
> 
> Comrades,  I give you Citizen Rat




Bass locks in really well. Pro.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 4, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Bass locks in really well. Pro.


yeah - shes really good!


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 30, 2022)

This is my track promoting water conservation and good bathroom habits 😎:






						Box
					






					app.box.com


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 30, 2022)

Latest test pressing arrived, it was recorded at Toerag studios so is all analogue and that, here is a bit:

www.instagram.com/p/Cc-9tUCDrv3BDq1nxAgtZW1BXFAAwvbNidBp6E0/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=

Full press will probably be another year or something


----------



## a_chap (May 5, 2022)

Mary Hopkin, no less, re-tweeted a link to this.





That is definitely _not_ the sort of music I'd associate her with


----------



## rutabowa (May 13, 2022)

We just put out a cassette


----------



## a_chap (May 13, 2022)

That was rather good actually


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 18, 2022)

Latest offering from my new band citizen rat. (although i wrote the song many year ago)


----------



## xenon (Jul 21, 2022)

Finally finished an EP. Not perfect but just needed to get it out there now. Sort of metal / post rock, synthy instrumental stuff.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 30, 2022)

Bit of a funky thing going on 






						Box
					






					app.box.com


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm writing some music for Warhammer 40k. Not remotely ashamed.


----------



## Knotted (Aug 6, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> I'm writing some music for Warhammer 40k. Not remotely ashamed.




Those tones are awesome.


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 6, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 24, 2022)

Here is the finished article: Dark Millennium, music to Grimdark by

40k meets dungeon synth. I are proud


----------



## danski (Aug 25, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Here is the finished article: Dark Millennium, music to Grimdark by
> 
> 40k meets dungeon synth. I are proud


Did you ever figure out how to make the start of that Kraftwerk track?


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 25, 2022)

glitch hiker said:


> Automated Hero
> 
> 
> I am programmed to broadcast retro synth music without fear or favour. I cannot be stopped nor destroyed by mortal means. There is only synth.
> ...





Karl Masks said:


> I'm writing some music for Warhammer 40k. Not remotely ashamed.



May I please ask, are you Automated Hero, Glitch Hiker, neither, or both?


----------



## han (Sep 23, 2022)

I and my bandmates have just put out a few tracks on Bandcamp and Soundcloud.... 

Baby Microbe 2022, by Kneytsh 









						Kneytsh
					

We're a band from Brixton, London. We play bluegrass, klezmer and more.




					Www.soundcloud.com


----------



## a_chap (Sep 24, 2022)

han said:


> I and my bandmates have just put out a few tracks on Bandcamp and Soundcloud....
> 
> Baby Microbe 2022, by Kneytsh
> 
> ...



That album is really rather good  

I felt a little guilty with it being a free download though.


----------



## han (Sep 24, 2022)

a_chap said:


> That album is really rather good
> 
> I felt a little guilty with it being a free download though.


Aww fanks!  Glad you enjoyed it! 

We couldn't be arsed to set up a PayPal Business account.... 
.... which you have to have now with Bandcamp if you want to charge.


----------



## DarkStars (Sep 26, 2022)

Manic depressive seeks approval. Most people I know, including family, have no idea I even have an interest in writing music. 27 years I've been doing it, rarely sharing it. I turned 40 this year, and realised if I don't share it then what is the bloody point beyond therapy. So I have been trying, tacitly, to break the habit of a lifetime.

I used to come here when I was younger, it's been 17 years, so I thought I'd drop in and leave this and hope no one finds these too appalling. In general I'm certainly more of a Reznor guy than Britney for sure. 

This is a tribute to Joel Goldsmith (Jerrys son), who wrote (to my mind) one of the best science fiction soundtracks in history. He composed the incredibly moving Stargate Universe soundtrack. Sadly passed away in his career prime at 55.


This needs no major explanation. I wrote a song for a digital planet.


This one is, more personal.


There you are, you may like them, you may not, I said I wrote music, I never claimed to have ever took a music lesson nor to have talent and I certainly don't have a budget above a fiver.

Best wishes.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkStars said:


> Manic depressive seeks approval. Most people I know, including family, have no idea I even have an interest in writing music. 27 years I've been doing it, rarely sharing it. I turned 40 this year, and realised if I don't share it then what is the bloody point beyond therapy. So I have been trying, tacitly, to break the habit of a lifetime.
> 
> I used to come here when I was younger, it's been 17 years, so I thought I'd drop in and leave this and hope no one finds these too appalling. In general I'm certainly more of a Reznor guy than Britney for sure.
> 
> ...



Love all three of them. Destiny reminds me of Kraftwerk. Saw them in concert in 70s.
Star Citizen is my favourite. But yes, really love all three.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkStars said:


> Manic depressive seeks approval. Most people I know, including family, have no idea I even have an interest in writing music. 27 years I've been doing it, rarely sharing it. I turned 40 this year, and realised if I don't share it then what is the bloody point beyond therapy. So I have been trying, tacitly, to break the habit of a lifetime.
> 
> I used to come here when I was younger, it's been 17 years, so I thought I'd drop in and leave this and hope no one finds these too appalling. In general I'm certainly more of a Reznor guy than Britney for sure.
> 
> ...




I've, paid good money for music in the past that's nothing like a good as those tracks.

Especially "The Road Ahead".


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkStars said:


> Manic depressive seeks approval. Most people I know, including family, have no idea I even have an interest in writing music. 27 years I've been doing it, rarely sharing it. I turned 40 this year, and realised if I don't share it then what is the bloody point beyond therapy. So I have been trying, tacitly, to break the habit of a lifetime.
> 
> I used to come here when I was younger, it's been 17 years, so I thought I'd drop in and leave this and hope no one finds these too appalling. In general I'm certainly more of a Reznor guy than Britney for sure.
> 
> ...



What synths/softsynths are you using? This sounds very well mixed


----------



## teqniq (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkStars Good stuff, thank you


----------



## DarkStars (Sep 27, 2022)

Well, I posted these late and then ran away for a day expecting when I plucked up the courage to come back and see what people thought, to find more sympathy than approval, I was not expecting such positive feedback.



xsunnysuex said:


> Love all three of them. Destiny reminds me of Kraftwerk. Saw them in concert in 70s.
> Star Citizen is my favourite. But yes, really love all three.


I am really glad you liked that one, I was thinking of writing one for each planet, Pyro should be fun, dark, brooding, and hellish comes to mind. 



a_chap said:


> I've, paid good money for music in the past that's nothing like a good as those tracks.
> 
> Especially "The Road Ahead".


That, given my meagre means my friend, means a lot, thank you.



Karl Masks said:


> What synths/softsynths are you using? This sounds very well mixed


Well, as mentioned my budget is spit and tinfoil as like most in the bottom 20 to 30% I'm still waiting on hard work to make me a millionaire. Until then It's a reason 10 licence for my DAW, I also have Caustic3 on tablet/mobile which for £6 every musician should have as it's a riot once you get the hang of it.

I can't afford hardware synths, but I've been using VST's since 1999 in college and from there in my cakewalk days to today, I have tried thousands. I'd say 80% of them are junk, but I've whittled it down to diamonds in the rough. Here are some of the core group I have, I use too many to recall. I also use sampling to make a new instrument or hit.

Synth\instrument VST:
Full Bucket Music (google them)  they have a wide range of exceptional VST's modelled on some very expensive kit, amazingly they give it all away for free. I owe them many beers.
Daichi Synth VST
Newfangled Audio - Pendulate
Ample Sound - Bass guitar, classical guitar, Handpans (upturned wok music)   <--  the most real sounding VST bass and classic you can find
Sample Science - French violin. Off the bat it sounds like junk but it's malleable.

Effects:
Myriad types of reverb, my favourite is Valhalla VST for BIG sounds.
Polyverse - wider VST,   ever find you mix a track perfectly but there is this one instrument in a particular place that is falling to the back and you want it more upfront, this does that. It also helps as VST's can sound incredibly narrow off the bat.

Orchestra:
BBC Symphonic VST free (you have to apply, but as far as I know, anyone can) < - great horns, the rest, debatable.

Hardware:
PC
Akai mini MPK2
Electric guitar on occasion
A zoom effects peddle that is older than Jesus.
Anchor Sound core Q35 noise-cancelling headphones
Ears.




teqniq said:


> DarkStars Good stuff, thank you


Thank you for taking the time.

My thanks to all. Here is something cheerful for the eyeballs:

Sola.


Night all. ☺️


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 27, 2022)

DarkStars said:


> Well, I posted these late and then ran away for a day expecting when I plucked up the courage to come back and see what people thought, to find more sympathy than approval, I was not expecting such positive feedback.
> 
> 
> I am really glad you liked that one, I was thinking of writing one for each planet, Pyro should be fun, dark, brooding, and hellish comes to mind.
> ...



You might also like to try Vital, which is free (you can pay more for more wavetables). It's a fully realised wavetable/fm synth


----------



## a_chap (Sep 27, 2022)

DarkStars said:


> Sola.
> 
> 
> Night all. ☺️




That's very Philip Glass.


----------



## DarkStars (Sep 27, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> You might also like to try Vital, which is free (you can pay more for more wavetables). It's a fully realised wavetable/fm synth


I will certainly look into that, not heard of it, many thanks. 



a_chap said:


> That's very Philip Glass.


That brought a lump to my throat. Thank you indeed friend. If I ever gain a tenth of the skill of the likes of him after a lifetime trying I'd be happy at that, I actually have a track called Glass Bear, it's a tribute to Phillip Glass and Bear McCreary. I'll share it when able ;o)


----------



## Knotted (Sep 28, 2022)

han said:


> I and my bandmates have just put out a few tracks on Bandcamp and Soundcloud....
> 
> Baby Microbe 2022, by Kneytsh
> 
> ...



Loving this. Your playing is really rhythmic.


----------



## han (Sep 28, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Loving this. Your playing is really rhythmic.


Glad you're enjoying it! Thanks for the lovely feedback!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 22, 2022)

just putting this up for a few hours
<removed>


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 22, 2022)

DarkStars just to 2nd/3rd/4th what everyone said those tunes are amazing


----------



## Karl Masks (Nov 7, 2022)

I wrote an album inspired by Jack Kirby's cosmic superheroes


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 12, 2022)

I wrote an album because I liked the synth work on the Scanners soundtrack ("they were drowning me")


----------



## rutabowa (Saturday at 7:35 PM)

new single out now! very handsome and cool person in the video


----------

